# تصريحات غريبة ... ممكن تعليقك !



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

*الموضوع باين من عنوانه *

*الفكرة أننا هنجمع أي تصريح غريب -طبعاً يفضل أنه يكون سياسي- من أي مصدر موثق *
*ونتبعه برأي أو تعليق *

*يعني الموضوع هيكون ببساطة زي فكرة الأخبار السريعة بتاعة الموبايل :t33:*


*أتمني ال فهم يشارك ... وال مفهمش يحاول تاني :beee:*​


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

*#رصد | الرئيس #مرسي يتلقى برقيات تهنئة من رئيس اليمن وإمبراطور اليابان بمناسبة ذكرى ثورة يوليو *



*يا حلاوتك يا مرسي *

*بتقبل تهنئة بثورة 23 يوليو ... ثورة أنت بتكره من قاموا بها *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يوليو 2012)

*هذه تًشبه خبر عن الرئيس المخلوع " حسنى مبارك " يتلقى تهنئة بمناسبة ثورة 25 يناير - التهنئة تلقاها من الصول " محمد " نبوتشى عنبر الملاحظة - مستشفى سجن طرة *


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

بلاغ للنائب العام لفتح مقبرة '' عمر سليمان '' و تشريح جثته بعد تردد انباء عن مقتله فى تفجيرات دمشق بسوريا ..


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> بلاغ للنائب العام لفتح مقبرة '' عمر سليمان '' و تشريح جثته بعد تردد انباء عن مقتله فى تفجيرات دمشق بسوريا ..



*اه نسيت أعلق :t33:*
*ما عمر سليمان مخبرات *
*يتفجر في سوريا ويموت في الولايات المتجدة والجثة تدفن في مصر *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.*



> إستعدآدآت وحشد لمتظآهرى آلمنصة للإحتفآل بذكرى ثورة 23 يوليو آلليلة​


         هو ليهـ مش فى آلتحرير ..؟
 صحيح مهو .. كلٌ يغنى على ثورتهـ :spor24:..



 *.،*​  
​


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

> السعودية تسمح للاعبيها المشاركين فى أوليمبياد لندن بالإفطار طوال ايام البطولة
> 
> حيث قال الدكتور "علي الحكمي"عضو هيئة كبار العلماء السعوديين :
> 
> الرياضيون هم في سفر ووجودهم هو بنية العودة وليس الإقامة، فيجوز لهم ولمرافقيهم الإفطار حتى لو وصلت بهم الإقامة لـ 15أو 19 يوما.


 


هههههههههه قال أيه وبيتنططوا علي المقمين في السعودية وبيههدوهم بالطرد

يا حلاوتك يا سعودية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> هههههههههه قال أيه وبيتنططوا علي المقمين في السعودية وبيههدوهم بالطرد
> 
> يا حلاوتك يا سعودية


*ياعم أيوة*
*أصل اللعيبة بتوعهم هناك بنية ( العودة ) مش بنية الأقامة*
*المقيمين فى السعودية بقى بنية ( الأقامة )  مش بنية العودة ولا بنية الشوبنج *
*فى الآسلام كل شئ بالنيات ...ولا فى النية أبقى فليبينية*


----------



## fredyyy (22 يوليو 2012)

*من أخبار المنتدى *



> كارثة:سلفيين يطالبون بغلق مستشفى مجدى يعقوب للقلب بإسوان.
> سمعان الاخميمى


 
*تعجبت لهذا الخبر *

*لكن إليِّ معدوش قلب ... يقفل مستشفى القلب *

.


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

> *#رصد | متابعات احتفال بـ "التحرير" في ذكرى ثورة يوليو بمشاركة صباحي ونجل عبدالناصر وممدوح حمزة*






*برده التحرير *


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

> *سيلقي الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية كلمة للشعب المصري في تمام الساعة العاشرة مساء اليوم الأحد بمناسبة الاحتفال بثورة 23 يوليو*






* حتي في دية فقري يا مرسي ... الناس من دلوقتي بيجهزوا لسهر الماتش *


----------



## عبد العالي (22 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> هههههههههه قال أيه وبيتنططوا علي المقمين في السعودية وبيههدوهم بالطرد
> 
> يا حلاوتك يا سعودية


 *ده هو الإسلام اللايت بتاع السعودية.. سافروا عشان يلعبوا كورة ويلعبوا رماية يبقى يفطروا في رمضان؟؟؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.*


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

عبد العالي قال:


> *ده هو الإسلام اللايت بتاع السعودية.. سافروا عشان يلعبوا كورة ويلعبوا رماية يبقى يفطروا في رمضان؟؟؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.*


 
*يعني يبقي لايت عليهم وهارد علي الناس التانين :t33:*​


----------



## عبد العالي (22 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يعني يبقي لايت عليهم وهارد علي الناس التانين :t33:*​


لهذا نريد منكم أن تفهموا أن السعوديين ليسوا الناطق الرسمي باسم الاسلام.:flowers:


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

عبد العالي قال:


> لهذا نريد منكم أن تفهموا أن السعوديين ليسوا الناطق الرسمي باسم الاسلام.:flowers:


*الموضوع ليس له صلة بالأسلام ... هو موضوع تقريباً فكاهي *
*عامة منورني *​


----------



## عبد العالي (22 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الموضوع ليس له صلة بالأسلام ... هو موضوع تقريباً فكاهي *
> *عامة منورني *​


منورني انت يا باشا :flowers:


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

> *قال «نور» إن الجمعية التأسيسية تواجه أمرين، أولهما أن تسير بوضعها الحالي «شبه المنتخب» وتؤدي دورها حتى يتم إنجاز الدستور، أو يتم «إفشال» الجمعية وتشكل أخرى من قبل المجلس العسكري لوضع «دستوره وفق هواه».*




*والنعمة عسل ... نورت المحكمة *


----------



## grges monir (22 يوليو 2012)

هو مرسى ( الاخوان) بقى تبع ثورة يوليو دلوقت  ههه


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هو مرسى ( الاخوان) بقى تبع ثورة يوليو دلوقت ههه


 
*احتمال يأكدها ويقول انه كان من الظباط الأحرار :t33:*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *والنعمة عسل ... نورت المحكمة *


 
*مين عسل ده *

*القاضي  والا المحامي *

*أهو إنت إلليِّ عسل وستين عسل ... صباحك مشبِّك ... قولي معنديش الصنف ده *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

 
*


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

بيقولوا  ان صبحى صالح ( محامى الاخوان) بعد تصريحاتة الاخيرة حول نصر اكتوبر 73 انة مكنش فى رمضان
محدش معاة نتيجة نشوف مين الصح
هو ولا كتب تاريخ المدرسة   بجميع مرحلها ههههه


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بيقولوا ان صبحى صالح ( محامى الاخوان) بعد تصريحاتة الاخيرة حول* نصر اكتوبر 73 انة مكنش فى رمضان*
> محدش معاة نتيجة نشوف مين الصح
> هو ولا كتب تاريخ المدرسة بجميع مرحلها ههههه


 

*حرب 73 --- السادس من أكتوبر --- العاشر من رمضان *

*أنا عشت الأيام دي *

*لا لا لا ... الراجل ُمخُّه فوت ... جايز من الحر الشديد صواميل دماغه فكِّت *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

*


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *حرب 73 --- السادس من أكتوبر --- العاشر من رمضان *
> 
> *أنا عشت الأيام دي *
> 
> ...


شكلة كدة استاذى
اصلة قعد يقول انة كان بيتغدى الضهر وسمع الخبر مصدقش عشان من اذاعة مصرية
كان طالب فى الجامعة ساعتها هو


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بيقولوا  ان صبحى صالح ( محامى الاخوان) بعد تصريحاتة الاخيرة حول نصر اكتوبر 73 انة مكنش فى رمضان
> محدش معاة نتيجة نشوف مين الصح
> هو ولا كتب تاريخ المدرسة   بجميع مرحلها ههههه



آها
الان فقط عرفت لماذا السلفيون يريدون حقيبه التعليم !!


----------



## Twin (25 يوليو 2012)

*



نقلاً عن جريدة الفجر - انباء عن تدمير وليس احتراق مقر لحزب الحرية والعدالة بالاسكندرية بالكامل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*تتوقعوا التاريخ هيعيد نفسه ويتم حرق كل مقرات الأخوان ؟*


----------



## Twin (25 يوليو 2012)

> *جمال عيد: لم يثبت لكثيرين أن دكتور هشام قنديل كان بلجنة السياسات، ولم يثبت كذلك أنه الأنسب لرئاسة وزارة دولة تكمل ثورتها، وسواء فشل أو نجح فهي مسؤولية مرسي*




*علي أساس أن المصرين فران تجارب *

*نجح مبروك يا مرسي ... فشل تبقي غلطتك يا مرسي ,,, طب والشعب *


----------



## Twin (26 يوليو 2012)

> *وكالة انباء موسكو: أنباء عن تعيين المشير طنطاوي نائبا لمرسي مع احتفاظه بمنصب وزير الدفاع
> .*






*ياسلام عليك ولد *


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*
*


> *وكالة انباء موسكو: أنباء عن تعيين المشير طنطاوي نائبا لمرسي مع احتفاظه بمنصب وزير الدفاع*



أهــلاً
وبكدهـ إكتملت أركآن آللعبة



*.،*​


----------



## Twin (27 يوليو 2012)

> *هشام قنديل المكلف برئاسة الحكومة: التشكيل الوزاري سيراعى احترام خصوصية بعض الوزارات والمؤسسات*



*هههههههههههه يعني هتخبط قبل ما تخش ... ممكن تكون بتغير *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يوليو 2012)

الريس  مورسي رئيس جمهورية غزة بعد لقائه  بوفد من حماس برئاسة إسماعيل هنية((رئيس خكومة فاشلة ومقاله من 8 سنوات -  8 سنوات تسيير أعمال  يا حضرات المحترمين - تفرجوا وتأملوا يا ذوى الالباب: 


> قرر  سيادته فتح منفذ رفح الحدودى 12ساعة يومياً  من 9ص -إلى 9مساءاً  .. أمام الشعب المصري ال(شقيق)  ليتمكن من التزود  بالوقود والكهرباء والماء من قطاع غزة


 ,بعد  أن تفاقمت مشكلة إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي والوقود   فى دولة  (مصر ) نتيجة للحصار الاسرائيلي المفروض عليها من 12سنة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يوليو 2012)

عضو  بمجلس شورى الاخوان -...
مش بأقوللكم  مصر تدار من المقر (بالمقطم )


> عضو بمجلس شورى الاخوان يؤكد : الريس   مورسي  وقع بالفعل صفحاً رئأسياً  عن  المجنون وجدى غنيم ليعود إلى مصر


 يبث فيها سموم الفتنة 
,هى مصر   ناقصة   يا شيخ مورسي 
_الحمد لله أللى ماخدتش بأقي الصلاحيات ... بانت لبتها -وكافية اللى جات لحد كده.


----------



## هالة الحب (29 يوليو 2012)

من اغرب التصريحات التى سمعتها هى ان الاخوان لن يتدخلوا فى اختيار البابا القادم لكنيسه الاسكندريه وذلك لثقتهم فى ان الاقباط سوف يختارون الشخصيه القادره على قياده الكنيسه فى الظروف الصعبه التى تمر بها البلاد.


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

> *«نيويورك تايمز»: الجيش ينتظر أي قرار مجازف من مرسي لشن حملة على الحكومة خاصه وانه ما زال يمتلك معظم الأوراق الرابحة حتى الآن !!!*






*طب وانتوا مال أهليكوا *

*ناس وشغلين علي بعض وعلي حساب شعبهم فعادي يعني *


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> ​*طب وانتوا مال أهليكوا *
> 
> *ناس وشغلين علي بعض وعلي حساب شعبهم فعادي يعني *​


 
*لأن شعبهم متغاظ من شعبنا ... :t26: *

*لأن أهلينا ... كبسين على َنفسَ أهاليهم في أمريكا ... وبيكلوا من أكلهم ... :8_5_17:*

*وأهاليهم عاوزين يعملوا في أهالينا كده ... :10_9_209[1]:*

*مساء الخيــــــــــــــــــر يا باشا *

* :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:*

.


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *لأن شعبهم متغاظ من شعبنا ... :t26: *
> 
> *لأن أهلينا ... كبسين على َنفسَ أهاليهم في أمريكا ... وبيكلوا من أكلهم ... :8_5_17:*
> 
> ...


*منورني يا حاج *​


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

> *''صباحي'': لو عاد الزمن بى لن أنتخب مرسي.. و''الإخوان'' ليسوا الإسلام*




*تصور انت قت من نظري ... كنت فكرك مقاطع زي*


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *منورني* *يا حاج* **​


 

*بس أنا لسَّه ما حجيتش *

*مستنيِّ الفيزا للقدس ... ولا بلاش في الأيام المُفترجة دي *

*أتكعبل في لغم ... أو قنبلة يدوية يدسوهالي في الأكل ... أو آخدلي نفسين كيماوي *

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:

.


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

*



قال الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، إن العدالة الاجتماعية تتحقق في ظل الحب في الله، وحبنا لبعضنا البعض، والتكافل والتراحم، والإنفاق والزكاة والإحساس بالآخر

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
علي رأي اللمبي .... الراجل ده ميتكلمش ده يسمع بس*


----------



## ميرنا (29 يوليو 2012)

بزمة الموضوع دا مش هيبطل خالص لانى كل التصريحات غريبة على الشعب المصرى او من الاخر الشعب يعينى مش لاقى حاجة بيتصرح بيها فى بلدة كلو غزة يجماعة متنقلوة رئيس لغزة ونخلص


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2012)

> *مرسي: مشكلة الكهرباء ستُحل إذا فصل كل مواطن الكهرباء عن منزله ساعتين يوميًا*


*طب بالليل والا الصبح والا أمتي بالظبط *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أغسطس 2012)

عمر سليمان صاحب معجزاتيتم تفجره فى سوريا ويموت فى امريكا ويدفن فى مصر وحساباته فى سويسرا


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2012)

*تعليق مرسي ع تخفيف اتخدام الكهرباء بيفكرني بالدولة ال انا عايش فيها *
*كل يوم في التلفزيون والراديو بيتكلموا علي الأستخدام الأمثل للكهرباء ... *
*وده طبعاً بسبب انهم معندهمش سد عالي ولا سد أسوان ولا عندهم بترول زينا *
*بس هما بتكلموا من منطق ... تقليل الأحتباس الحراري في البلد -ده ال فهمتوا- وبتكلموا في كل حاجة صح *
*يعني لو هتولع السخان ... ولعه ساعة وأطفيه ولما تعوزه تاني ولعه تاني *
*وهكذا مع الدفيات والتلفزيونات والشواحن .... وكله *
*بيتكلموا بس عن الأستخدام الأمثل للكهرباء *

*ملحوظة كل حاجة هنا -تقريباً- بتشتغل بالكهرباء ... والكهرباء بنشتريها بكروت شحن ... وغالية *​


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2012)

> *مرسي: أنا شاهد علي أن قيادة القوات المسلحة عانت الفترة الماضية*




*لا يارجل *


----------



## Twin (6 أغسطس 2012)

*



			الفريق سامي عنان في رد منذ قليل
علي القيادة السياسية

" علي جثتي فتح المعبر ودخول اى فرد من غزة لمصر تاني "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هو ده الكلام ... يا رب يتحقق*


----------



## Twin (6 أغسطس 2012)

> *واشنطن تبدي استعدادها لمساعدة مصر في إرساء الأمن بسيناء*




*لا شكراً *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أغسطس 2012)

*قال أحمد محمد مرسى، ( جمال محمد حسنى مبارك الجديد ) نجل الرئيس معلقاً على أحداث رفح والتى راح ضحيتها جنود مصريين إثر عملية إرهابية، مستشهداً بحديث الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم":" إن العين لتدمع وإن القلب ليحزن وإنا على فراقكم لمحزونون"، داعياً" اللهم ألحقنا بشهداء مصر، اللهم أروى رمال مصر بدمائنا كما رواها رجال جيش مصر بالأمس".*
*يارب حقق له حلمه وما تكسفوش ...دى دعوة مؤمن فى رمضان *

*وأضاف مرسى عبر حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك":"والله إنهم لرجال صدقوا الله فصدقهم الله وإن شاء الله نحن بكم لاحقون، *
*أن شاء الله يا أحمد ..إن شاء الله ..دعوة رمضان مستجباة ياراجل *
*قَبَح اللهُ الفيس بوك الذى عمل من أشباه الرجال رجالاً *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا شكراً *


*المساعدة بخرائط جيولوجية من القمر الصناعى المتقدم ياريس ...*
*زى الخرائط التى أهديت الى السادات عام 77*
*هدية التوقيع على كامب ديفيد ...والتى أرشده فى طلبها *
*العبقرى دكتور فاروق الباز ...*
*بس للأسف دة كان ( السادات ) ودول كانوا نوعية مستشارينه وقتها ...*
*الفارق شديد *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أغسطس 2012)

مسئؤل إستخباراتى  مصرى -لازلنا حيارى هل هو رجل أو إمراءة خرج علينا -كما لو كان على أحد قنوات mbc3   للكارتون الاطفالى   أو على قناة كوميدية ممن يقدمون (الضحك للركب)يقول 


> قال اللواء مراد موافى، رئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية، إنه كان لديهم معلومات حول الهجوم الدامى، الذى شنه مسلحون تابعون لما أسماه "جماعة تكفيرية"، على نقطة أمنية تابعة للجيش فى شبه جزيرة سيناء قرب الحدود مع إسرائيل، الأحد.
> 
> وأضاف "موافى" فى تصريحات صحفية لـ" وكالة الأناضول التركية للأنباء"، عقب لقائه بالرئيس المصرى، محمد مرسى، فى مقر رئاسة الجمهورية اليوم الثلاثاء، إن "مصر كان لديها معلومات بوقوع الحادث الإجرامى فى رفح والعناصر المشتركة فيه"، مشيرًا إلى أن هذا الحادث "لا يمكن أبدًا أن يشكك فى قدرة الأجهزة الأمنية ويقظتها فى سيناء".
> 
> ...


>>>  عذر أقبح من  ذنب  \خرج هذا  الأفندى المتحف  العــــــِّـــــرة  ليفضح كونهم متؤاطئؤن مع الاجرام إذا كان معنيا بقتل  غير المـــــســــــلــــم ...:::معذور  دينه لم يعلمه   أن الخطية خاطئة جداً وأن شر الخطية موجود فى جوهرها يعنى الخطية تدمر  بطريقة أوتوماتيكيا ذاتيا-يعنى الخطية ثمرة مسمومة ...  
ولا تعليق  إلا عبارة  واحدة * إستقيل* أشرفللك يا  _*كــــــــــــــــــــــذاب*_.


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

فكره حلوه متابعه


----------



## Twin (9 أغسطس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *رئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية... "نعم كان لدينا معلومات تفصيلية بالحادث، لكننا لم نتصور أبدًا أن يقتل مسلم أخاه المسلم ساعة الإفطار فى رمضان".*.


 
*يقلب أمك*​


----------



## Twin (9 أغسطس 2012)

> *الخبر نيوز : بديع أعطي مرسي أمرا بحل المحكمه الدستوريه العليا :*



*والنعمة ما أنا رادد *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أغسطس 2012)

صحف مصرية هجوم جديد وإطلاق نار من مسلحيين على كمين الريسة شرق العريش)
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
تعليقي ::""مش قلتلكم  هاتــــــــــــــطــّــّول  شوية "" 
هو دخول الحمام ::: زى الخروج منه؟؟؟!!
ده باليمين والتانى بالشمال


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أغسطس 2012)

>>> الاهرام القاهرية :


> تجديد إستمرار حبس اربعة رجال وإمرأءة بتهمة إلقاء احذية على موكب الرئيس ((مرسي))إبان تشييع جنازة شهداء رفح


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
ردى  علي ذلك​*أحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوش
أحــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوش 
أحــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوش
أحــــــــــبــــيـــيـــيـــيــــه*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أغسطس 2012)

> اسماعيل هنية يناشد مرسي  فتح المعابر مع غزة


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
{ج}:   والتانى  طـــــايـــش   ومــبــرشــــم ويعملها... ممكن فى أى وقت نسمع عن قبول الطلب ده


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أغسطس 2012)

>>

> >اليوم  الاربعين لتولى الريس مرسي  مقاليد السلطة فى البلاد


----------------------------------------------------
 لازم يكون  ردى::*تعزيات السماء  -نشاطركم الاحزا*ن  -وتعيشوا وتفتكروا -والبركة فيكم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

>>





> رئيس الوزراء المصرى  يطلب من المصريين  أن يرتدوا الملابس القطنية وأن يمضوا حياتهم فى غرفة واحدة فقط من البيت ...لتوفير الكهرباء


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
ردى عليه إنت لازم تحصل  الاهطل بتاع  المخابرات  ..ويتم إقالتك على هذا الطرح العبيط  فى التناول  للمشاكل الوطنية التى فعلا لم تكن موجودة اطلاقا ابان النظام السابق...
وتصريحاتك مطابقة لتصريحات وتهكمات مبارك عن تحديد النسل ..

وحده الكيل بمكيالين هو الذى يطيل عدد ساعات بقاءئك فى دكة او اريكة رئيس الوزراء.


----------



## Twin (11 أغسطس 2012)

> العريان بيقول ... أحداث دهشور انتهت والناس نسيت ان القتيل كان مسلم


 
*عريان ع الأخر *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

> بعد الاجهاز على قناة الفراعين ومطاردة عكاشة بواسطة ميليشيات الاخوان وعملاؤهم السريين
> مصادرة  عدد اليوم ل جريدة الدستور وإغلاق مقارها وبلاغ  للنائب العام ضد رئيس مجلس إدارتها ..:  ( إدوارد )


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
قلت لى   ..!!! 
عشان كده !! 
هى حصلت ؟؟!!
يبقي فيها  إدوارد :::::  
_*القانون مافهوش  إدوارد.ولا يعرفشي إدوارد.*_
عمومــًا  ..بدأءت الان أفهم الريس مورسي لما قال 
((لن تغلق جريدة ولن يقصف قلم))
أكيد كان ها يكمل .... (بما  يوافق شرع الله).


----------



## Twin (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *نوارة نجم: مصادرة صحيفة عشان أهانت الرئيس؟ دي ما حصلتش أيام مبارك اللي كنا ماسحين بيه البلاط*



*ولسة ال جي أحلي *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

> القاهرة ـ ، رويترز - قال بيان من رئاسة الجمهورية في مصر ، ان قطر ستضع ملياري دولار وديعة لدى البنك المركزي المصري في مسعى لدعم اقتصاد مصر المنهك بعد عام ونصف من الاضطرابات السياسية.
> 
> وزار أمير قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني القاهرة اليوم السبت واجرى محادثات مع الرئيس المصري المنتخب حديثا محمد مرسي.
> 
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

>*الـــــــــــــرد الوطــــــنى*
فيه الخير   والالاهى ....أبو قلب  حنـــــّــيـــن..:
هه  يا مصريين ..يا وطنيين  وضحت الصورة  وآلا نوضحها كمان بتداخل محورمذهبي طائفي  من بعض الانظمة العربية النفطية - بالتدخل فى الشئؤن الداخلية لفصيل من فصائل العمل الوطنى بالدعم والمساندة...
لسه برضه أمريكا كخة
ولسة برضه اقباط.المهجر  هم اللى..عملاء,!!! (..),


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أغسطس 2012)

> الريس مرسي  يقيل طنطاوى وعنان ويعينهما مستشارين له ويقيل قادة الافرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة


أنا فى غاية النشوة  والمتعة(...)للاسباب التالية 
1-لمسئؤليتهم عن حادث رفح ....عسكرياً وسياسيا وأدبياً وفنياً ونظرياً وفعلياً...
2-لاننى تنبأءت - (كسيرالخاطر )-أكثر من مرة عقب تنازلات المشير وتواطئؤاته مع الاخوان
وإستحضاراته لأقطاب  هذه التيارات والفصائل الدموية المجنونة ...بأن شهر العسل بين التمساح ومربيه لابد له من نهاية دراميتكية...
3-لاننى أشهد ضربة معلم  إتغدى بيهم قبل ما يتعشيوا  به وإنتهز فرصة مواتية (زى إبليس اللى قال عنه قداسة البابا إنه* نــــهـــــــــاز فــــــرص*.
ليس معنى إننى فى الجانب الآخر  من مرسي  إنى  أعمل زى المجرمين من ينكروا الاشاده بحسن تصرفات خصمهم ...  فالخصومة فى المسيحية أمينة صريحة شريفة ...
جود بلاى يا بو الامراس.
+++وعوضنا  على الله فيكى يا مصر.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أغسطس 2012)

> لـــــم  أصدق عيناى  هذا أولاً.
>إحترت أين اضعها هل فى القسم الاخبارى أم فى قسم الفكاهات 
*(" بديع المرشد العام للاخوان المتأسلمين : أطالب كل المصريين أن  يزهدوا فى المناصب الدينيوية  ... ويتفرغوا لشئؤنهم الخاصة")​*وبعد  أن تحققت من بعض الصحف التى تكرر إيرادها للعبارة ..أو قل لهذا "الحديث"  تملكتنى نوبة هيسيتيرية من القهقهة العنيفة إنتهت بالدموع .

بطنى وجعتنى وقلبي    وجعنى  :: آه يامنافق ... آه يا ضلالى .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أغسطس 2012)

دفعت شركة   كوكاكولا مبالغ باهظة إلى نانسي عجرم لتؤدى الاعلان المعروف.
ودفعت شركة بيبسي  إلى دنيا سمير غانم ..لتؤدى الاعلان المعروف.
ودفعت فودافون إلى نصف ممثلي مصر  ليؤدوا إعلان سقوط الديكور المعروف..
أما .... قطونيل فكانت  أذكى منهم جميعا ... إستعملت *رئيس وزراء مصر *لعمل الاعلان المعروف
*عــــــــــــــــفــــــــــــــــــارم قـــــــــــــــــــــــطـــــــــــــونــــــــــيـــــــــــــــل.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أغسطس 2012)

>أغبياء  لكن :::أغلاطهم عبيطة ومضحكة 
أرادوا التنكيل بالمسيحية والافتراء عليها 
راجع ارقام التلفون بالاعلان


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2012)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*هو الكلام علي أيه بقي *
*هي تونس سبقنا في التوقيت العالمي والا أيه *​


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

أنا سعيد لان الآن الاقباط والليبراليين نزع منهم اي احتمال للامور التوافقية....فهي اما مدنية حقاً واما دينية...

ولا مجال لديكتاتور عسكري اخر، يلعب بنا نفس الالعاب....فطنطاوي او شفيق لم يكونوا ليقمعوا الاخوان...لانهم عارفين انه بمجرد الخلاص من الاسلاميين، سترتفع المطالبات ضدهم مرة اخرى....

الليبراليين والاقباط والمدنيين ليس امامهم الآن إلا الاختيارات التي كانت موجودة من البدابة لكنهم ظنوا ان هناك اختيارات اخرى:

اما التغلب على الجيش والاخوان معاً....وإما مالهاش لازمة


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هو الكلام علي أيه بقي *
> *هي تونس سبقنا في التوقيت العالمي والا أيه *​
> [/SIZE]


 
*الشعب التونسي علماني (ليبرالي أو يساري بـ 60% منه) فقد منع بن علي الحجاب وفرض على الناس المدارس المختلطة فنشأ شعب راق ، هذا الشعب فهم المؤامرة على سوريا لدرجة أن عشرات فقط من حضر حفلة أصالة رغم توزيع البطاقات مجاناً ، ومن بين الحاضرين من شتمها ، تخيل لم يتوفر آلاف يحضرونها مجاناً في شعب كامل (بعد حذف محرمي الموسيقى) ، هذا الحدث قبل 3 أيام فقط وخرجت أصالة باكية .*

*هذا مصير الخونة .*


----------



## Twin (20 أغسطس 2012)

حد يرد والنبي​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> حد يرد والنبي​


 
*صدِّق ... ولا ... ُتفكِّر *

*هذا هو شعارهم ... علشان لو فكَّروا هيفهموا *

*صباحك منوَّر يا باشا *

.


----------



## Twin (20 أغسطس 2012)

> *ابو اسماعيل: البرادعي وحمدين اهل باطل..... الموجز*




*لا والنبي ... أه يا أبن الأمريكية *


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2012)

*




ابو اسماعيل: البرادعي وحمدين اهل باطل..... الموجز


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
* 
*هو الراجل ده لسَّه لي عين يتكلِّم *

*عجبي ! *

.


----------



## Twin (21 أغسطس 2012)

> *وكشفت مصادر مقربة من رئاسة الجمهورية عن أن «مرسى» قرر منح حزب الحرية والعدالة 8 محافظات، و5 لحزب النور السلفى*




*بلد أبوكوا هي يا ولاد التيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت *


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)

*



مرسي يجتمع بقيادات الكنيسة المصرية بمختلف قادتها اليوم لمناقشة الأوضاع حول مظاهرة 24 أغسطس









أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*كنت فين أنت يا عم الحلو في احداث دهشور *
*دلوقتي جه وقت اللعب ع العواطف والمصالح وتبادل الأدوار * 
*وللمرة الثانية سوف تنزلق الكنيسة في فخ السياسة .... ربنا يستر*​


----------



## noraa (22 أغسطس 2012)

أبو العز الحريرى يكشف مفاجأة .. أعضاء مجلس الشعب مازالوا يتقاضون المكافآت والبدلات حتى الآن


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

> *برهامي: اقبل قرض البنك الدولي اذا كانت الفائدة ١،١٪ و لكني ارفضها لو كانت ٢٪ و ستكون ربا!*



*طب والنعمة ما أنا رادد *

*ملحوظة علي جنب ... هذا الكائن المتحول أبو دقن بيشارك في كتابة الدستور المصري*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أغسطس 2012)

> كما كشفت مصادر أمنية رفيعة عن هوية الأسماء الحركية القتلى الثلاثة من منفذى هجوم رفح بعد التعرف على هويتهم عن طريق تحليل DNA وهم أبو المقداد من المحلة الكبرى، وأبوخالد من الدقى وأبو عبدالله من القاهرة، وهى أسماء حركية معروفة أسمائها لدى الأجهزة الأمنية وهم من الخمسة القتلى الذين قتلوا داخل العشة البدوية بقرية نجع شبانة برفح كما تعذر الوصول لأسماء الجثة الرابعة والخامسة المتفحمتين حتى الآن، أما المصاب السادس فيدعى محمود عبد الله واسمة الحركى أبو إلياس، وثلاثة عناصر منهم من الذين شملهم العفو الرئاسى الأخير منذ شهر ونصف تقريبًا


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

ال. D. N .A   يفضح  هوية السفاحين الجبناء  إنهم كانوا من المعتقليين الأصوليين الجهاديين ...:  شملهم عفو  رئاسي  ----- عشان يخونوا بلدهم ويخترقوا ويثغروا حدود وطنهم ويغتالوا  رجال قواتهم المسلحة أو الشرطة وهم  يفطرون رمضان.....
>>>   ألم يحن الحين  أن يكف  الرئيس وأمثاله  عن المثاليات الحالمة ويستفيق إلى  واقع الحياة الجندية والوطنية  فى الوطن مصر  بدلاً    من   التعامل مع كل تفاصيل الحياة من خلال أدبيات الاخوان..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أغسطس 2012)

> الدكتور حماد  مسئؤل   حزب النور السلفي    يؤكد أن  فؤائد   قرض  البنك  الدولي  ليست  ربا  بل مصارييف إدراية


* ردى    عليه  :*  طيب  ياعم المرحوم ممكن فلوسنا اللى  بنودعها فى صندوق توفير البوسطة والبنوك ....ناخذ إحنا عليها  مصارييف  إدارية ؟!!  يهديك يرضيك  ..إحيات والديك؟؟!!

*إقرأ   وتعجب :-​*


> الرابط من هنا   http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217234


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أغسطس 2012)

حد    تنبه أن  عم الحج مرسي أبو الامراس  وعدنا  إبان الانتخابات   بأن من نواتج   مشروع النهضة   أو "النهقة"   كما سماه العضو عبود عبده عبود - ستكون مردوداته على مصر    200  مليار جنيه   ...و بعد الانتخابات مصر تقترض من صندوق النقد الدولى 4,5مليار  جنيه    ....بفؤائد1و16% -وتتلقي وديعة 2مليار دولار  من أمير قطر   ...   صدقت ..يا ابو الامراس


----------



## Twin (27 أغسطس 2012)

> *برهامي ينصح الفتيات بعدم دخول كليات الهندسة منعًا لاختلاطهن بالرجال*



*طب ممكن يخشوا أقتصاد منزلي *​


----------



## Twin (27 أغسطس 2012)

> *أمين عام مجمع البحوث الإسلامية :
> قرض صندوق النقد ضروري لمصر حتي وإن كان «حرام»*




*اصلي ياحاج ... ومن هذا نطالب بتحلليل الحشيش وتوفيره لأهميته لجمهور الشعب *​


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ومن هذا نطالب بتحلليل الحشيش *
> *وتوفيره لأهميته لجمهور الشعب *​


 
*تمام *

*علشان الشعب ينسى إليِّ بيحصـَّله *

.


----------



## Twin (27 أغسطس 2012)

> *عبد الحليم قنديل: اذا حلق مرسى لحيته سيظهر وجه مبارك
> *




*يبقي بكدة ظلمت مبارك *


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

> *خيرت الشاطر يصرح فى اجتماع ضم العديد من القوى السياسية ان الاعلام لديه فهم خاطىء بأن هناك تصور نهائي ومحدد لمشروع النهضة , ولكنه من المقرر انعقاد مؤتمرا موسعا الشهر المقبل لكافة التيارات السياسية لطرح الافكار والمقترحات لكى يتم اعدادها للمشروع .*




*والنعمة مش عايز أشتم*


----------



## Twin (29 أغسطس 2012)

> *الصين ترسل نائب وزير ليستقبل "مرسي" في مطار بكين ...*​




*الله يرحمك يا زعيم الأمة *
*




*
*الصورة دية في الستينات ...*
*وزير الخارجية الصيني -الفذ- شو إن لاي ... في القاهرة لتكريم أوئل الثانوية*
*هو واقف والزعيم قاعد *​


----------



## Twin (30 أغسطس 2012)

> *شبكة آخر خبر | الموقع الرسمي للنادي الأهلي : تلقت ادارة النادى بعد ظهر اليوم خطابا من مفتي الجمهورية علي جمعة يؤكد فيه ويحسم الجدل بأن الضحايا من أبناء الأهلى فى أحداث بورسعيد شهداء ولهم كل حقوق الشهداء*




*والله كتر خيركم *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2012)

للمرة الاولى والاخيرة المنافق المتحول مصطفى البكرى يقول جملة واحده وحيده  صادقة   صحيحة -للمرة الاولى فى حياته - قالها فى برنامج    زمن الاخوان مع تونى خليفة::
[ * إلى   الزعيم الخالد جمال عبد الناصر   ..
..فى الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر ].. ​*

صدقت لأول مرة يا كذاب أصبت كبد الحقيقة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2012)

المجرم السلفي   خالد   سعيد لصحيفة الوطن  لابد من تفتيش الكنائس  والاديرة لانها   فيها مناحل ومزارع ومشاغل وورش نجارة لازم تدفع الضرائب
---------------------------------------------------------------
+السلفي الورور   عاوز يستعيد امجاد السلف الصالح  عم  عمر بن العاص بن وائل 
ينهب ويشفط -الشفاط الاكبر والملقاط القشاط  الذى اتبع سياسة    هات ضرفها وخليها على البلاطة .
--------------------------------------------------------------------
حقا خير خلف لخير سلف  .......أصحاب منهج  الشفط   ...وكله عليه التلف.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2012)

خالد سعيد  سلفي  يطالب   بإخضاع اديرة المسيحين لرقابة ال.......مظلمين 

http://coptreal.com/wshowsubject.aspx?sid=66370
>>>>>>
السلفي الأقرع يعترف أن الأديرة جهات منتجة وان مساجده مستهلكة تخريبية إستهلاكية رجعية....قل للسلفين ألا دور ممكن تؤدونه الى مسرح الحياة. غير المزايده على الدين المسيحى بوحيه المعصوم ومؤسسته الناجحة...لماذا تضعون الكنيسة والاديرة . نصب عدائكم..أهو الحقد والحسد فلا تريدون أحدا ناجحا او تريدون جرها إلى فشلكم ..يا فاشل ..يا فاشل ..يا فاشل ...يا فاشل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*خبر وتعليق ​*


> اللاجئات السوريات  يتعرضن للابتزاز   فى بعض الدول  المستقبلة  تركيا  والاردن والخليج- الزواج    أو ......


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> + إنها ليست حادثة فردية أو عابرة..
> + لكنه سيناريو  متكرر  ممل  لكل أسرة تحوى بين اعضائها   بنتاً  صغيرة السن - المساومة على  الزواج   من صاحب الشقة التى يتآؤون فيها فى البلد المـُضيف .. أو توافـــد  وكلاء عن أثرياء عرب للنداء على الفتيات  ودعوتهن لزواج  قائم على تبادل المنافع 
الشباب والحسن والامتاع =مقابل الستر والاستقرار..[ زواج تحت الابتزاز مجهول المصير ]
بأءه ده إسمه كلام    ؟؟؟!!!
دى  أخلاق!!؟؟


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*خبر و سؤال في صورة*
*



*​


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

> *عــــاجل
> وزير الأتصالات : سوف يتم تحميل تكاليف غلق المواقع الإباحية والتى تقدر بحوالى نصف مليار جنيه مصرى على مستخدمى الأنترنت*






*ها مين يرد *


----------



## DODY2010 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه يامشاء الله يلا اشمعنى النت سعره مايزيدش


----------



## fredyyy (11 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ها مين يرد *


 

:36_19_1:

*ممكن أرد أنا يا  ُأنكل ... :11_9_10[1]:*

*الدنيا هتولع ....  :15_3_35[1]: *


.


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب سمعتوا بقي دية *
*بخصوص المواقع الأباحية وعر النت ال هيذيد*

*الشعب المصري سيقوم يوم الجمعة القادم بمليونية الدونلود *
*لتخزين الأبحاحة التي يريدها للأعوام القادمة *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 نوفمبر 2012)

> للمرة الثالثة  :منتقبات  يقمن بقص  شعر المسيحيات بمترو الانفاق


ردى :
وللناس فيما يعشقون  مذاهبُ 
أنصح السيد هشام قطونيل ..إ..إ..أء
أء..أقصد  قنديل 
أن يوظف هذه المواهب فى محلات حلاقة  نسائية  حسب الشريعة
إستغل  طاقات  الشا بات وهواياتهن !!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 نوفمبر 2012)

> السلفين يطالبون بزواج الطفلة ذات التسع سنوات





> أبو يحيي للعلمانين موتوا بغيظم أيها المغتاظون، وسنزوج طفلة التسع سنوات حتى لو لم تحض
> 2012-11-11 2245
> 
> ] أبو يحيى : أرفض الطعن في البخاري وصحة أحاديثه. *طفلة السبع أعوام تتزوج إذا كان لديها رغبة في الزواج حتى لو لم تحض. *اعتراض العلمانيون على زواج الأطفال هو دعوة لهدم الزواج المبكر وفوائده العظيمة. *موتوا بغيظكم أيها المغتاظون *قالها الأنبا شنوده لا توجد قوة على وجه الأرض قادرة على أن تجبرنا على مخالفة الكتاب المقدس وأنا أبو يحيى أقولها للدولة. *زواج القاصرات يحمي من الرذيلة. *لن نقبل بقانون يمنع زواج الأطفال لأن كل قانون يضاد حكم الشريعة هو حكم بغير ما أنزل الله. *لو الولد بلغ في 11 سنة يتجوز .




الرد
وعلى العريس  ان يضمن قائمة العفش 
حصان هزاز ....وعروسة بتقول ماما وبابا..
ويقوم بنفسه بالمذاكرة للعروس ..والتسميع عليها على الغيابي عشان الابلة بكرة فى الفثل [ الفصل] تعطيها نكمة[ نجمة] .

وستكون من أهم المشاكل الزوجية التى تبحثها محكمة الاسرة -إصرار العروس على مشاهده [توم وجيري]-فترة طويلة- قبل النوم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 نوفمبر 2012)

> اطلاق نار للمرة العاشرة على  قوات الامن المركزى برفح يوم11-11-2012


تعليقي:
"خلاص إذن السيد الرئيس سيصلى الجمعة القادمة 16-نوفمبر فى رفح .
ياربي 
إفتقد برحمتك  بلدى  مصر
(إن  من يطلق النار على شرطة  مصر  وجيش مصر  -هو عدو  لا بديل عن إبادته ) 
مواطن مصرى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2012)

> *عــــاجل
> وزير الأتصالات : سوف يتم تحميل تكاليف غلق المواقع الإباحية والتى تقدر بحوالى نصف مليار جنيه مصرى على مستخدمى الأنترنت*



* علي السيد حسين التكرم بسرعه الرد 
واحنا مالنا  يعني *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 نوفمبر 2012)

> فضيحة رئاسية الرئيس مرسي يفتتح مشروع سبق وافتتحه مبارك و سامح فهمى



الرد 1:   "  معلهشي  العتب  على النظر "
الرد 2:   " إههى  زيادة  توكيد "


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 نوفمبر 2012)

> داعية سعودى  يغتال طفولة طفلته لمى 5سنوات  لارتيابه   فى سلوكها وعفتها  ثم يظهر  على الفضائيات  ليعظ - والتشريح الجنائي  يؤكد عذريتها



دى رسالة - من القدر-  عشان أفتح  عينيّى  على سلوك إبنتى مارتينا 3سنوات ونص  مع زميلها  فى الكى جى  تو   -زميلها باتريك 4سنوات  ..
أآآهاآآه .. أتاريه  كان  عمال  يعطيها  مصاصات  وبمبون و أكياس  بطاط شيبس ..
آه عايز [   يغرر   بيها ...]
---------------------------------------------------
يا إخوانناااااااااااااا  من جهه هؤلاء الدعاه والشيوخ والسلفيين والبهاليل   *عالجوهم​* *عالجوهم ​** عالجوهم ​* *حراااااام عليكو​* تاخذوا   ذنبهم .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 نوفمبر 2012)

> قطار الجوائز والهدايا والتقادير  لايزال ينهمر على نجيب ساويروس  ..فقط خارج مصر


أهو انتو كده  بتأذوه  .. بتثيروا عليه حقد  الحاقدين 
قولولهم  عليه  ده فاشل ده خائب  ده رذل  ده ثئيل 
خلوهم يهدأوا عليه   شويه -
ويحسوا إنه واحد منهم .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 نوفمبر 2012)

> 1- السلفين   يعلنون  الامتناع عن المشاركة او التهنئة فى حفل تتويج وتجليس  قداسة البابا   الانبا  تاؤضرؤس الثانى .
> 
> 2-  السلفيين   يمنعون الرئيس  مرسي  ويتوعدونه  إذا  شارك أو إذا هناء  بتجليس  قداسة البابا   ويتوعدون   بالويل  والثبور
> 
> ...


================================
>>>   الرد 
إنها  ينابيع النطاعة  والكراعة  وأنها   النرجسية الفاشلة  وأوهام العظمة  كما يجب ان يكون 
أعوذ بالله 
ربنا يشفي .


----------



## Twin (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*بخصوص أضراب عمال مترو الأنفاق ال محضرتوش أنا*
*المتحدث الرسمي للرئاسة يخرج عن صمته ويصرح :crazy_pil*
​
*



ياسر على متحدث الرئاسة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *نسبة الإضراب فى مترو الأنفاق محدودة للغاية وتقتصر على القاهرة والجيزة فقط بينما باقى المحافظات رفضت الإضراب*




*طب ارد اقول ايه أنا بقي *

*يالهووووووووووتي :smil8:*
*هو المترو وصل المنيا *​​


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

> *طب ارد اقول ايه أنا بقي *
> 
> *يالهووووووووووتي :smil8:*
> *هو المترو وصل المنيا *​



معلش اصل الجماعة هولاء عايشين فى كوكب مش هنا العيب فيك انت روح شوفهم فين عايشين فين وعيش معاهم مش فالح تتريق عليهم 
واصلاً المترو موجود فى المانيا فالفرق بسيط وانت تحرف


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

> أجلت محكمة جنح قصر النيل، برئاسة المستشار محمد ثروت،  الأربعاء، الدعوى المقامة من عدة محامين ضد الفنانة إلهام شاهين، بتهمة  إثارة الفحشاء من خلال أعمالها الفنية، لجلسة 28 نوفمبر الجاري، للاطلاع  وتقديم المستندات.




*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اومال الكتب اللى كتابينها فى الازهر عن الممارسة الجنسية بتعلم عن الفحشاء ولا عن الاحياء.؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 نوفمبر 2012)

> كتب بيشوى رمزى
> 
> شن الشيخ وجدى غنيم هجوماً ضارياً على البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الجديد، على حسابه بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر.
> 
> ...



السؤآل  ألان  : بالتالى :: وماهى  مهمة  وجدى غونيم .؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 نوفمبر 2012)

> انباء مؤكده عن زواج  ياسر على مع   صحفية   ثلاث   ايام  بورقة زواج عرفي



تعليقي :  كله  بما لايخاااااااااالف   شرع الله ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> خالد مشعل يزور القاهرة اليوم للقاء رباعى يضم اردوغان وبغل قطر  ومرسي



تعليقي 
آآآه 
 لازم جايين  يعزوا  فى  قتلى  ضحايا قطار منفلوط  ال50طفل .  صُحابات   واجب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> الريس مرسي  يصدر تعليماته   بفتح جميع المستشفيات  وسيارات الإسعاف 24 ساعة   :::ورفع   درجة التأهب  للقصوى   فى منطقة العريش الصحية  خدمة  لضحايا غزة


طيب وجمهورية  أسيوووووط الشقيقة   ما لهاش نصيب ؟؟؟؟!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> الرئيس مرسي    يعلن أنه لن يقدر  أن يشارك  فى  إحتفالات  تنصيب البابا الجديد



الرد:
اللهم لا شماته  ... الان   لن يقدر الرئيس ان يشارك فى أى إحتفالات من أى نوع  لمدة 40   يوم...
ليعطيك  الرب حسب قلبك 
ونرجع نقول   اللهم لا شماته.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> الاعور  الفقرى  : العريان "  رجعوا البرلمان  [     يقصد برلمان ققندهار  الهزؤء  - اللى هو أساساً مسحوب الثقة منه ] لكى يسحب الثقة من الحكومة  [  السبب الاوحد الوحيد  الاحد  الذى يتحجج به الاعور ]


-------------------------------------------
ياللحقارة  يا  أعور-  نفعى  وخايب 
يا لسخافة  إسلوبك
مُّنظر جماعة الخراب  عصام الغير لابس ...  أنتو أصلا جماعة مسحوب الثقة منها .
طيب ما الاسطااااذ مرسي معاه  الان السلطات الثلاث  التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية ويمكن الصحفية ...ما* يسحب*  هو 
والا ...لامؤاخذه يعنى * ماااايعررررفش*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> كارثة  إنسانية مفزعة   مقتل 49 طفل على الاقل  واصابة العشرات  فى  إقتحام   باص مدارس  تابع لمدارس  دار حراء الاسلامية -خط سير    قطار 165   تانية عادية   للركاب  صباح السبت  17 نوفمبر- عند قرية الحواتكة  بين منفلوط  واسيوط



كده أنا عرفت ان الريس مرسي هايصلي  ضهر الجمعة القادم فى الحواتكة او منفلوط !!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> الاخ    صفوت   حجازى   :   على القدس رايحيين شهداء بالملايين


عندنا من موقف اتوبيسات غرب الدلتا فى   سموحه 
خد لك سوبر جيت من  قبلى سكة حديد سيدى جابر ب 70 جنيه  تبقي فى العريش
ومن العريش خدلك   عربية بيجو الى رفح المصرية ب7جنيه 
ومنها بالانفاق تلاقي نفسك فى غزة 
ماحدش حايشك  
والمية تكدب الغطاس


----------



## fredyyy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ومنها بالانفاق تلاقي نفسك فى غزة
> ماحدش حايشك ... والمية تكدب الغطاس


 
*لا لا لا هو ما يقصدش يروح *

*هو هينظم الشهداء ويعدهم ... ويصرف الإعانات لأهاليهم *

*وفي السر يعد الملايين إليِّ هياخدها من إستشهادهم ( هو صاحب الفكرة ) *

.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> البابا تواضروس   يقترح تأجيل  تنصيبه  والمجمع المقدس   يعلن الاكتفاء   فقط بالشعائر الدينية ومنع   الحفلات  والمآدب  ومظاهر الاحتفال   تضامنا مع مشاعر   شهداء منفلوط والواحات  وغزة


ج :
كلنا تعاطفنا مع الظروف دى 
التلفزيون المصرى اذاع فيلما لاسماعيل ياسين.
التلفزيون الاردنى  حفلا ساهرا لنجوم الغناء
التلفزيون المغربي  اذاع فيلما فرنسيا  
بعض التلفزيونات الخليجية اذاعات ماتشات كروية ساخنة
-الريس مرسي لم ينكس العلم المصرى ولو لربع  ساعة - ووجه  تعازيه إلى  (أبناء الضحايا) 
-التقي الاستاذ  :"  فاضل سليمان "  كتب على تويتر  ان الاعداء اعداء الامة يستغلون حادثة منفلوط - حادثه الواحات - حادثة الاسماعلية  لللاساءة لحرب غزة!!!!!!  وتمرير أجنداتهم الصهيونية .....-  هيسيريا فصامية يستعصي علاجها.
-الاخ رئيس الوزراء هشام قطونيل لم   يصل بعد الى الموقع -  رحلته استغرقت 18ساعة   منذ  اعلن  - ان صدق  وما صدق.
- مستشفى اسيوط الجامعى العملاق-  اللى  الاخوة البروفيسيورات  جعلوه حكرا  للابناء وللاحفاد من  بنى  خير غمة أخرجت للناس فقط لاغير..[  وطبعاً  ده لنبوغهم  وعبقريتهم النادرة  ]  دون سواهم ...-المهم  استقبال المصابين  كان مهزلة ولاتزال العقاقير ناقصة فيه.

- مصابي غزة  نقلوا الى مستشفيات  جامعية وخاصة فى القاهرة 
لكن هلاليل واشلاء  ضحايا منفلوط  اللى معاهم [كوسه فقط ]  أسعدهم الحظ بأن نقلوا الى مستشفي اسيوط الجامعى -  مقر العبقريات والنبوغ فقط لا غير .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> حزب الوفد الجديد -برئاسة السيد  البدوى  يعلن  نهارا جهارا   إنسحاب   حزب الوفد   رسمياً من التأسيسية



تعليقي  قصدك  ما  كان يعرف    بالتأسيسية 
والله   زمان  على الوطنية  والمرجلة  والعدل   والانصاف .
إبسط ياعم  بكرة ياسر  برهامى   يهددك  .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

()  علل لما يأتى 
حّمّل التيار الراديكالى الفاشيستى بجيع أطيافه:  للفريق   أحمد   شفيق -وزر * موقعة الجمل *
وهاجموه ولا يزالوا بشراسة  بعد ان برأءت محكمة مصرية    كل المتهمين بموقعه الجمل -[حكم قضائي]-

بينما  لا يقوم نفس التيار :بتحميل  وزر مذبحة منفلوط -الاشرس من مذبحة مدرسة بحر البقر ودير ياسين سنة 1967- ,   ومن  قبلها مذبحة المجندين ال16 فى  رفح  فى رمضان2012  :"  لا لرئيس الجمهورية ولا  لهشام قطونيل .... *علل ؟*؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

[] علل   لما يأتى :
ظهر  ذو الوجه الملائكى  -   وجدى غنيم -  والحلو بن الحلو محمدحسان -والحلو-عفيف اللسان  محمد حسين يعقوب
على مقاطع  فيديو  يوتيوب 
يؤكدون  ان إعصار ساندى  [  توفي فيه106 ضحية إنسانية  ]
هو برهان  غضب الله على امريكا  الكافرة الصليبيبة  
ويكبرون ويحمدون ويحوقلون 
  ان هذا انتقام  من الله من امريكا ودعا مليار مسلم للفرح والشماته  وشُكر الله على ذلك.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
طيب  هل  حوادث    منفلوط  [ 50قتيل و15مصاب على الاقل ] ورفح16شهيد  -  والواحات[ 13قتيل و3مصابين على الاقل ]   و  الاسماعلية[ 2قتلى و2مصابين على الاقل]  
*هل هو غضب الله  على  تيار  ققندهار  *الذى استولى على مجلس الشعب وأتلفه  وافسده.
والرئاسة والوزاره..*والتأسيسية فأسقطها وأفقدها  شرعيتها* ..

* وإلآ  .. فلماذا  هذا الغضب ياترى
علل  يا فضيحة الشيخ.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> مائة وخمسين ألف  طن  أدوية من مصر إلى غزة



تعليقي :"مافيش من   ضمنهم 49   امبوله بيكربونات صوديوم  -
عاوزينها فى مستشفي اسيوط الجامعى -فى جمهورية مصر العربية 
ممكن يا غزة ؟؟؟
ممكن يا هنية .؟؟؟!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> اعلن السيد الرئيس  انه سيحاسب حسابا عسيرا للمسئؤلين عن حادث قطار منفلوط  وسيقدمهم للنيابة العامة وسيقدم المسئؤلين  للعقاب اللازم



الرد
وبعد  سؤآل   السيد الرئيس  عمن  هو المسئؤل 
أجاب فوراً بلا تردد وبثقة تامة 
* الفريق شفيق  والبرادعى  طبعاً وهى  دى عايزة سؤآل *​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> إشتباكات بين قوات الامن واهالى ضحايا حادث أسيوط



يا سيادة الاستبن المصرى العصرى لدى سؤال ...
تعرف اى عن قلب ام وقلب اب بيتقطعوا على اولادهم .؟
أم أنت بدون قلب هو الآخر كما بدون فكر وعقل.؟
تعيش وتعمل نهضة كدة "النهضـــــــــــــة هى دمار للشعب"


----------



## بايبل333 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*



قنديل يتعهد من غزة بالعمل على «وقف العدوان»

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

عم القطونيل أنت قطنك منفلوطى اسيوطى مصرواى غزواى حمساوى فلسطانوى .؟
قول يارجل عن غزة من المسئول عن مقتل عن اهل سيناء.؟
ولا طلع من الجماعة الحمساوية الارهابية 
أفرح افرح يا يهود ........جيش محمد لا يعرف الا الجعجعة والخوف 
افرح افرح يا يهود .......دمرالارهاب الذى يشعشع فى العقول 


الهم اضرب الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا منهم سالمين 
وهذا ما يسمى بالاسقاط فى علم النفس ما فى اقوله فيك .....:boxing:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

رائدة الدعارة   الصحفية  جريدة   المنافقون الكذابون النصابون  - [الاخوة قاعود ] - أقذرما رأت عيناي:
خبران كيديان إفتراءيان- مدسوسان : 



> مفاجأءة القس صفوت البياضى ينفي  إنسحابه من التأسيسية !!!!ويتهم الارثوذوكسية   بالانفراد بالقرار





> البابا تواضروس الثانى يطيح بالانبا بيشوى  من سكرتارية المجمع المقدس فى اطار الثورة داخل الكنيسة


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
يا قاعود  يا كذاب 
ممثلي  الكنائس يختلفوا ليه- ويتصارعوا ليه  -وينفردوا بالقرار ليه 
والاساقفة   يطيحوا ببعض  ليه 
هما لا سمح الله  خلفاء راشدين  ؟؟!!
وآلا  خلفاء بنى  أمية 
والا تبع عبد الرحمان الرافع
والا عباسيين ؟؟!!
وآلا مخاليل فاطمين ؟؟!!
وآلا  عثمانيين  ؟؟؟!!!
إتعالج  يا   هذا     وكفاك إسقاطاً وإستفراغاً لما  جادت به  قريحة  الشر    في نفسيتك السقيمة  -   أترك الظلمة وهلم الى النور الحقيقي    ..


----------



## بايبل333 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> قنديل يلتقي هنيّة في غزّة ويطالب إسرائيل بوقف هجماتهادار الحياة


وبعد كلام القطونيل المصرى هذا جاءت الانباء اليهودية بانها اترعبت وخافت وتعلن أنها تسحب الجنود من الحدود 

فعلاً اتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجاء
طالما أنت يا طعمية متعوس بتتلم على خايب الرجاء لية


----------



## بايبل333 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

4000 الاف جنية للمتوفى و1000 الف جنية للمصاب 

تحيا النهضـــــــــــــــة داة أنت لم تكمل تمن الجماوسة 
ثمن الجماوسة 14الاف جنية 
والانسان4000 الاف جنية 
فلنتزوج الجماوس ونحلب الانسان


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2012)

> ياسر برهامى  :" يؤكد ان التيار السلفي  لن يرضخ للمنسحبين من التأسيسية


وتعليقي 
: إيه بأءءه يا كماعة 
ياسر برهامى بيقوللكم أن الدستور اللى بيألفوه لوحدهم   ضيق شويه
بس 
بيليين  وبيطرى  وبيوسع مع الاستعمال 
المهم الشعب المصري * يلبسه صح ​* و.."ولامؤاخذه".


----------



## بايبل333 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*س ح م 

سكك حديد مصر 
تترجم الى عهد جٌرسى وفضايح
سلب حياة مصريين*


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2012)

> *محسوب بعد لقاء البابا: الكنيسة من أهم أسس الدولة وروحها موجودة حتي لو انسحبت من "التأسيسية".. *




*ايه يا عم شغل الأشباح ده *


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2012)

> *هشام قنديل يكلف وزير الاتصالات القبض علي كل من يهاجم الرئيس و حكومته علي شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي ..!!*






*بص يمين بص شمال *

*شالوا نظيف جابوا قنديل*

*بص لفوق بص لتحت*

*محمد مرسي مبارك جبنا لتحت*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 نوفمبر 2012)

> هشام قنديل يكلف وزير الاتصالات القبض علي كل من يهاجم الرئيس و حكومته علي شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي ..!!


يعنى بتزعلك قوى  كلمة يا فاشل 
طب يا فاشل ..يا فاشل    يافاشل ..يا فاشل 
يا فاشل.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 نوفمبر 2012)

> اعلان  دستووورى   فى الخميس22نوفمبر
> +بعدم جدوى الاحتكام للمحاكم   ضد التأسيسية   وضد   الشورى  -وعدم جواز الطعن فى دستورية او شرعية  التأسيسية
> +اعاده محاكمة مبارك ونظامه
> +وبعدم جدوى  اللجؤء للمحاكم



تعليقي :
شعبي المهاووود الحبيب   الفريد
قرار ديكتاتورى   رقم 989889898009888
مافيش محاكم -مافيش دستورية - مافيش برلمان مافيش سلطات - مافيش ثورات

هيه:
ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
مع الاعتذار  للفنان لينين الرملى ومحمد صبحى عن مسرحياتهم  .....تخارريييف


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+ يوم الخميس 22\11\2012 ظهرا الساعة    2,30 العصر   رأيت  مليشيات   شباب  الاحزاب الاظلامية الراديكيالية  يحملون لافتات  الشعب يؤيد قرار الرئيس وتتجه  نحو دار القضاء الاعلى .

+ يوم الخميس العصر الساعة3,30 عصراً على الاجهزة الاليكترونية النقالة  ...وعلى جميع المواقع الاخبارية للاقباط...التنبؤء  بإحتمال إقالة النائب العام  من منطلق قراءة لافتات الاخوان فقط لاغير.

+يوم الخميس المغرب الساعة 7م إطلعنا على أخبار الاعلان المزعوم - على الانترنت فقط -(لم يتوفر لى تلفاز فى مكان عملى) .
>>>>  نلاحظ اننا نعيش   تتابع معكوس تماما .

>>>>واضح جدا ان القرارات مأخؤذه  مسبقاً.

>>>> إننا نعيش أجواء مطابقة تماما لافعال السادات 
وستكون تفاصيل أيامنا القادمة ساداتية  ..
.ويؤلمنى أن أوجه نظر مرسي أن نهايته  ستكون [ *منصة جديدة * ]


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

> *المرشد العام لجماعه الاخوان /قادرين على تصفيه البلطجيه الموجودين الان فى ميدان التحرير ويهتفون ضدد مرسى
> ونمهلهم فرصه للساعه الثامنه مساء اليوم لانهاء مظاهراتهم*


 
*ايه ده يا أبن .... ده ايه الزمن ده*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 نوفمبر 2012)

> بلاغات و دعاوى قضائية إفترائية  ضد البرادعى  وصباحى وعمر موسي  -ود.حسام عيسي  بالتآمر لقلب نظام الحكم   !!



الرد:
أهو  ده عامل  زى   إللى  إشتكى وقال  ضربنى  بوششه  (وجهه)  فى  بونيّية إيدى  يابيه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 نوفمبر 2012)

> بلاغات و دعاوى قضائية إفترائية ضد البرادعى وصباحى وعمر موسي -ود.حسام عيسي بالتآمر* لقلب نظام الحكم *!!



الرد:
أرجوا من الرئيس مرسي 
إبتداع   تسمية   إسمها  [* عدل  نظام *:  عكس  قلب نظام   الحكم ]


----------



## Twin (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*طب والمصحف ما أنا رادد*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2012)

> *المستشار احمد مكى على قناة التحرير::
> فخامة الرئيس اخبرنى انه سيصوم ثلاثة ايام
> كفاره على حنث اليمين الدستوريه التى اداها!!*




*اه يا واد مؤمن *


----------



## fredyyy (25 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*كده أثبت عليه الفعل *

*وقضائيًا يُحاسب على ما فعل *

*دي ما فيهاش ( سوري - أنا آسف ) آخر مرَّة *


.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 نوفمبر 2012)

> مرسى    :::    أنا ديكتاتور  مؤقتاً   لمدة شهرين  بس ...



إذا  فرض  أنه صدق
وإذا   تجاهلنا  تاريخهم المحترف فى الكذب العريق 
عايز أقوووول    للريس  :::-
[ +هل مؤقتية  الحدث [   حصره  فى زمن محدود   ] - حجة تبيح  المحظورات::::
+يعنى  انا مثلا  عايز ازنى لمده شهرين من الزمان نظرا لظروف معينة .
+أو عايز أسرق أكون لص بنوك لمده شهرين من الزمان .لظروف معينة .
+أو مثلا أتاجر فى المخدرات -لمدة شهرين فقط من الزمان هل هذا مقبول .

الحقيقة  :::إن الدكتور محمد مرسي عمل شئ شبيه بكده -حين  منح نفسه بنفسه فرصة أن يكون ديكتاتورا  لمدة شهرين ل ظروف معينة .
يا سيادة الرئيس --  المؤقتية -  لاتبيح الخطايا .  
شعب مصر   ]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 نوفمبر 2012)

> عصر الاثنين 26-11  نفت مصادر مسئؤلة فى القوات المسلحة  قيام اى وحدات او تشكيلات من اى نوع منها  -   لحماية او  التصدى لاى مظاهرات من اى  نوع ضحى  الثلاثاء



الرد :
طبعاً ....  عايزين يتركوا المجال  (((  للإختصاصيين  ))) -  وهم  لها ...
ولا خوفٌ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون

......


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 نوفمبر 2012)

> نوع   غريب من المقذوفات  هو السبب فى مقتل جيكا وإصابة  المصاب القبطى  جوزيف  إصابة خطيرة -المقذوفات شبييهه  بالبليَّ الذى يلهو به الاطفال



كده يبقي  لازم نغيير الفيلم العربي الشهير  إلى 
[  البلية لا تزال فى جيبيي ]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2012)

[]مما   هو  متداول بنجاح  على الفايس بوك  بشأن  الازمة  المصرية:


>


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2012)

> شخص  يسمى  محمد الصاوى   يعلن نفسه  أنه  سيتطوع بالوكالة   عن الكنيسة  - وينوب عن الكنيسة    -  فى  جلسة المصاطب  النفاقية  اللى  إسمها   -التاسيسية اللاشرعية



تعليقي:
+  بركات  صلاواتك  يا أبونا وراعينا   [المعضم ] الانبا  صاوى ...الطوباى ..
+ الانبا  صاوى ..... رجل الصلاة والمعجزات.
+الانبا صاوى  معلم الاجيال.

باختصار الانبا صاوى ..بيقلوكو   بوسو إيديكو   [  شعر  ودقن ]وش وظهر إن  إرادة الله إختارت لكم بابا   مسيحى ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

> شخص  يسمى   محمد الصاوى   يعلن نفسه  أنه  سيتطوع بالوكالة   عن الكنيسة  - وينوب عن  الكنيسة    -  فى  جلسة المصاطب  النفاقية  اللى  إسمها   -التاسيسية  اللاشرعية





​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2012)

> الاخوان   يعنى  مش    فاهميين   ليه    المصريين رافضين الدستور







منقووووووووول  للامانة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2012)

> إقالة النائب العام  -  وإعلان دستورى  غير دستورى -  وتأصيصية   مهلهلة  تسلق وتتبل  دستور  سقط إذا وُلد يكون ميتا -  أبو الامراس فى حديث   (حديث الثلاثاء ) --حديث ليلة الجمعة   كان   رئيئ   أؤى  هامساً كالنسيم ..



*إخوتى وأخواتى الاقباط​**نعلم جميعنا  .....وأذكركم ​*نعلم جميعنا ....وأذكركم
نعلم جميعا ولا خلاف أن :-  ما إتخذه   مرسي من قرار  هو بكل تأكيد غير دستورى  وغير قانونى وغير شرعى  .
1-من حيث إقالة النائب العام  مرتين  متتاليتين.
2-من حيث ما سماه  إعلان دستورى - وهو ينفع   أن أسميه   أى  شئ --غير  إعلان دستورى
3-ما يسمى تأصيصية ---باطلة  متعجلة متنازعة تجرى من المحكمة الدستورية وتستبق حكم البطلان يوم الاحد فيواصلوا  السهر  فى محاولة مستميته  لاخراج ما  يسمى دستورا خلال 48ساعة بمعدل كل مادة دقيقتين دراسة ومناقشة .

4- إعلان من غير متخصص - لا قانونا ولا شرعا ولا دستوراً - أن  يتبرع  ليوكل لنفسه    حق التبرع بالنيابة   عن الكنيسة  -بدون اى تخصص او  صفة من اى نوع .

*  يجب أن أشيد وأعبر عن  كونى أقدر  وأعتز  وأحترم  إنخراط الكنيسة كشخصية إعتبارية معنوية فاعلة وكمؤسسة وطنية عريقة    .. وإندماج الاقباط جميعا  شبابا وشبات   ضمن الاحزاب والجمعيات  الوطنية المدنية وعملهم كوحدة واحدة  متناسقة تماما مع اشقائهم المصريين الغير مسيحيين .​*
*لكن يا إخوتى  الاقباط *​
+  إن عبد المجيد محمود هو النائب العام التى تمت من خلاله الطرمخة  على .. وتمرير  أبشع جرائم  الفتك والغدر بالاقباط خصوصا والمصريين عموما   ظلماً وجبروتاً-وسكوته وتؤاطئه -وعمالته للنظام القديم ثابتة ومؤكدة -وتؤاطئه بالسكوت والتمرير عن الشكل والموضوع ثابت  فهو قانونا ودستورا  وشكلا وموضوعا وإدارياً وفنيا   مجرم تاريخى  - يجب إدانته كمجرم حرب إرتكب *وشارك* فى جرائم ضد  الانسانية -جرائم إرتكبت ضد طائفة بشرية تشترك فى الاثنية والعرق والاصل الوطنى  والعقيدة  الدينية - الانكى  تكرار  كل هذا . ..

+القضاه  هم من راقبوا  عملية انتخاب رئيس  وغيروا وحرفوا النتيجة  لصالح ابو الامراس  بدلا من الفريق شفيق    ظلماً  وجوراً  وزيفاً.ز
آه و آه من القضاء فى مصر الذى  ندافع عنه الان بدماء  شبابنا وعرائسنا --كم بحت أصواتنا ونحن نستنكر  غدرهم وظلمهم وجورهم وإستبدادهم ونقول   فى المواقع الاليكترونية القبطية الوطنية -   [ * قضاء    مصر الشاخخ *]  ..:كم طبخوا  وكم طرمخوا   قضايا وآناموها  وأتلفوها من أبان  الخانكة 1972  والكشح ... والطفل  العنى  جرجس بارومى فى نج حمادى .. وغيرها وغيرها :::: وقضايا   إرغام البابا شنوده الله يرحمه على إتمام التزويج الثانى داخل الكنيسة للطرف المخطئ.
لا تنسوا يا أحبائي 
إنتم فقط قلوبكم ملائكية طيبة بيضاء ونياتكم خالصة 
   أخبركم  أن الله   يزيد الازمة إشتعالا وتفجراً

يا إخوتى ....  هؤلاء  يلقون  * ثمرة  ما زرعته أياديهم -ولا تظنوا انى شامتاً.*

* فبعدل *

والان ...  قد  يحدونى التنبؤ فأبوح بما فى صدرى  .. إن الاخوان يوماً ما لن يكون بعيد سينقلبون على مرسي ---   وأكاد أؤكد لكم   أنهم سيغتالونه  يوما  ما  نعم  تصفية جسدية بأيادى  آهله وعشيرته .
لا تستبعدوا هذا مع صعوبة تصديقه حاليا 
فالسادات يوما قال   عمن  استمر يرعاهم فى جامعات المنيا واسيوط  ..أبنائي جايين يحيونى 
فكانت تحياتهم له -عبر- فوهات  السلاح الالى داخل فتحات عنق السترة العسكرية  -


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

> قيادي سلفي بالسويس: الرافضون لقرارات مرسي أعداء للإسلام
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*يختي اسم الله علي ننوس عين امه 
ناصح من يومه :t4:*
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2012)

في تعليق محمد مرسي  على تحصين قراراته في لقاءه على التليفزيون المصري امس 29/ 11/ 2012 قال : *هي فترة قصيرة يجب ان تكون اكبر ما يمكن !!!!!!! *.. عروستي :|:thnk0001:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*


صوت صارخ قال:



طارق  الزمر ....لو القضاة امتنعوا عن الاشراف على استفتاء الدستور ...من حق  مرسى اصدار اعلان دستورى جديد ليشرف الدعاة على الاستفتاء ....فالقضاة ليس  لهم دور فى السياسة ولكن الدعاه لهم دور الان .......... 

أنقر للتوسيع...




ماما حلوه ... وحاجه تاني عيب اقولها *​


----------



## كليماندوس (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*من افضل ما اعجبنى بهذة الصفحة*



 

*و*





*و هل من مزيد..!!!*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مادة فى الدستور المصرى :



> لكل طفل  حقه فى إسم مناسب عند مولده


أنا أرى  أن الاسماء المناسبة  
تاؤضروس
إيلارية 
كيرلس
ميخائيل
مايكل 
جورج 
بولس 
جوزيف 
بيشوى 
أندرو
>>>>>>>>>>>>>
لكن هناك  من يرى الاسماء التالية مناسبة 
جنى- سلسبيل  -أنس - تنسيم -أبوبكر-مالك - حفص- 

===================================
من يملك ان يحدد المعايير التى تحكم بيننا  
أوعى تقوللى المادة الثانية من الدستور اللادستورى !!


----------



## كليماندوس (2 ديسمبر 2012)

انا ارى ان وضع هذة المادة بالذات الغرض منها بدا شحن النفوس " بالاسماء " اولا ... تمهيدا لشن مواجهات تحريضية - تماما كما فعلوا من قبل فى الملصقات على السيارات " لو فاكرين ؟ "


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *إخوتى وأخواتى الاقباط​**نعلم جميعنا  .....وأذكركم ​*نعلم جميعنا ....وأذكركم
> نعلم جميعا ولا خلاف أن :-  ما إتخذه   مرسي من قرار  هو بكل تأكيد غير دستورى  وغير قانونى وغير شرعى  .
> 1-من حيث إقالة النائب العام  مرتين  متتاليتين.
> 2-من حيث ما سماه  إعلان دستورى - وهو ينفع   أن أسميه   أى  شئ --غير  إعلان دستورى
> ...



*مين كاتب الكلام ده ؟؟
*


----------



## كليماندوس (3 ديسمبر 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *مين كاتب الكلام ده ؟؟
> *


اللى سيادتك عامل اقتباس منه ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 ديسمبر 2012)

[] 





> توقعوا إعلان دستورى  جديد  :للاعلان عن الجهه التى سيوكل إليها الاشراف على الاستفتاء


من أجمل ما قرأءت تعليقاً على  هذا الموضوع   فى  منتديات الكنيسة الاليكترونية :
التعليق الآتى :  
*هو كله إعلانات - إعلانات  
أمال المسلسل  إمتى *​التعليق الاصلي  إضغط هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 ديسمبر 2012)

> خالد  عبد الله   لم  احرض  على الفتنة



العفو  ...العفو  يا    اخ  خالد   ..أستغفر  الله .
ده الظلم حرام .



> خالد عبدالله هو المحرض الأول لدفع البلاد إلى أتون الحرب الأهلية».
> وقال لـ«الوطن»: «ما قلته بخصوص رغبة شباب التيار السلفى فى الفتك بمتظاهرى الاتحادية حقيقية بالفعل، وليست افتعالا أو تحريضا»، مؤكدا أن الوضع السياسى حاليا تحول إلى بلطجة، ولى ذراع، فمن حق الناس التعبير عن رأيها بشكل حضارى دون إهانة للرئيس أو التعرض له بألفاظ نابية أثناء خروجه من قصره بالاتحادية والتوجه إلى بيته. وأوضح «عبدالله» أنه لم يكن يحرض بل يحذر، فالمصريون يعرفون من هم الجماعات الجهادية، وكيف تواجه معارضيها، وضرب مثالا بالجماعات التى تنتشر بسيناء، التى تلجأ حاليا إلى العنف، مؤكدا أن هذه الجماعات بالفعل لا تقبل أى استهزاء بالشريعة أو بالرئيس، وقال مهاجما النخبة السياسية: سبحان الله.. البعض يتهمنى بالتحريض لكن أنا فقط أعطى تحذيرات، بينما هناك بعض الساسة مثل البرادعى يهدد الرئيس بقوله «سنلجأ إلى العنف»، وممدوح حمزة الذى يدعو الشباب لإسقاط الرئيس، وعمرو عفيفى الذى يحاول الاستقواء بالخارج، فهؤلاء هم من يريدون إحراق البلد بمراهقاتهم السياسية.
> واعتبر «عبدالله» أن كل هؤلاء وغيرهم هم السبب فى الاحتقان الذى سيؤدى فى النهاية إلى احتراق البلد: «للأسف يحاولون إظهار الإسلاميين وكأنهم كلهم متطرفون،



> واضح  جدا جدا من  كلام  الاخ المجاهد  خالد عبد الله  إن الاسطوات  إتوحشوا  الشغل  وإن  الايد  البطالة نجسة 
وإنهم مصممون على العمل بما  يعتنقونه من مبادئ وهى :
1- الارهاب الاسود  ينفع فى اليوم الابيض.
2-لا  تؤجل إجرام اليوم إلى الغد.
3-  [بلطجوا ] تّصحوا .
4-   قم  للمحرض  وفه التبجيلا   كاد المحرض ان يكون  رسولا.
5- الارهاب مدرسة أن اعددتها اعدت  شعباً طيبُ الاعراق.
6-  من  [قتل] وجد.
7-خير الارهاب عاجله.
8- الارهاب ضد الحق  فضيلة.
9- إنصر  مرسي ظالما أو مظلوما.
10-لا قانون  ولا دستور  يعلو على صوت مرسي.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

> جاءت  ظهر السبت 8ديسمبر  القوى  السياسية للتحاور مع الريس  مرسي فى قصر الرئاسة    وهم
> 1- سليم العوا  --2- عصام سلطان   ---3- فهمى هويدي


تعليقي 
أحد أمرين  
أولهما:  أن تكون إيدولوجية مرسي الراديكيالية  تستوعب   التفاهم  على أنه هو التفهيم  وأن لاحوار مع الفكار [ الكفار ].
فلا حوار إلا مع النفس  ومع الاتباع والمريدين..

.........
أو
ثانيهما :
أن يكون هؤلاء  سنيده للحوار 
لكى  يتقـــّلوا  بمرسي  ويكتروا به.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

:10_9_209[1]:


> إجالة  بلاغات  للنائب العام [الاخوانى المعين من محمد مرسي ]-     من   مؤيدى التيارات الاسلامبولية    للشكاية   على  إعتداءات أصابتهم فى الاحتجاجات الشعبية



الحمدلله
عندنا فى مصر   وزير دفاع إخوانى موالى بالتعيين المباشر لمرسي.
عندنا فى مصر  وزير داخلية إخوانى موالى بالتعيين المباشر لمرسي,
عندنا فى مصر  نائب عام إخوانى موالى بالتعيين المباشر لمرسي .

شفتو  الشرعية  إللى إحنا فيها : :12F616~137:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

> المرشد    محمد  بديع   : جميع الشهدأء  والمصابين  فى إعتصام الاتحادية كانوا من الاخوان



مصدقكم  حتى  المصاب مينا  فليب جاد-----  إخوان
وحتى الدكتور كرم سرجيوس الشهيد-------   إخوان 
وطبعا النائب   محمد أبو حامد -----إخوان
ده المرشد حاطط وراه  خلفية  من   صور  لشهداء معارضيين على انهم اخوان.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

> أبو إسماعيل  وأم أسماعيل  وكل الاسماعيلية  ولاد أبو إسماعيل يعتصمون  حول مدينة الانتاج الاعلامى يريدون تطهير   الاعلام (..)  !!!  -على حد تعبيرهم



*  يريدونها قنوات طاهرة  ...  زى الحافظ والناس   ....كدة.
*يريدونها تسبح بحمد النظام وتغطرش على الحقائق   وتتجاهل الحقائق وتصنف الناس الى اقليات تتغاضي عنهم والى أتباع ومريدين تهلل لهم  كما يفعل التلفزيون المصرى.
*يريدونها قنوات   لا يتم تمويلها من الخارج : لا  قطر   ولا السعودية ولا سلفيو  الكويت وإخوانها وإسلامييها .....  مصدقكم يا أشراف  أحلى م الشرف مافيش:12F616~137:
*رأئيي أنه لضمات [تطهير الاعلام ]  لابد  للرئيس المؤمن  يرؤح يصلي الجمعة فى مدينة الاعلام ويعيين من أهل الثقة  زى وزير الدفاع  وزى وزير الداخلية والنائب العام.:12F616~137:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> مادة فى الدستور المصرى :
> 
> 
> أنا أرى  أن الاسماء المناسبة
> ...



طب انا شايفه انه حسنين و ابو سريع و عويس و عتريس و محمدين و النص و عزوز اسماء مناسبه 

فيها حاجة دي؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> باختصار الانبا صاوى ..بيقلوكو   بوسو إيديكو   [  شعر  ودقن ]وش وظهر إن  إرادة الله إختارت لكم بابا   مسيحى ..



*الحمد لله انه مكنش بابا اخوان و انه الكنيسه ما اتأخونتش بالمرة هههه* ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *طب والمصحف ما أنا رادد*​



*وشه شبه البلاعة تمام سبحان الله*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* إمنعوا الضحك ...  قلت إمنعوووووا الضحك  ​*أيها المواطنون المصريون 
إليكم ان تتفأءلوا  هذه الاخبار المفرحة  عن  [الحمار] .. عفوا
الحوار الوطنى 
وأولى مقومات  الحوار ماهية الشخصيات المشتركة فى الحمار أقصد الحوار



> قائمة بأسماء الـ ٤٠ شخصية اللى حضرت اجتماع مرسى
> 
> رؤساء الأحزاب:
> -----------
> ...


*قلت لكم  ألف مرة    :إمنعووووووا  الضحك *​:12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

......ياللبراءة

:t36::big68:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

منقول ....عن .......عن.......عن مجموعة الحملة الشعبية مسلمين ومسيحين  لتكون مصر دولة مدنية على الفايس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عم  بديع - المرشدالعام للاخوان -خرج فى مؤتمر صحفي عالمى حاشد فى مقره[ ] بالمقطم
ليقول
أوعوا  تفكروا  إن إحنا بنجرى وراالعنف و  بنستعمل  العنف 
بالعكس 
*أبسلموطللى* -*مع الاعتذار للمبي.*....[      absolutly ]
 العنف  هو اللى  بيجرى ورانا   و  بيستعملنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

>>> 





> صدر  إعلان دستورى جديد فى 8ديسمبر2012 م .
> يلغى الإعلان الدستورى  21نوفمبر2012 م .



لازلنا  فى  فاصل  إعلانى  إخوانى 
ومع سلسلة الاعلانات  لاندرى المسلسل إمتى 
وجود المادة الرابعة فى الاعلان وهى تكرار النص  الحرفي   لمصيبة  الاعلان الاول 
بتحصين قرارات وإعلانات الرئيس وإكسابها   صفة  إعلان دستورى   -محصن غير قابل للطعن 
هى هى -مصيبة الاعلان الاول 21 نوفمبر يعنى  أبوك عند اخوك 
هذا يؤكد أن  مرسي  إخوان وإخوانه 
أحد  أمرين 
+إما  إنه  حافظ  مش فاهم.
أو  + إنه مصمم  يجلط الشعب المصرى ويشله.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*عجبت لهؤلاء*​ عجبت لمن يجاهر بمعاداه  البرادعى  على أساس اعتبار كونه مسئؤلا  عن غزو العراق[ lملحوظة النقيض تماما هو الصحيح]
المهم:  يعادون البرادعى  ويتمسحون  فى سليم العوا 
معلومة :: سليم العوا  هو  واضع دستور  الترابي البشير فى* السودان *
*المسئؤل  الاساسي والرئيسي عن تقسيم السودان الى  شمال وجنوب وكردفان 
والى تفجير التحالف الرئيسي  بين البشير والترابي..
***   العوا  ده إن لم يعتزل العمل  ويتقاعد  :" *إعتقلوووووه يرحمكم الله*.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*شخصان إثنان حرمهما القدر  من الانخراط  فى  لجنة "الحمار الوطنى" لطبخ الاعلان الدستورى    فى 8  ديسمبر::*
*1- محمد عمارة  و   - 2-  زغلول النجار  *​:12F616~137:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 ديسمبر 2012)

خالد عبدالله  مذيع قناه الناس يتحدى باسم يوسف ان يسخر من البابا  

الرد :يا   وااااد   يا   مدمن


----------



## كليماندوس (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


>



كويس انه رجع فى كلامه
اظاهر ان اللى بيمليه الكلام قراه بالغلط فادرك مرسى هذا لكن بعد ما صدر القرار فعمل " التصويب " للقرار !!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> ميليشيات   أبو إسماعيل المسلحة تسطو على  مقر حزب وجريدة الوفد وتحرقها وسط إطلاق نار كثيف بالذخيرة الحية من السلاح الالى
> وتوجههم إلى مقر جريدة الوطن -مجدى الجلاد
> -وغزوة  كمان    لمقر حمدين صباحى
> لممارسة هوايتهم المفضلة  والقيام ب(غزوة  خيبر )الجديدة...
> ...



تعليقي:
من أفضل ما قرأءته من تعليقات
 بكل آسف  يبدو  أن الاسلام هو المشكلة  وليس   الاسلام هو الحل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل  يبرأء من العمل الوحشى  حرق مقار الصحف والاحزاب -  مش  تبعى ولا أعرفهم



يعنى   يا شيخ انتا وزبانيتك بلطجية   ودى عرفناها  
حرامية مواشي   واستودعنا  امرنا لله  
 انما  كدابون ومنافقون كمان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 ديسمبر 2012)

> البلطاجى   القطب الاخوانى  المعروووف   يتحدى  صباحى والبرادعى وموسي وسائر اقطاب جبهه الانقاذ الوطنى  ..  أن  يناظروه علناً   حول الدستور



غلط
أآهو   إنت كده   ...   فاسق 
المفروض تستدعيهم إلى * (المــبـــاهـــلة)​*
  عملها   الاسوة الحسنة  إستحضار   مضاديه [  غالباً غيابياً ] ..وإوساعهم  دعاءاً علانيةً وبصوت عالى -  بالدمار وتيتيم اطفالهم وترميل نسائهم وخرب بيوتهم إلى   إلخ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 ديسمبر 2012)

> النائب العام   طلعت على الله   يتراجع فى  إستقالته



س   :    إيه يا بلعط   هو  كلام  عيال ؟.
ج :    أسؤأء   ده  كلام    "إخوان"..


                                           --->     :554cc::554cc:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 ديسمبر 2012)

> *النائب العام ينقل خاطر  تعسفياً إلى بنى سويف ثم يعدل عن ذلك خلال ايام  و& النائب  العام يتراجع فى استقالته بعد أقل من  ايام من تقديمها *


​
:sha:

عادى  ...عادى  

كام مرة  عملها ابو الامراس  قبل كده..
 ولكم فى  الريس  اسوة حسنة 






:big61::smil4:


----------



## كليماندوس (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> تعليقي:
> من أفضل ما قرأءته من تعليقات
> بكل آسف  يبدو  أن الاسلام هو المشكلة  وليس   الاسلام هو الحل


:yahoo:  :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
:big29:​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 ديسمبر 2012)

:12F616~137:  استقاله نائب رئيس الجمهورية 

الشعب المصرى : 
 هه جواب نهائي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!       :12F616~137::010105~332::010105~332:


----------



## Twin (22 ديسمبر 2012)

> البلتاجي ... كل من يهيج الرأي العام علي الأخوان المسلمين هم الفلول والمأجورين


 
*أقولك ... لامؤخذة أنا من الناس دية *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 ديسمبر 2012)

> * صحفي بجريدة اليوم السابع   يرصد  قيام  منتسبي   التيارات الإسلامية  بتوزيع أقراص  فياجرا ومنشطات جنسية فى بعض لجان الدلتا & -تقدم محمود فهمى أبو داغر أحد مراقبى المجتمع المدنى بالبحيرة، بشكوى لغرفة عمليات المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، يشتكى فيها من قيام محسوبين على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتوزيع أقراص فياجرا على الناخبين أمام اللجنة الفرعية رقم 4 ومقرها مدرسة أدفينا الاعدادية بالبحيرة من أجل التصويت بنعم ....  ...*​



الرد : ممكن الواحد يرجع فى  إستفتائه ؟؟؟  أكنى  (إخوانى)- أصل  أنا  قلت  لا ..
لكن جد فى الامور أمور ..(..)  !!
أنا مستعد أغنى للدستور .... أغنية: إخترناه وبايعناه,,,
:t11:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 ديسمبر 2012)

> الاعلامى  اللامع  معتز  الدمرداش    يبدى  تبرمه  من تكليفه  بنفي إستقالة فاروق العقدة....   ثم تكليفه بإذاعة    نبأء الاستعداد لتعيين  رامز ..خلال  15دقيقة فقط
> ويطلب من مؤسسة الرئاسة أن تثبت وتستقر على رأى  قبل  تكليف الاعلام بإذاعة الخبر   ..



إيه يامعتز .... طول   باللك  على  الاخوان   المهم ميرجعوشي فى قراراتهم تانى 
قلت لك  اساءلهم زى جورج قرداحى ...: * جواب نهائي؟؟!!!​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> 25ديسمبر 2012 الافراج عن  صفوت الشريف  (وهو من هو)  بكفالة  50الف جنيه


الله أكبر
الله أكبر
يحيا العك . يحيا العك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> فتيات وسيدات  يقصصن شعور  رؤسهن علنا فى   ميدان التحرير إحتجاجاً على الدستور المطبوخ الجديد دستور الظلم والدم



الرد 

مع إحترآمى لإعترآضهم وتفكيرهم

بس بآلطريقة دى آلبلد كلهآ هتبقى ظلبطة    :big68::big68::big68:

منقووول من secret flower منتديات الكنيسة الإلكترونية للناطقين بالعربية 
[/URL]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

منقول   من موقع الاستاذ  ابراهيم عيسي على تويتر   





> *بمناسبة عيد الكريسماس المجيد ورأس السنة الميلادية نتوجه   بالتهنئة القلبية الى الاستاذ  محمد الصاوى  النائب عن الكنيسة فى التأسيسية ونتمنى   قداسته عيداً سعيداً​*


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*عصر النهقة بينادي :yahoo:*


> * قيادي اخواني ...
> 
> السجن من سنه الي ثلاثه سنوات لكل من يسب الرئيس والجماعه علي صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي وسننفذ القانون حتي لو علي ١٢ مليون مواطن*




*يا خروووووووووووووف ... لامؤخذة ... حمرا :t33:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> *السجن من سنه الي ثلاثه سنوات لكل من يسب الرئيس والجماعه علي صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي وسننفذ القانون حتي لو علي ١٢ مليون مواطن
> تصريح من قيادئ إخوانى*




* يا فرحه امك بيك *
*ده كده السجون مش هتكفي وكل ظابط هياخدله كام مسجون معاه البيت *
*انا هبطل ادخل فيس طالما كل السجون هتبقي جرائم فيس بوك *
*وهتكل علي الله واشتغل حرامي *

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> *أصدر الرئيس محمد مرسي قرارًا بقانون إنشاء مشروع مصر القومي للنهضة  العلمية (مدينة زويل للعلوم والتكنولوجيا). وأصدر رئيس الجمهورية في ساعة  متأخرة من مساء الإثنين أيضًا قرارًا جمهوريًا رقم «434» لسنة 2012، بفض  دور الانعقاد الـ32 لمجلس الشورى،*​



*

*


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه يا عياد 

بتجيب الافكار ده منين 

فنان تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> *عبدالله بدر على قناة الحافظ: النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان بيلعن وكان بيسب.. ارفعوا قضية بقه على النبي! *


*

يااااااااااااااااااااا راجل ؟
خليتني غلط وقولتلك يا راجل 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

> الرئاسة: كلمة مرسي اليوم في السادسة مساء
> أكدت الصفحة الرسمية للرئاسة المصرية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" أن كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسي اليوم ستكون في السادسة مساء.
> 
> وكتب "أدمن" الصفحة: "يتوجه السيد الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي بكلمة إلى    الأمة، وذلك في تمام السادسة مساء اليوم، بمناسبة إنفاذ الدستور المصري".



اذا علينا ان ناتى بمترجمين ومثقفين لكى يفهموا لنا ما لن يفهموة 
وعلية العوض ومنة العوض فى اللى يسمعة


----------



## بايبل333 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

> *السجن من سنه الي ثلاثه سنوات لكل من يسب الرئيس والجماعه علي صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي وسننفذ القانون حتي لو علي ١٢ مليون مواطن
> تصريح من قيادئ إخوانى*



طظ مليون مرة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 ديسمبر 2012)

> طظ مليون مر



قصدك  طز    12مليار مرة  فى هكذا   تنظيم  عصابي :  لا هو دينى ولا  هو سياسي ..


----------



## بايبل333 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

> قالت وكالة رويترز للأنباء، الأربعاء، إن الجنيه المصري يشهد  حالة تراجع مع انتشار مخاوف داخل الأوساط المالية المصرية من اتجاه الحكومة  إلى خفض قيمته.




مش هيقبى جنية هيقبى نهضتيكوووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## بايبل333 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

> "مجلس القضاء الأعلى" يطالب النائب العام بترك منصبه والعودة للقضاء



معلش يا جماعة اصل النائب العام عندة استقالة تروح واستقالة تيجى.


----------



## بايبل333 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

> ودَّع المصلون فى مسجد الحمد  بالتجمع الخامس الرئيس محمد مرسى عقب أدائه صلاة الجمعة، الجمعه، بهتافات  «يسقط الدستور» و«باطل»، ما دفعه للخروج مسرعاً ولحق به بعض أفراد الحراسة  حفاة، فيما اعتبر خطيب المسجد منح ألقاب مثل «سمو وفخامة» للرؤساء أمراً  جيداً ولا يناقض الإسلام فى شىء، ووصف من عارضوه فى ذلك بـ«ليسوا من  الإسلام فى شىء




أحية يا ابو سوسو 
احية يا ابوسوسو 

...........................................
يا جماعة الرئيس طلع بلم الجزم ويشوف فى حرامية ولالا​


----------



## Twin (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> *الأهرام ويكلى
> محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين | أعارض دخول الأقباط إلى الجيش لأنه سيكون مشكوكاً فى ولائهم و بدلاً من ذلك يجب أن نلزمهم بدفع الجزية !*




*أيه ده يا أبن الومان ... الأقباط يتشك في ولائهم وأنتمائهم يا أبن الـــ ....*
*وجزية أيه يا أبن الـــ .... هندفع جزية في بلادنا*

*اه يا بلد ... وعجبي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أيه ده يا أبن الومان ... الأقباط يتشك في ولائهم وأنتمائهم يا أبن الـــ ....*
> *وجزية أيه يا أبن الـــ .... هندفع جزية في بلادنا*
> 
> *اه يا بلد ... وعجبي*



*حقه يشك فى ولائنا مش احنا اللى رفعنا علم السعودية فى المظاهرات ؟؟ عجيب امرك يا امير :smile01*


----------



## Twin (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> *على CNN الرئيس الباكستاني بيطمن شعبه ان حزبه مش هايسمح بتكرار النموذج المصري في الديمقراطية الحالية وهايطبق نطام التوافق الوطني *




*وبقي بيضرب بينا المثل ..... تكبيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر *


----------



## Twin (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> *«عبدالمقصود» يستبق مظاهرات 25 يناير بإلغاء برامج «توك شو» من التليفزيون «الرسمى»*




*طب والمصحف ما أنا رادد*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> > *حقه يشك فى ولائنا مش احنا اللى رفعنا علم السعودية فى المظاهرات *
> 
> 
> 
> مش المقصود الإنتماء للدولة المنتمى إليها العلم بل بما يحتويه العلم بين دفتيه من كلمة التوحيد


----------



## Twin (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> sha2awet 2alam قال:
> 
> 
> > مش المقصود الإنتماء للدولة المنتمى إليها العلم بل بما يحتويه العلم بين دفتيه من كلمة التوحيد
> ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مش المقصود الإنتماء للدولة المنتمى إليها العلم بل بما يحتويه العلم بين دفتيه من كلمة التوحيد


*
عذر اقبح من ذنب :smile02*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> * محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين | أعارض دخول الأقباط إلى  الجيش لأنه سيكون مشكوكاً فى ولائهم و بدلاً من ذلك يجب أن نلزمهم بدفع  الجزية !*



*صح كلامك فاكر لم احنا كنا فى الجيش وقتلنا الرئيس محمد انور السادات .؟

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مارس 2013)

> الجماعات الاسلامية يعلنون انهم  سيقومون بدور الشرطة فى أسيوط وأن معقلهم العتيق جامع  ابوبكر الصديق الجمعية الشرعية سيقوم بمقام  مديرية أمن أسيوط


 الرد 
أعطوا   القط مفتاح الكرار 
طب والنابي ياخويا متنساش  تكثف الحراسات الامنية على الكنائس ومحلات الدهب  بتاعت (إخواتكم الاحباء)  الاقباط


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مارس 2013)

> ضبطت شرطة الجمارك بميناء السخنة نحو 20 الف "بدلة" شرطة داخل احدى حاويات المواد الغذائية المستوردة لمحلات زاد الاستهلاكية والتى يملكها نائب مرشد الاخوان المسلمين خيرت الشاطر.
> 
> وقال احد المسئولين عن الاستخلاص الجمركي للشحنة انه لا يعلم كل محتويات الشحنة، لكن رئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة" زاد" وهو شقيق نائب المرشد واسمه "بهاء الشاطر" هو من قام باتمام التعاقد مع شركته لاتمام خروج الشحنة من الميناء.
> 
> كانت مباحث الجمارك قد طالبت بتفتيش الحاويات القادمة من دولة "قطر" لصالح سلسلة محلات "زاد" عبر شركة "ايجيبت اكسبريس"للاستخلاص الجمركي وبتفتيش احد الحاويات عثر داخلها على 8 صناديق مجهولة المعلومات وبفتحها وجد داخلها اطقم الشرطة وعدد كبير من "الرتب" جاهزة للاستخدام. تم التحفظ على الحاويات جميعهم وتولت النيابة التحقيق في الامر.


  أهو  أنتا  كدا  طمنتنى   ::


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مارس 2013)

> حركة  حماس الشقيقة [....] تحمل في قلوب اعضائها مشاعر نبيلة و  أصييلة  مخلصة -وعرفان بالجميل -  تجاه الجيش المصرى الوطنى  الوفي      وتريد ردها
> * الموضوع الاصلي للخبر من هنا *



 >  أصلاء  والآهى (..) وقلبهم فيه الخير(..)
 ونــــــــعّـــــــــــم   الجيرة 
  من شابه صلعمه فما ظلم .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مارس 2013)

> وثيق  : إيران تعرض تصدير غازات كيماوية سامة لابو الامراس    ليواجه  بها   معارضيه    * الخبر ألآصلى من هنا  *



> تعليقي  :  كام  مرة  أقوول  للكم   إعطوا  مورسي  فرصة (...).


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مارس 2013)

> أزمة   فى حصص تدريس حصص ودروس الدين المسيحى فى مدارس أسيوط   المصدر من هنا


تعليقي :
بسيطة 
تاهت ولقيناها  خللو الجماعة الاظلامية   والجمعية الشرعية في أسيوط تتولى الموضوع ده كمان  

وعجبي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مارس 2013)

> عدد  من ضباط  وأفراد الشرطة  لهم الان  24  شهراً   بالتمام والكمال     فى حالة   من الاعتصام والاضراب عن الطعام ورفع القضايا   رغبةً منهم  فى السماح لهم بإطلاق لحاهم



تعليقي : 
1- كان نفسي يكون لهم  رؤية  لتطوير أداء جهاز الشرطة بأفرعه المختلفة .
2- كان نفسي يكون لهم أبحاث  فى  وقاية جهاز الشرطة  من التسيس  و  توظيف الانظمة السياسية الايدلوجية  فى وضعه حائط  صد   ضد الثوار الوطنيين .
3- كان  نفسي يكون لهم أبحاث ودراسات فى منع الاختراق الايدولوجى والسياسي لجهاز الشرطة الوطنى وتحصينه ضد الاختراقات والتأثيرات الاقليمية المحيطة فى الداخل والخارج.
4- كان نفسي  يكون لهم أبحاث ودراسات فى تطوير  الاداء الفنى فى مجال العمل الجنائي والحقوقي  لجهاز الشرطة -لمنع طمس الادلة فى الجرائم ذات البعد الطائفي والعرقي والسياسي والاجتماعى ..
5- كان نفسي يكون لهم ابحاث ودراسات فى تطوير  اداء الشرطة وتحليل جريمة ملتبسة  زى جريمة  استاد   بورسعيد فى مباراةالنادى المصرى والنادى الاهلى .ومنع تكرارها مستقبلا.
6-  حوسبة العمل الشرطى وادخال أحدث صيحات التقنية الرقمية .. فى أدق تفاصيل العمل الفردى والجماعى الشرطى ...

>  أمور كثيرة   كانت تحتاج لمجهودهم الذهنى والفكرى وتحتاج الى وقتهم وعزمهم  ...
لكنهم  اضاعوا كل هذا الوقت 
وكل هذا الجهد 
طلبا  لللحية * اللحية  اللحية*  فهل هذا هو ماطلبه الله منهم 
>* أمة تعيش وعاشت تنظر  للماضى والوراء علها تسترجع ما تتوهمه فيه فأضاعت حاضرها الماثل بين يديها  ومستقبلها الذى أمامها..ومازالت*
.. انه إله تافه ذاك الذى نسي البنود الست  التى ذكرتها باعلى وركز فى  فقط فى* اللحية *ولا شئ غير اللحية .-وحاشا للاله الحقيقي القدوس ان يكون هكذا ..


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

الناس عنا علقت على Versus not against وﻻ ﻷ؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مارس 2013)

> مختل    عقليا وسقيم نفسيا وحائر جنسيا
> وهذا هو السر  :
> مامته كانت  ب....   خمس  مشبعات  من ...###  أبوه    وبتقولله بأقيس السكر يا حبيبي     المصدر:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G0oHJ7VxRLg



إممممممممم  :    فانتا    تفاح  
شـــــــــــــــــــــربات يا إخواتى

عسل نحل   أحلى  من  بول البعير!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2013)

> كلب الاجرام  [ الشاذأحمدعبالله الشهير بأبو إظلام] :   القدح من  بولى أنا    بمليون دولار


 
تعليقي :  عال عال عال ..  
تاهت ولقيناها .. 
أهو أقل شئ  تساهم  فى  التبرع لمديونية  شبه الدولة المفلسة اللى إسمها [مصر]

 أو 
يعنى  تساهم  فى   تجميع المعونة الامريكية لمصر التى  شفطها - الشيخ الملهم  محمدحسان   عليه السلام  -   وداس عليها  وخلع .

إنت تعمل قوارير  وتعبيها ببولك للاحباب والمريدين من مدمنى  شرب بول البعير 
وتعمل صفحة احتيالية على النت باسم  الاعجاز العلمى وتقول ان ناسا حللت بولك لقيته مزمزم زى زمزم   .. وان  بولك لما شرب له...
*عالجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه  (حرام عليكم).*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2013)

> السيد   الرئيس    ألقي كلمة الى شعب بورسغيد



تعليقي :
إللى فهمته كان مايلي :

أنا سعيد انى بأكلم أهلى شعب بور سعيد فانا سعيد وانتم بورسعيد
انتم كسيبة وانا سعيد  وانتم سعيد وانا بور 
انا كسيبة وانتم بورسعيد السعيد
......  بس خلاص 
...زمن ال..م ه  هه ..خلاص 
....ماحدش فاهم حاجة :heat:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2013)

لم أصدق أذناى عندما سمعت كده  


> -البرادعى وصباحى عملاء وخونة
> -صفوت حجازى وعبود الزمر وعاصم عبدالماجد [ إيقونة الثورة]
> - فاطمة  ناعوت    إرهابية



  قائل  هذه   المعلومات اللوذعية  هو احد اقطاب الاسلام السياسي

يا جماعة    عالجووووووووووهم   -  دول عندهم   هيستريا مستعصية  ومانخوليا مركبة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2013)

> "الزراعة": قضينا على 70 سرباً من الجراد.. وأسراب جديدة تغزو خلال ساعات


+++++++++++++++++
تعانى بلدنا المباركة من هجمات رهيبة لاسراب الجراد  الشرس 
وأنا شخصياً  أرى  أن الحل الامثل فى مقاومة الجراد   أن نستغل الميول الدموية العنيفة لدى جميع تيارات الاسلام السياسي العسكرى المسلح بدلاً من توجيه طاقاتهم  نحو الاقباط 
تعالوا مثلا ننشر  لهم شائعة كالآتى -

1] - أن الجراد  هو من عمل بولس الرسول  او مجمع نيقية .
2]-  أن الجراد   ينوى تعمير أو ترميم كنيسة جديدة أو دير جديد  فى محافظات البحر الاحمر  او منطقة الاسماعلية >
3]-  ان الجراد قادم من طرف   البابا شنوده الثالث.
4]-  أن الجراد قادم من طرف الاب يوتا  أو القمص زكريا بطرس.
5]-  أن الجراد يستعمل فى توزيع الكتب التبشيرية  والصليب -عدوهم الالد.
6 ]-  أن الجراد  ينوى تنصير فتاه  وتهريبها عبر قبرس الى السويد.

 وصدقونى أنا لا أبغى إلا   صالح مصر العام .

هى نكتة بايخة ومؤلمة   لكن  (الله من وراء القصد).


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مارس 2013)

> ضبط   الاف  الامتار من الاقمشة التى تستخدم حصرياً لتصنيع  البدلات العسكرية الرسمية    لرجال  الامن الوطنى  والاستخبارات العسكرية  و  الحرس الجمهورى                         المصرى    يتم تهريباً عبر الانفاق    إلى  غزة



 الواحد  يا   أولاد عمى  خايف يصبح الصبح يلاقي نفسه حد  شايله  بيحاول  يهربه   فى الانفاق الى غزة..

-------
طب مش كفاية 5000   طن  سولار  سرقتموها من مصر   وعطشتوا السوق 
مش كفاية نهب    وشفط   يا  إخوان فرع غزة .؟؟؟؟!!

يا ترى  الاف الامتار من القماش المييرى  الكاكى والمموه  بتهربوها  الى غزة  ليه  .هل  لتعملوا   بها ستائر وملايات سرير ..
آه يا اخوان غزة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مارس 2013)

من   مصادر   مؤكدة و(من أهل الثقة)






يا  ترى  من زار الهند   هذه الايام 
بركاتك  يا   سي  شرارة  .....  يا  فتاك ......يا  باتع  ...  يا  شرس .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مارس 2013)

> إنفجار يهز  أحد أكبر فنادق العاصمة  نيو  دلهى  و5  قتلي  أثناء زيارة       سي   شرارة      المصدر    من   هنا    http://www.ch-news.com/site/topic.php?id=126434&lastupdate


 
تعليقي :
[    منورة    ومدورة ]  -   
مع الاعتذار  لحورية فى مسرحية الهمجى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مارس 2013)

> أدعياء الشرف  والوطنية  من  أخس وأنذل    غمة إبتليت بها البشرية   تقدم بلاغات كيدية فى ساويرس  للنائب الخاص  طلعت عل لله



تعليقي :
ده كلام ده يا عبد المُعـــــطى 
تعرض منصب محافظ القاهرة على  واحد عليه تهرب  من الضرائب  !!!
ياترى ماكنتش تعرف  يا إسطا
وألا  الموضوع فيه إنّ  ؟؟؟؟!!
بيتهيألى  الموضوع فيه إنّ  .. ولكنّ.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مارس 2013)

> الفذ  .    كلب    الاظلام    :   وإيه المشكلة  لما   تشترى قطر   مصر وأصولها  ومؤسساتها ؟؟؟



تعليقي :  المشكلة الوحيدة  ان قطر  قد لا تقنع بشراء   شخصية  وطنية عبقرية فذة   مثلك  يا   ذا  البول [ الإقتصادى   الثمين ]
روح شوف  كيف  عومل  الدوهول   ابو الامراس فى  المؤتمر الاخير فى الدوحة  يا عديم الكرامة يا عديم النخوة يا عديم الرجولة 
...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 مارس 2013)

> في  بنغازى  -:إغتصاب   جماعى  لناشطتين    باكستانيتين  تحملان الجنسية البريطانية  وامام والدهن - ثلاثتهم من المتعاطفين مع  غزة -
> [* إضغط   هنـــا *]


بنى  غازى  - جيش  محمد  - التى  حرقت الكنيسة  وحلق   أنطاعها  شارب القسيس  وعروه وطافوه به مقيداً معرى بالاكراه   .. تحت تهديد الاسلحة 
والذين عذبوا  الشباب المسيحين   وأكرههوهم تحت تهديد السلاح على التبول على الكتب والصور المسيحية والكتب المقدسة  و سب البابا شنودة وإتهامه بالكذب 

خير غمة إبتليت بها البشرية   يقدمون  دائــــمــــاً  خير ما يباهون به الامم  يوم القيامة 
    [خير أُمة أخرجت للناس] >>,
ونعم الامم.

وآخر دعوانا إن الحمد لله على نعمة [  الجاهلية المزعومة ] وكفي بها نعمة .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مارس 2013)

> بوادر  صفقة مع  آل  ساويرس    بتصالح   مع الضرائب   بدفع  6 مليارات جنية \\\     وعلى آثرها  ظهور بعض بوادر  قيام آل ساويرس   بتصفية نشاطات  لهم فى  مصر



كل ما  الاسطااااااذ   مورسي    يتزنق فى فلوس  ... ينخور فى  الدفاتر القديمة للاقباط ..
فهم  ..: نقلا عن عن عن عمرو بن العاص ..:   * البقرة  التى تدر حليباً دسماً   *
وسوف نشهد   من سياسات  الراديكال الفاشيست الاسلامويين  ما   يفعل   آدبياتهم   .. فى أن المواطنين الاصلين   [ aborigin] فى الشرق الاوسط منبعاً  ومنهلا  لحلول فشلهم السياسي الخارجى الداخى  - وإستدانتهم  وإفلاسهم  الاقتصادي..
--------
أما  الترحيل القسرى لرؤس الاموال  للعصامين والناجحين لامثال آل ساويرس  من الاقباط والارمن والموارنة والكلدان والاشورين من الشرق الاوسط  ...:  هو الوسيلة اليتيمة الواحدة الآحدة  التى يستعملونها ليخففوا حدة صراخ ضمائرهم الصارخة * فاشلين يا فاشلين يافاشلين *
*press here*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

> *نقلا عن وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط
> 
> تعيين " أبواسماعيل " مستشارا اعلاميا " لمرسي " !!
> *
> ​



* حد يندهلي حسين من عالقهوه *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أبريل 2013)

> العريان   ::"  شيخ الازهر  يتحمل  مسئؤلية   تسمم  طلبة  الازهر"


تعليقي :
من زمان كنت  أقول إن وظيفة  شيخ الازهر يظبط التقلية شوية 
ويسلق  بيض  ويوزع مثلثات جبنة نستو - ماحدش صدقنى !
إرحل . إرحل  وهات العريان بدالك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أبريل 2013)

> باكينام الشرقاوى ::"  بأقوم بإستحضار أساتذة   من الجامعة الامريكية لتعليم  الريس   مورسي إنزليييجى "


 بس مورسي   والامريكانى  ضونت ميكس  نوت  آجينيست
ربنا يستر على اساتذة الجامعة الامريكية   ما يرطنوشي  زقازيقي...
ويشوفوا  صباعين تلاتة بيلعبوا فى البلد.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*





أنقر للتوسيع...




هي الست الوالده عارفه انك اهبل كده 
ولا انت بتعمل ده من وراها ؟
*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أبريل 2013)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*



			بديع يستقبل وفدا صوماليا ويؤكد أهميه عقد مؤتمر إخوان الصومال بموعده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

* والله يا بدعدع يا خويا *
*مش عارف مصر من غيرك كانت هتعمل ايه 
*

*رئاسه وماسكها في الخفاء *
*قتل واهو نص الشباب بقوا اشلاء *
*غباوه وفي الاف وراك بيقولو ماااااااااااء
*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أبريل 2013)

> مظاهرات صاخبة    فى وزارة التموين     ازمات   فى الخبز   واسطوانة  الغاز   و  السولار وبالتالى الكهرباء


على مهلكم  -  الجماعة  بتعطش السؤق  
الجماعة بتستعد للرشاوى الانتخابية  -
عشان انتخابات مجلس الشعب
وإنكم  ل*على خلق (عديم)*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أبريل 2013)

> توجيه     تهم     تكدير  السلم العام   لالبرت شفيق  وجابر القرموطى



تكدير  السلم العام  -   !!!
حد   شاف   سلم عام 
ولا حتى سلم وتعبان يا اخواننا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 أبريل 2013)

> النيابة تفرج عن  مسئؤلو    المدينة الجامعية لطلاب الازهر ومفتشو التغذية  -والطبيب البيطرى اللى بيفحص    اللحوم     افراج بدون كفالة  \\\\    فى حين   ان الافراج عن باسم يوسف *تم بكفالة 15الف جنية*


أصل  ابو الامراس بيحب الصحفين   وبيضمن   حرية الرأى والتعبير ..
يعنى  جريمة التسمم  \ ولا   سخرية باسم يوسف   * ؟؟؟!!!*
الاحوال مقلوبة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 أبريل 2013)

> تسمم      561     طالب    بالمدينة الجامعية بالازهر



يا بيه الطباخيين  كانوا بيتكلموا  مع بعض [    مسيحى]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 أبريل 2013)

بعد  رفض الانتربول  أن يشارك  فى اللعبة الرخيصة 


> إستدعاء    القائم بالاعمال الاماراتى     من قبل الخارجية المصرية  لتسليم المطلوب الاول  - أحمد شفيق
> 
> والضغط بشأن إطلاق أفراد عصابات إخوانية كانت تخطط لقلب نظام الحكم فى دولة الامارات


الغشيم المتعافي  : الجعر     أبوالامراس 
 يخطط للاتى 
تجفيف   وإبادة  منابع الثورة   ....    للـــــــــــتيار   العلمانى الوطنى  -فبالنسبة  للجعر ابو الامراس 
يعتقد ان    الفريق شفيق  هو  مصدر حماس  \ الشباب العلمانى الوطنى التقدمى .
تركيز  دار إرشاد  الان على تصفية شفيق  جسديا وسياسيا  
وتلويثه فى نظر الوطنيين   
2- لازال  الجعر      لا يحرك ساكناً  إلا إذا  كان المصرى فى الخارج من اهله وعشيرته
أين كرامة وحقوق المصريين فى ليبيا  يا مورسي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 أبريل 2013)

> الاستاذ الدكتور     مجدى  يعقوب  يفتتح   فى اسوان توسعات  جديدة  ومؤسسات علاجية للمرضي مجانا وتعليمية  للاطباء والجراحين    -  ويجرى  مئات العمليات الجراحية  المجانية  بحضور نجوم   الفن والعلم  والسياسة والمجتمع



أهو  :"احد الاقباط  ناجح "
لابد من تدميره كساويروس 
اوسعوه ازدراءاً   وسبابًا  وتخويناً
لا تتركوه ينجح ولا تتركوه  يخدم الانسانية مجانا 
كونوا بحق كما كنتم دائما  أنذل وأخس غمة أخرجت للناس
*وأنك  لعلي خلق (عديم)
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

> شيخ الازهر أحمد الطيب يقيل مدير المدن الجامعية.



*احسن 
ده حته نفسه في الطبيخ كان وحش *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أبريل 2013)

سبحان  الذى  سخر لنا  هذا وماكنا له مقرننيين  وانا  لربنا  لمنقلبون 
العرب يتقدمون كثيرا  فى العمر فقط لاغير
منقووول


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أبريل 2013)

> أزمة    جامعة الازهر



أجمل شئ فى هذه الازمة  انها اظهرت  تضامن ملايين المسيحين والليبرالين والاحزاب المدنية والائتلافات الثورية 
وراء شيخ الازهر  الامام احمد الطيب
الشيخ  صار  مدعوماً من اليسار المصرى   عن بكرة أبيه  والاقباط والاحزاب الثورية 
يعنى شيخ الازهر له الان من  قاعدة شعبية   ودعم مدنى ما يتفوق على  أبو الامراس شخصياً.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أبريل 2013)

> مجموعة مسلحة  إنفصالية   من دارفور   تعترض قطارين  سودانيين بعملية مسلحة أتلفت   الجرارين   وأدت إلى خسائر مادية      * المصدر من هنا *





> كمان إنفجار لغم فى منطقة (الطيارة ) الحدودية بين كردفان وحدود دولة الجنوب ونقل 3 أشخاص الى العناية الفائقة فى حالة خطرة-نفس الجريدة يوم الجمعة5-4-2013


الحمد لله يا إسطااااااذ مورسي أنا كنت خايف على* [ الشعاع ]*
 أنا قلت  أديلك   فترة  -   إستراحة يا حج شرارة.
شغلتنى   على كفاءة الشعاع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أبريل 2013)

> أبو  بركة :  من *حق المسيحى* أن يستعمل  شعار   ’ الاسلام هو الحل’


هايل  :* نضيفها إلى  قانون الايمان ؟؟!!!*
إيه  الانصاف والعدل ده  كله  يا مفتح .
--------------------------------------------------------
بس أنا عايز أقول إلى أبو بركة :
* إن مات القرد  القرداتى يشتغل إيه؟؟*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أبريل 2013)

> الرئيس المصرى يناشد    رجال الاعمال المصريين بتوجيه استثماراتهم الى السودان


إيه ده ؟؟!!! بدلا  من غزة؟!!
والا  غزة  والخرطوم؟!!؟
وهل هذا الكلام يتضمن*  ساويروس؟*؟!!  أم ستكتفى بامثال هشام طلعت مصطفى ..والشاطر؟!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

> فتنة  دموية طاحنة  فى منطقة الخصوص    بشرق القاهرة    مئات  المتزمتين المتعصبين المسلمين مصممين على     إقتحام الكنيسة . وإطلاق نار من أسلحة آلية
> الشهداء   المدنيين  الغافلين جميعهم  عزل  وإليكم اليقين        :
> أربعة شهداء مؤكدين حتى الآن فى غزوة المتطرفين على اقباط وكنائس الخصوص من واقع سجلات مستشفى المطرية وهم:
> 
> ...


*تعليقي :
*على خلفية   هذه الاحداث 
وعلى خلفية التصريح الكوميدى   لابو بركة 
 أصبحت   مصمماً  أن يستعمل الاقباط فى الانتخابات القادمة شعار 
*الاســــــــــــــــــــــــلام هـــــــــــــــــــو الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــب ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

> مورسي يتبرع  بمثلث حلايب والشلاتين  قربان صداقة لشبه دوله السودان الشمالى - ورجل    فليسطينى  اسمه العظم يعتبر ان سيناء فليسطينية


قلت لكم  تعليقي هو  :
*"  الاســـــــــــــــــــــلام  هــــــــــــــو الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــب   "
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

> > ( شيخ ) داعية  قيادة المرأءة للسيارة وحدها ستفتح على السعودية ابواب الشيطان


يا  شيخنا ....  لو اللى انا فهمته صحيح  
رجالكم ليسوا برجال
ونسائكم لسن بآدميات
وعيالكو ليسوا بأحرار
وأموالكم ليست بحلال 
ودينكم أفشل من أن يكون دين 
ومبادئكم ليست بمبادئ.
(يتبع)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

*مجزرة غادرة جديدة ونفس السيناريو*




> *  فى صميم الموضوع     ​*





> > ,وأيضاً من هنا



>يا  خير غمة إبتليت بها الناس كم  أنتم  سريعو النسيان:   
* قولوا لسعد بن خيرت الشاطر*
*" هذه هى النهاية "*​نفس سيناريو نظام مبارك يا إخوان 
قل له يا سعد *نحن* من جهتنا* فاكرين تماماً* المهم أن شلة الانس اللى فى المقطم يكونوا فاكرين .
*" ولسوف يعلم الذين ظلموا أى منقلبٍ ينقلبون" *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

الاقباط أقلية فى  مصر ..
أقلية فى مناصب القوات المسلحة والوزارات ومناصب الولاية العامة 
لكنهم أغلبية فى الظلم  والافتراء والعدوان 
أغلبية المطحونين 
*قدر الاقباط أن يكونوا   سبب سقوط الانظمة الفاشية الفاشلة 

 قدرٍ محتومٌ عليهم أن يدفعوا ثمن سقوط الطغاه الغاشمين الفاسدين *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

*والناس فيما يعشقون  مذاهب
إستغاثة إلى الانسانية  
أيها العالم نحن نعيش مع  قبائل  بلاد نمنم البربرية  لها  هوايات سادية دموية الحرق والتخريب والنهب والسلب والتدمير بمعنى وبلا معنى بداعى وبغير داعى  
ويكون جماعياً غالباً ..
و لا وجود لا لدولة ولا لقانون ولا لمؤسسات  ..  أغيثونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا    بدلاً من التباكى  على ما فى سوريا  فمافى مصر  أسؤأوأضل سبيلاً
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

+بصمات  * النصر المبين والفتح* الذى أحرزه الاشاوس والبواسل والمغاوير من داخل * حضانة المحبة بالخصوص .*
وسؤآلى إلى كــــل من إنتمى إلى هذه العقيده السادية المهووسة    كيف تتحمل إنتمائك إلى هذه العقيدة الاجرامية  اللاأنسانية الجبانة .. كيف تقبل على إنسانيتك ورجولتك  ذلك.؟؟؟!!
يا ترى  ماذا  كان سيكون الحال والمآآل    لو لم يوصك  نبيك بالاقباط خيراً -وهذا خارج مجال تصديقنا طبعاً لانه عين الضحك على الدقون .
لكن لماذا التواطئؤ دائما لصالح الجانى الغادر مادام  ينتمى  الى عصابات نمنم ؟؟؟؟!!!! وإلى متى!!!؟!؟!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

من أروع ما قرأت





> بتوع الخصوص كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع رفح
> وبتوع رفح كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع دهشور
> وبتوع دهشور كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع امبابه
> والخ .......................
> اقف اتفرج انت كمان واستنا دورك منك ليه !







ميول   سادية \ هيستيريا تهريب السلاح والاتجار فيه وحيازته بتؤاطئؤ آمنى لدواع طائفية رخيصة
خير غمة أخرجت للبشرية.
إحترس من شعب نمنم .
أعداء الحضارة والانسانية والنجاح والنور.
أعداء أنفسهم 
لاإستئساد لديهم ألا على ألآمنين الغافلين المدنيين العزل ..
لازم  نتحد  ... لحماية الانسانية والحضارة من حثالة الشعوب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

> فى إجتماع   العبطاء   مورسي والبشير   تهبيلات    وهذيان    حول   مثلث حلايب والشلاتين  المصرى الخالص


قبل أن ينتهى مفعول  القات والافيون والبانجو  المضروب فى إجتماع  القردين مورسي والبشير
نخبرهم أن [ إن مثلث حلايب وشلاتين هو أرض مصرية منذ آلاف السنين، وبها العديد من الآثار المصرية القديمة وقد أقرت ذلك اتفاقية الحكم الثنائى بين مصر وبريطانيا الموقعة عام 1899 والتى حددت خط عرض 22 شمالا كحد فاصل بين مصر والسودان، وبقيت هذه الاتفاقية دون تعديل حتى استقلال السودان عام 1956.]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

[   اتهام 4اقباط  بالتحريض على - والشروع  فى  وعقد النية  على ......        QUOTE]  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3407486&postcount=5772      [/QUOTE]

*[الاتهام بالتحريض   على ....] *
لم  يتم توجيهه   إطلاقاً  طوال 60  سنة    من   * خطف القواصر المسيحيات والتغرير  بهن*...
 إشهدوا  على :  "الكيل بمكيالين والمطاطية فى تطويع القوانين وتأؤيلها وإستنساخ  نصوص عن نصوص  وإختلاق نصوص من نصوص"


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

هؤلاء   ليسوا على أى علاقة جسدية بالشخص صاحب المشكلة ..: ولا علاقة لهم بأى مشكلة إلا  الهوية الدينية العنصرية فقط لاغير -وليسوا معتدين على أحد .
 مدنين آمنين  غافلين غير مسلحيين .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

> * خير غمة   أخرجت للناس :  قبائل نمنم : تتار الحضارات الدون بشرية :  يعتدون بالاحجار والمولوتوف  على  مشييعى  جناز  شهداء الخصوص الابرار​*


سبحان الله
*وإنكم  لعلى  خلقٍ   عديم​*وإنما بـعـُثَّ....*.ليتمم  مكاره الاخلاق​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

> ممدوح إسماعبل :  محامى الجماعات الاجرامية .... على العقلاء فى الكنيسة  أن يجعلوا  صبيانهم  أن يكفوا   عن إستفزاز  المسلمين


من تقصدهم (بإنهم مسلمين)  إذا صح هذا الاعتبار 
هم فى حالة استفزاز   طبيعي مستمر. لاسباب  عصابية ..طائفية 
 ولفزعة قبلية   .ه


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أبريل 2013)

> من تقصدهم (بإنهم مسلمين)  إذا صح هذا الاعتبار


يقصد المسلمين الذى الاسلام هو عندهم هو الحل لكل منحل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

زميلي المسلم  المحترم,
هل أنتا متاكد فعلاً أن  من تسميه   [ رسول الله   ]   أوصاكم  بقبط مصر خيراً.
*أمال لو مكنش وصاكم كنتم عملتوا إيه *​آه . نسيت السيد مدير المباحث كان عايزنا نلم الدور   عشان* [التهدئة]* 
التهدئة* للحفاظ على البلد*[* بعد* مقتل 8 أقباط  ]
دائما  وأبداً  ضغوط *وزارة داخلية  ( أمة   وحرض )* *للتهدئة* * تأتى  بعد*  وليس قبل  وتأتى على المجنى عليه المظلوم لا على الباغى الجانى الظالم 
*سيادة مساعد الوزير  هى مش ممكن تيجى التهدئة  بدرى  شويه قبيل   ذبح الابرياء  العزل المستضعفين فى الارض ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أبريل 2013)

اضحك  حتى  تتفطر  أجنابك -على غباء مستعصي على العلاج عند  رواد  التحريض  والتصعيد والتلفيق
اراد التيار  الاجرامى الاظلامى  المنحط ان يلفق للدكتور البرادعى غريمه اللدود تهمة العمالة للموساد الاسرائيلي
وأرادوا تلفيق  مستند لتسريبه ع الانترنت 
فجأء آيه فى الشهادة على التغفيل وعمى البصيرة 
فكتبوه بالعربية  وصدروا الصفحة ب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والحمدلله إن لم يستكملوا تعاويذهم وطلاسمهم من أول الحبيب المصطفي وصولا إلى صاد  وألف لام ميم  ونون  وقاف وإلى آخر المهازل 
فتأمل وتبسم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2013)

بيقولك :  ممنوع مطلقاً أن يخرج من قطر أكثر من  105 مواطن على طايرة واحدة  ...فى يوم  واحد  ...
عارف ليه....؟؟!!!
ج  البغل  بيشعر بالوحشة والوحدة:a63:
=====================================================
بيقولك   واحد بحرينى  .إشتكى واحد قطرى  فى الكراكون  تعرف ليه؟؟!!!
ج: أصلوا كان معللّي  الأى فوون   إمبارح بالليل ... :new6:
==================================================
بيقولك  صحفي قطرى قال عن المصريين لم يصنعوا شئ الا أقراص الطعمية 
ج:  طب إحياة شرف مامتك يا شئ..اقصد يا شيخ 
القطريين  عملوا بأنفسهم  إيه  خلال ال 500سنة إللى فاتو - غير أقراص  ال... كاكاه 
:a63::a63:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*حمله احنا شباب الخرفان , اعلفنا صح !*​


> ​


*تقاطعو مين يلي تتقطع مصارينكم 

ده نص اللي بيشتغل في المصانع دي منكم يا بهايم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

​


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...




* عجبني ادائك *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2013)

> كاس العالم   القادم  فى   قطر


قام صاحب العظمة والجلالة سمو جلالة مولاهم .. ملك البحرين  المعظم.
بتوجيه تهديد رسمى إلى *[البغل ]  بتاع الجاز*
ترا       لو   الكــــــــــــورة جات فى الآوت   وجات عندنا فى [الديرة]  (بلدنا )  !!! سآمزقها بالشفرات و
أدج عل المخفر.


----------



## amira2 (11 أبريل 2013)

ترددت أنباء عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك وتويتر"، عن تعرض  الفريق شفيق اليوم لحادث مرورى، أثناء خروجه من دوار اللولو بالإمارات، منذ  قليل، إثر تصادم سيارته بسيارة سائق هندى.

الف سلامة عليك وخلي بالك من نفسك لان فيه ناس تبع الاخوان موجودين بالامارات .. ممكن يكون الحادث متعمد ومدبر من الاخوان


----------



## amira2 (11 أبريل 2013)

*على فكرة .. خبر الحادث اللي حل لشفيق طلع اشاعة 
وكيل حزب الحركة الوطنية اتصل بالفريق وابدى اندهاشه لهذه الاشاعة*

*--------------
مصر في زمن الاخوان اصبحت بلد اشاعات
واكيد مصدر الاشاعة اخواني 

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2013)

> الرئيس  مورسي   يفتح   حواراً   عبر التويتر مع المواطنين من الساعة ال9 ونصف مساء الامس  إلى الساعة 9 ونصف وخمسة من مسأء نفس اليوم ..


>  لقد وجههت للرئيس مايلي :
*     الدين  والسياسة  ضونت ميكس 
والدين فيرص نوت أجينيست السياسة   
والمفروض ان الضرانك اللى زى سياتتك  لا يقوم بالضرايف    *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2013)

> دينهم   و  ديدندهم    المزايدت   والتحريض      ...:
> أمة     نمنم   ( أمة )   على بابا       يتظاهرون     من مسجد الفتح فى القاهرة   ويقولون  للرئيس الدهل  مورسي    إعتبرنا  كاتدرائية     * من هنا*


>>:
--------------------------------------------
+ عجبت جدا جدا  لقوم  تهلكهم   حماقتهم .. وغبائهم  وحسدهم  ..وجـــــــــروحــــــهم  الناركسية   مـــــــآزؤومون * أمــــة  وحـــــّرض.​*+ أيها العميان والجهال .. أيها الحيات أولاد الافعى الكبري ......  هو مورسي عمل  شئ  هو  وووزير داخليته الا التجاهل والتواطئؤ والتضليل المطلق للعدالة والاعلام والرأى العام فى الداخل والخارج..
- * هو مورسي عمل إيه؟؟ للكاتدرائية  تريدون عمله لكم وأنتم المتضاربين المعتدين المبادرين بالغدر والبلطجة ..
 اللهم إلحقهم بهلال صابر هلال .. اللهم إعتبرهم   فيكتور او رفاقه   يارب  قادر ياكريم ..
إلنبي يارب لا  تحرمهم من العقبي .... بل لا تحرمنا من تشييعهم  كشهدائنا بين محروق ومطعون ومغدور  ومطقوق بالطلقات النارية..
+  إنك على كل شئ لقدير إنك   سميع مجيب الدعاء يا أرحـــــم الراحـــمين  +


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

> *الرئيس يوافق على ترقية قادة الأفرع الرئيسية بالجيش إلى رتبة الفريق*


* شربو شاي بالياسمين ؟
وكيفهم قوي سعادتك *

 *يمسيك بالخير يا مورجن*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2013)

*الاوقاف تحظر التعامل مع الكنيسة الانجيلية\يا مثبت العقل .*




> الاوقاف     تصدر منشور   للائمة بعدم التعامل مع الكنيسة الانجيلية المصرية  .. إلا بعد الرجوع إليها   وتحذرهم من عذاب مهين أليم







الاخ وزير الاوقاف  قرر حرمان   الكنيسة الانجيلية من هذا الشرف 
أنا شخصيا مش عارف السبب ومدى وجاهته  - واصحاب الكنيسة نفسهم  قالوا انهم لا يعرفون السبب ربما كانت شائبة غير مقصودة...؟؟
+ *بقوللكم أن أصدقائنا  الالداء أو قل [أعدقائنا ]  غرباء الاطوار  .. (وبحالات  )                         
,وغالبا سنشهد    تدللا  وحرامانا تلوا الاخر ككنائس   -من طرف  الاوقاف تارة والازهر تارة .. - سوف يحرموننا من الشرف السنى 
وعلينا ان نهرول نرسل الوسائط للصلح عن يد ونحن صاغرون إستسماحا واستغفاراً ..
المهم الان أننى أرثوذوكسي أعتز جدا جدا بكنيستى ... لكننى فى صراع نفسي أليم ان خطوة وزير الاوقاف الذى  عقليته لا تمتاز شئ عن[ إبن العبيطة اللى صرخ فى ميكروفونات المساجد فى الخصوص حى على الجهاد]- هذا اثار شهيتى  ودفعنى الى رغبة فى الالتحاق بهذه الكنيسة لانعم بما تنعم به من حظوظ.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مؤمن ‏@momen0o24 د​ *​ *اخبرني احدهم ان حرف ال @ هو نفسه حرف ال a ولكن محجبة، ولكن ما الفائدة من تحجيب الحرف؟ هذا اسمه غلو في الدين فاحذروه !!​ *​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يا راجل 
دا انت مسخره اجدع*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2013)

الداعية  الاسلامى   العجلاتى  المنحط  أو المكوجى البايظ اللى إسمه عبدالله بدر 
بيّدعى أن الاقباط  كسروا سيارات  اهالى المنطقة التى الكاتدرائية فى زمامها ...
وإلى ضمير السامعين فقط لا ضمير هذا الخسيس لانه لا ضمير له -
نهدى هذه اللقطة  لهذا البلطجى الذى حسب إدعاء ابذأ وأكذب أمة أخرجت للناس  [القبطى] [..]  المهاجم لكاتدرائيتنا متسلقاً لاسوارها. وبعدسة من بعدسة رفاق القطب الاخوانجى الاجرامى هانى صلاح الدين 




الصورة منقولة على عدة مراحل - من صفحات الفيسبوك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2013)

> اصدار كتاب  عن  عبقرية الرئيس مورسي ومنجزاته   النبوغية فى 300 يوم



المهم الا يكون الكتاب  هو [  الكتاب الاخضر  ]
  برأئيي الشخصي ان صاحبنا    الدكتور مورسي  وضع  * قدمه على المسار [ الجماهيرى الاشتراكى  العظموى ]*
خالص دعائي  ب*(سرعة  الوصول) 

المهم   نحب ننبه    الى الفارق بين الانجازات  والانكاسات  *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

> *أمريكا تخطر مصر بتورط قاعدة سيناء بالتفجيرات و المخابرات الالمانيه تؤكد ذلك*



* دا احنا هنتشلوح امريكاني *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2013)

> رويترز: "مرسى" فشل فى الحصول على قرض أو زيادة إمداد الحبوب من روسيا


 بسلامته  أهبل وبيستهبل  
بس محافظ على مستواه فى  " الفشل "
الالاف من المواقع المصرية التى تسب فى الارثوزوكسية علنا ع الانترنت
عشرات جرائم التطهير  الاثنى على اساس الهوية الدينية و العنصرية- ولاسباب آيه  فى الظلم  والجور  والاستعلاء الطائفي النازى الاسلامى .
ضرب الكنائس وحرقها  وعلى راسها اكبر كاتدرائية ارثودوكسية فى الشرق الاوسط 
جلسات  هرجلة  وصياعة  وهرتلة واسهال مجتمعى عبيطة استعباطية اسمها جلسات وحدة وطنية وبيت العائلة المخروب 
تحالف ضد بشار الاسد  حليف روسيا الرئيسي بالمنطقة -وارسال المجاهدين المرتزقة والمجاهدات المنكوحات الى سوريا لاسقاط الاسد
وابن العبيطة رايح يشحت  قمح او فلوس  من روسيا ومن فلاديمير  بوتين شخصيا 
يا  ابو الامراس :
لكل داء دواء يستطب به الا الحماقة اعييت من يداويها
 بسلامته   عبيط  بيستعبط     
* إقرأ   عن أذكى إخواته  *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2013)

> مفتى تونس عشرات التونسيات راحت الى سوريا للجهاد المناكحة


*إقراْ من هنا ​*ولا  تقل  لى  أن القمص زكريا بطرس هو من وضع هذا  الخبر


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


>


 
*أهي دي حلوة صحيح *

*إليِّ بيعملوه في الناس هيطلع عليهم *

.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2013)

> المرشد العام     ( يُجاهد   )     بزواجه من فتاه  سورية إخوانجية     من أعمار أحفاده  ..


إيه  يا  إخواننا ......      الراجل   بيجاهد  = بيجاهد فى الفراش .. وده مجهود  مرهق أؤى يا ردالة
ودلؤءئتى   يقال  :   حى  على السيالس  
حى على السنافي 
حي على التوفرانيل وابوصليبة والترامادول والفياجرا .. بدلا من حى على الجهاد
كان الله فى عون  شيخنا الجليل .. فى كفاحه الفراشي 
وإدعوا له ربنا يوفقه ويهديه  ( سؤاء السبيل ).
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
المرجع    





> من  هنا


يا بدعدع   يا بدعدع  
الواحد هايروح يشتغل  مرشد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2013)

(الرئيس  )إذا صح هذا التعبير  قرر قطع العلاقات مع دولة   رؤسيا 
وتعليقي 
كان الله فى عون روسيا   وساندها فى هذا المنعطف الخطير   من تاريخها 
- غريبة جدا ان لا تقبل روسيا عمل  صلح عرفي مع  ابو الامراس  وتعطيه ما يشحته من قمح ومن فلوس.. تحت شعار الدين لله  و(القمح) للجميع 
_وشرطته هى من ضربت كاتدرائية الارتوذوكس  فى القاهرة  بالخرطوش وقنابل الدخان ..و5 قتلى بالخرطوش وبالحرق حياً .
مفروض  ان ياتى  الروس الى ابو الامراس   *بالجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون *
+من جهتى كمواطن مصري قبطى : يا روسيا الى فراق مؤقت قصير  وستكون اعادة العلاقات معك اول عمل للرئيس الوطنى المنتخب عقب الخلاص والتحرر من الاحتلال الاظلامى لمصر.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

*



اشكري يا انشراح 
اللي جه اوسخ من اللي راح 

باكينام والبلتاجي وام ايمن 

حتي العسوي اللي معندهوش اصلا ...

يا نهار طين 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2013)

> التعديل  الوزارى الاهطل  أهبل كالعادة    \هطل  إخوانى    بالمقام الاول \  ومن غرائب  وعجائب     الطرائف بقاء هشام    قنديل  مربط الفرس فى مكانه


غرائب وطرائف   -والرياضة فى الغابة بقاء  هشام قطونيل  مهزلة  ومسخرة السياسة  الاخوانجية فى مصر فى مكانه 
ثم  بقاء وزير داخلية الاخوان محمد ابراهيم قاتل الثوار المسئؤل السياسي الاول الاخيب عن حادث إطلاق النار على الاسطا قنديل بطريق الخطأ 
وإطلاق النار من داخل السيارة إلى خارجها...
وبقاء وزير  الاعلام الاحمر  المتحرش   مكانه ... : نحن أمام عناد  وأنانية وجنون سلطة وديكتاتورية غشومية يا جدعان . 

وتفسير   من الواقع  عن بجاتية بجاتوه .... و    قبض  ثمن  الثلاثين من الفضة (..).

بالاختصار  هى تعديلات اعلان حرب على بنو ليبرال وبنو علمان  من  بنو اخوان ولاد ال....
ابشركم باندلاع الثورة -شكرا للريس لم يتخد قرارات تبطط الثورة        

ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 أبريل 2013)

> مفتى الاخوان   الشيخ   البر( إسم من أسماء الله الحسنى فى الاسلام )
> :"  المسيح  لم يصلب أو يموت حتى يحتاج لقيامة "


الاخوة الاعزاء الزملاء والزميلات المسلمين من مختلف الاطياف السياسية والاجتماعية    ::::: عفوا :::
نحن نعفيكم من وزر المعايدة  علينا ... بلاها معايدة 
عمرنا ماكنا مسيحين عشان  الاخوة المسلمين بيعيدوا علينا وعمرنا ما  ها يتغير  تمسكنا بايماننا  نظراً  :لأى      إعتبار او ضجيج  منكم او من غيركم  كائناً من كان 
كل سنة وانتو طيبيين بقي.            
ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2013)

> شئ    يسميه الريس مرسي و رئيس الوزراء : [  *تعديل   وزارى *] يتم   بناءا  على الابقاء  على كلٍ هشام قطونيل فى منصبه  ومحمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية فى منصبه  - ووزير  الاعلام المتحرش باق فى منصبه !!!!!



لا  حول  ولا قوة إلا بالله :: الريس مصمم  ينقط  كل الوطنيين الاحرار 
مصمم يجيبلنا الضغط والسكرى !!!!!
يعنى   بعد حادث اقتحام موكب قنديل - وهو خطأء  هجائي( قلباً وقالباً ) المفروض إن وزير داخلية الاخوان محمد براهيم يستقيل أو يُقال[ ناهيكم عن بلاوييه السوده المتلتلة  ]
والاخ الصايع المتحرش وزير الاعلان ..(.) المفروض أنه  يقال أويستقيل  رحمةً بسمعة وشرف نسواننا وحريمنا وإحتراماً لسمعة بلدنا. .: لكن بالاسف ...لسه مرزوع

وبجاتو  يقبض  الثمن .. ومن صبر وتأنى  نال ماتمنا 
ومبرووووك ومتشكرين يا عم البجاتو على مجهودك فى  الانتخابات الرئاسية 
يا  ريس مورسي الرحمة  ::
ويا  ترحل .... يا ترحل .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2013)

> اعلان  شيخ  من شيوخ السلفية  ان مذيعة  قناة الجزيرة  المعلن عن اختطافها   فى سوريا ت هى لم تخطف لكنها  تجاهد جهاد المناكحة
> * المصدر من هنا *


ياااااااا   حلااااااااااااااوة  .
مش بأقولكم  مكار*ه*  أخلاق . 
يا مسيحيين  قوموا طهروا عيونكم واذانكم وأذهانكم  من  هذا الانحطاط البذئ  الذى  سببه  لكم  أسفل غمة إبتُليت بها البشرية.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2013)

> أثار التصفيق الحار لشيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب ووزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي خلال قداس عيد القيامة أمس السبت، غضب الجماعة الإسلامية؛ حيث شن "مدحت الورداني" عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب البناء والتنمية، هجوماً حاداً علي البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، واتهم الكنيسة بالوقوف ضد التيار الإسلامي.
> 
> واتهم "الورداني" في تصريحات خاصة لـ "فيتو"، "بلاك بلوك" بأنهم ذراع الكنيسة للتخريب وإحداث الانفلات، مشيرا إلى أن كل ما قامت به الكنيسة منذ تولى الرئيس "محمد مرسى" للحكم يؤكد أن الكنيسة ضد الرئاسة والحكومة والمشروع الإسلامي.
> 
> ...



ماعنديش أدنى تعليق كوميدى . فالكوميديا فى متن  الإقتباس :36_1_21:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2013)

فى المسألة البجاتوهيه
اين هم مشايخ  التكفير ..وتحريم تهنئة  الكفار  بعيدهم .. وتحريم البيض والفسيخ وشم النسيم  
*حم*
أليس بالاولى جدا ان تصدر منهم   فتوى  تجرم وتحرم  مكافئة ابو الامراس للشيخ ابن ابي بجاتو 
مولى بن مرشده من حيازة منصب تنفيذى يأتى كمكافأءة على المولااه والمبايعة  ع السمع والطاعة 
أين ضميركم الكاوتشوك يا    ذوى اللحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!  يا اولاد الافاعى

ماحدش بقى يسألنى عن * حم *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مايو 2013)

*ربنا عايز   كده 
allaah  wants so
ربنا عايز كده ؟؟؟!!! يا فضيحة الشيخ ؟؟
يااااااااااااااحلاااااااااااااااااوة 
​*  اعتذار  عن التسبب فى توسيخ اذهان رواد المنتدى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مايو 2013)

> دجمال حشمت   : هو الشخص الذى يقوم إعلامياً  الان بنفس   دور  دمصطفي الفقي فى النظام البائد


لو   دجمال  حشمت    يسكت  شويه  .. إحتمال الشعب   يتقبل  نظام مورسي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 مايو 2013)

عايز اكلمكوا   شوية  عن العهدة  العمرية   وعن عهد امان  محمد بن عبدالله لاهل ايليا
وكل  الخزعبلات دى 
الان يتهم المطارنة ورجال الدين المسيحى بأبشع التهم  الاسطورية - كاتهام ابن القمص  وكيل مطرانية بورسعيد .. بكونه  يقوم بتهريب اسلحة - وهو اتهام مختلق واسطورى بنسبة ألف فى المائة
و  قبله اتهموا الرهبان والاساقفة بانهم يخزنون   الاسلحة فى الاديرة ويأسرون فيها  المسلمات الجدد
وتارة   يتهمون  المطارنة بالخيانة او العمالة ..
وفى جميع الاتهامات  الاسطورية  ...:... يقوم فيها الخصم بدور الحكم والخصم والجلاد والقاضي والمدعى العام ومحامى الخصم ودور الشرطة والمخابرات .....وتكون المحاكمات العرفية الاستثنائية ايه من ايات     {مجمع الشيطان}...:  نموذج امامنا بعد ان ادعت قنواتهم  ان بشار الاسد هو الجانى ثبت كونهم فى حيازة  {ثوار الغبرة}:من المماليك والشراكسة الشيشان . ..:... * فتأملوا **   اخلاقيات خير غمة ابتليت بها البشرية
  من  هنا 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2013)

> إصابة    اربعة أقباط  إصابات خطيرة فى إعتداء مسلمين عليهم بباحات دير القديسة دميانة بالبراررى بمحافظة كفر الشيخ المصرية أثناء  الاحتفال بذكرى تكريس أول كنيسة لتخليدذكراها العاطرة



+  تعليقي  : إيه بس اللى مودى * الاقباط * إلى   حرم ساحات دير  مولاتنا السيدة دميانة  رضى الله عنها وارضاها ..!!!  إلا التحرش بالمسلمين الابرياء الوادعين الامنين ...   
ده أكيد((مخطط شنوده رأس الفتنه ))


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2013)

> خطف سبع   مجندين    { }منتسبين  للقوات المسلحة المصرية بشبه جزيرة سيناء     بآيادى  تكفييرين ملتحين منتسبين  لأنذل واخس وأحط   غمة  إبتليت   بها الانسانية


ها  يحصلوا  الخمستاشر اللى إستشهدوا صواماً فى رمضان الفائت .
يا  مرسي  إرحل بأءه - 
* إرحل فضحتنا *
*وقصرت رقبتنا  .*..
*وجرستنا وسط شعوب العالم ...*

اللطيف فى الموضوع ان  *الذى    أسقط مرسي وجماعته * ليس أقباط المهجر - ولا جورج اسحق ولا ساويرس (اللى نهبوه ظلماً وإفتراءاً وإستئساداً كالسنة الاسلامبولية على المستضعفين عموما والاقباط خصوصاً  - )
لكن  الذى اسقطه  وبالضربة القاضية  : أهله وعشيرته
كفاياك مقاوحة يا مرسي   
*كفاياك إستلواح  وإرحل - إرحل - إرحل ..  إرحمنا بأءه *
يا خوفى لئلا يقولوا    الكنيسة زى ماعملت البلاك بلوك .:.عملت التكفيريين جماعة أبوشيته فى سيناء


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2013)

قبل ان تقع الواقعة:


> الريس مورسي    يوصي  القوات المسلحة بالحرص على حياة وسلامة (الخاطفين)


تعليقي:
لازم الشعب والجيش يتحركوا قبل  أن  نستيقظ يوما  فنجد *مثلث   سيناء مطروحا من خريطة مصر * كمثلث حلايب والشلاتين وابورامادا بالضبط
انا هنا لا اناشد الاخوان  لانهم  مستكبرين تاخذهم العزة بالاثم يكابرون ويغتروون 
انا هنا اخاطب الشعب المصرى.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2013)

الاخوة السلفين   طالما  طلبتم  باختكم  ( إذا صح القول )  *كامليا*
وأختكم  (...) * عبير..*.وقبلهما* مرات خالكم  *(..)  *وفاء*
مافيش  راجل في  ملتكم    له  نفس يطالب  بإخوته  6مجندين شرطة تبع وزارة الداخلية ومجند واحد قوات مسلحة تابع  القوات  المسلحة  الخاصة ب(لا مؤاخذة ) * بالوطن المصرى* 

منقوول​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2013)

*[][][]       قبل   أن تتخذ ادارة المنتدى   الاجراءات القانونية فى حقي  ليس فقط بحذف عضويتى  ...  بل  وإعدامى    رمياً   بال....   بتهمة  مخالفة الاداب العامة وإتيان أمور   تخدش الحياء العام...
وقبل أن تتهمنى إدارة المنتدى  والسادة   الاعضاء والضيوف   أننى  أكثرت من تعاطى  عرق البلح الصعيدى  بتاع  سهاج [ محافظة سوهاج المصرية ] وجبلي( قبلى) ....
أطلب منكم أن  لا تفقدوا ثقتكم فيّ ولا فىّ   قواى العقلية....ولا فى أخلاقي..
ولا فى سبعة سنوات دراسية فى كلية الطب ...ناهيك عن الدرسات العليا بعدها....
إليكم  من إبداعات  كلب الاجرام  وخنزير الاجرام ...
 إسمعوا الفيديو  أولاً  .. وأنا راضى  بحكمكم .. من هنا . ​*
*press  here   :i pig yuor Pardon*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 مايو 2013)

> الخاطفين   يقومون  باطلاق سراح المخطوفين      على قارعة احد الطرق العامة ويلوذوا   بالفرار ...:.والمخطوفين يلوذوا بالغموض   ..:..و أبو  الامراس يلبس  وشاحات الفاتحين  ويتبختر تحت أقواس الفتح المبين


الى عموم الشعب المصرى .
كل* عملية * ..: وحضراتكو  طيبيين  ..
وطابت اوقاتكم بكل خير 
وشكرا  والى اللقاء.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 مايو 2013)

منقول من الفايس بوك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 مايو 2013)

> +  لا تتعجب إنها   إرادة الله +


  أفلسا   مسيحياً   ...    دخلهما   الملل    من رتابة الحياة المترفة    تربيا فى مجتمع ينظر الى الدين أنه من التراث التاريخى  ... فى خضم  الاحداث كان  الوحش  .. أو قل الذئب الاعظم يتربص بهما ... ليعتنقا  ديناً جديداً  مثيراً ملهماً    ك New Experience
, ومع إعتناقهما  للدين الجديد   ومطالعة ادبياته  والتشبع به فكريا وعاطفياً 
لم يتنبها الى تغييرات فسيولوجية وسيكوسوسيولوجية تنتابهما [ كلما اكتمل القمر] تماما  كالرجل الذئب في الفيلم الشهير 
فوجئ بهما من يتعامل معهما   يرددان بالتنويم  المغناطيسي ..:.. تذكر أن يكون شخصاً برئياً  آمنا  غافلاً غير مسلحاً ... تذكر ان  يكون هجومنا غادراً مفاجئاً نذلاً خسيساً خسيئاً ... :: تذكر خيانة الاوطان والعدوان على الامنين والرموز ...
*وكان ما كان *
*  تابع وتأمل  من  هنا  *​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233001


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2013)

من  وحى  الشأن المصرى المحلى
طفل برئ:
يووووه   ....  كل  شوية  * النور  (   يجيئ).*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مايو 2013)

كان يوجد استفتاء او استبيان على الفايس بوك  او على الانترنت عموماً...:* هل أصبحت متعاطفاً  مع مبارك؟؟!!
بسبب  مورسي ...*​وبعد مرور أسابيع على هذا الاستفتاء  ...  
أصبحت   المراكز البحثية  والهيئات الدارسة  المعنية   :: تصيغ الإستبيان كالتالى :
*+هل  أصبح مبارك متعاطفاً معنا بسبب مورسي ؟؟!*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مايو 2013)

> اليوم تدشين  سد النهضة الاثيوبي الذى بمقتضاه سيتم تحويل مسار  نهر النيل  فى اثيوبيا    ما ينتج عنه    تقليل حصة مصر  من مياه النيل


:  الان  ظهرت لنا   بوادر [ نهضة ] مورسي  ..:..    لماذا  ما عملتهاش إثيوبيا  ((وإسرائيل  عشان الكتائب الاليكترونية للمجاهدين على الكيبورد))  إلا  ألان.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يونيو 2013)

*إشتغالة من مورسي 
يا إشتغالاته يا حركاته يا تكاته 
بعد إشتغالة الاجتماع السري المذاع على الهواء مباشرةً الذى  كان ينقصه ترجمة  فورية إلى ألامهرية:



			إشتغالة: الترخيص للاقباط ببناء كنيسة عمرها 17 سنة فى أروقة  الاجراءات الاستهبالية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ملحوظة
تجيز القوانين ان يعترض المحافظ
تجيز القوانين ان يعترض المأمور او مدير الامن ويوقف العمل بالقرار الذى فى الواقع لا يساوى ثمن الحبر والورق المكتوب به لاسباب آمنية ..
شوفنا الفلم الحمضان ده عشرات المرات.
إشتغالة من أبو الامراس 
وعن طريق الميليشيات الاسلامبولية المسلحة فى الشارع [ التى يرعاها سيادته عبر وزير داخليته المتؤاطئ ].. 
وبالاضافة للمراهقين روحياً من المهاطيل من بهاليل ودراويش (إنصر نبيك)
 - يتم عمل مظاهرات وإضطرابات امنية وحرق سيارات الاقباط وصيدلالياتهم ومحال بقالتهم .. لايقاف العمل ..
مثال صارخ كنيستنا العتيقة فى قربة الماريناب بإدفو أسوان..
وتعليقي الوحيد : إدفو (..) على كده يا مرسي!!*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يونيو 2013)

> جهود  إخوانية مستميتة    لإفشال   مظاهرات الوطنيين  يوم 30  يونيو


 أصدر  مكتب الارشاد الاخوانى  : البيان التالى : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . وبه نستعيين  . الله أكبر ولله الحمد
دار إفتاء الاخوان - فرع رئاسة الجمهورية  :
يعلن  أن  يوم السبت الموافق  29  يونيو  *هو المتمم لشهر يونيو المبارك *..
حيث تمكنت دار الافتاء من *رؤية  هلال   شهر يوليو المعظم *من بعد عصر اليوم  وعلى ذلك فإن  يوم الاحد   يوافق   
*غرة شهر  يوليو المعظم * ... أعاده الله على الامتين العربية والاظلامبولية *بالخير واليمن والبركات *.
والهلال المذكور يمكن رؤيته فقط فى تونس وتركيا وغرب ليبيا ومصر  وسوريا  
وعلى  ذلك تتقدم الدار لاصحاب الجلالة والسمو والفخامة الملوك والامراء والرؤساء العرب الاظلامبولية  بالتهانى وبالنهضة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يونيو 2013)

> المسؤول التنفيذي لـ«تجرد»: سنقبض على مؤسس «تمرد».. وسننزل المظاهرات بالمصاحف


الاخ المجاهد        إبن أبي قحافة  أنس بن مالك  : نسي أن يقول أنهم أيضاً    سوف يرفعون هذه المصاحف على أسنة  الرماح .:  ويبسلملوا ويحوقلوا .. ويجروا فى المكان  ويضربوا الارض باقدامهم  ...حتى ينزل الله ذعراً  فى قلوب  [  الكفار والمشركين  ] ويضربهم بريحٍ  صرصراً أو بطير من أبابيل  يلقون عليهم حجارة من سجيل ..

دى مصيبتنا الفادحة فى هذا  القطاع من البشر  الذى   ظل حبيس   القرن الاول  من الهجرة وربما الى الان لم يهاجر بعد ...:  هؤلاء لا تفيد معهم    كل ابواق التنبيه من اصوات مواطنيهم استفيقوا واستشفوا من هذا الأفيون ..
ثوبوا إلى رشدكم وكفى عيشاً فى الاوهام .. وكفى سباحة فى الخيالات ...لكن  لا فائدة ترتجى .:.  
فالخيال والوهم أحلى فى أفواه هؤلاء عن طعم واقع  الافلاس والجدب والانحطاط والفشل الفعلي الذى نعايشه .
وأفضل لهم أن يعيشوا    مثل الفنانة شادية فى فلم [  عفريت مراتى ]  ...: لا زالت  عفاريت ماضيهم الابعد يقدسونها  ويدمنون اوهامها...
*وهذا  يعنى أن الاظلام   هو المشكلة ...وهو عمره ما  كان الحل.​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يونيو 2013)

> مؤامرة  نصرة      المجرمين   فى سوريا​


بس انا  اللى حازز فى نفسي   أن  أحداً    لم  يقم بالتعليق على الفقرة الفنية اللى قدمها  * صفوت حجازى * ...فى أرض الملعب 
الله!!!
هما  مش  قالوا إنهم حرّموا  ...البالية المائي   والرقص الايقاعى..!!!؟؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يونيو 2013)

> مؤتمر  (مؤامرة)   نصرة   المجرمين وقطاعى الطرق  فى سوريا


سؤآل :
* هل تظنوا  أن يقوم محمد حسان بالتصدى لجمع تبرعات  لنصرة سوريا ؟؟؟
وهل سيكون مصيرها نفس مصير الفلوس التى تبرع لجمعها   لداد  الاعانة الامريكية؟؟
وترى ما هو مصير هذه الاموال التى جمعها للاستغناء عن المعونة الامريكية ؟؟؟ اين ذهبت ؟
وهل توقفت مصر ان تاخذ المعونة الامريكية ؟؟
......
يا  ناس  ...: يا ناس  النصب  والاحتيال  بأءه عينى عينك ..
الناس بينضحك عليها بمزاجها .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يونيو 2013)

*فصوت حجازى يرسمن مورسي بطريركا على الكنيسة القبطية*




> مورسي رئيسا   لاساقفة الكنيسة القبطية  ورئيسا لسينودس  الاساقفة   والترسيم بيد  فصوت حجازى
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PdSimOY_to4





> http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3229733


تعليقي :       عُــبط إحنا  يا فصوت ...:   عُبط إحنا  ..

[][][]  السفيه فصوت حجازى وصل إلى مرحلة الهذيان  .. والاسهال اللفظى  ..:
خلاص ... عدى   كل الحدود.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 يونيو 2013)

> ;  فضيحة   وكارثة وطنية    مؤلمة لكل مصرى  لو صح  الخبر
> http://egy-st.blogspot.com/2013/06/blog-post_8673.html



إرحل .... إنكشح
إنقشع 
إرحل يعنى  Go
فهمت  وآلا  NO


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يونيو 2013)

> مجزرة   بشرية    نذلة    ألاكثر وحشية   خلال  الشهر الحالى  :::
> 
> بعد سكب  البنزين     ::::   على الشاب   ::  هلال صالح هلال  وإهلاكه    حياً   بدون أدنى ذنب  .فى الطريق العام  ...    دون أى سبب إطلاقاً     .. إقتحام منزل  بقرية  أبو مسلم : بأبو النمرس  -الجيزة    وسطو مسلح   وتنفيذ حد الحرابة      سحل وقتل وتقطيع جثث وتمثيل    بفئة   مصرين من  المذهب الشيعى


[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]

 هم  إذا بيسبوا الصحابة    _ أضعف الايمان   سب  لهم  آئمتهم  ومرجعياتهم وملاليههم وأوليائهم...  إذا لم تكن قادر على التسامح.والتسامى والغفران..
لكن أنت يا اكذب ما خلق ربي:  تقول أنك  ناوى تطبيق شريعتك ( ما تعتقد أنت واهما) ان الله أوحى بها من السماء
وانت أول من يتعسف ويغالط.:  فهل هذا  * هو  عين بعين وسن بسن؟* ...
هل عقاب من يسب هو القتل   والتمثيل بالجثة وسحلها ؟؟؟؟ 
هل هذا هو العدل ؟؟ وهل هذه هى الشريعة؟؟
وهل هكذا ستطبق شريعتك التى  تستميت  لتطبيقها.؟؟؟؟؟؟
كل يوم  .. كل يوم تثبتون بالفعل   أنكم  لستم دين الارهاب  بل دين الخسة والاجرام والغدر والنذالة والقرصنة والظلم والافتراء .... هذا إذا صح  تلقيبه  بلقب* دين*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 يوليو 2013)

> الاعلان عن  إزالة  سطوة الفاشي الطاغية  مورسي  المخلوع



طول عمرى   أقوول   أن  المخلوع   طيب  ومؤدب ومحدش منكم فاهمه
من الزنازين إلى الرئاسة
ومن الرئاسة إلى الزنازين.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يوليو 2013)

ممثل  يمثل \ وممثلين يمثلون 
كله تمثيل فى تمثيل 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=V_RS_4xFD90


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 يوليو 2013)

> سيادة الفريق أول   عبد الفتاح السيسي :  عمرى ما طلبت منكم طلب . وأنا الان بأطلب منكم يا شعب مصر  طلب ورجاء .. مطلوب من كل المصريين الشرفاء أن ننزل الميادين يوم الجمعة 26يوليو .. لتأمرونى .. وتعطونى تفويض للتصدى  للارهاب و الاجرام [ خطابه فى تخريج دفعة من الكلية البحرية 24يوليو2013] -ه





> تغريدات    عيلاء   فاسق المعروف بعلاء صادق :
> يا اقباط مصر إياكم والنزول يوم الجمعة لان  هذا  تفويض للسيسي   بقتل أخيك المسلم اللى فى رابعة العدوية .


سبحان الله  يا جدع   اللى على راسه بطحة  بيحسس عليها .
سبحان الله  .واللى يعجبك فيهم *انهم عارفين نفسيهم كويس  جداً.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 يوليو 2013)

السياسي * السابق  المعتزل * أيمن  نور:



> على  الفريق السيسي  أن يخلع الثياب العسكرية ويستقيل من الجيش  ويدخل فى السياسة



ردى كمسيحى علي  المرحوم أيمن نور:
بل عليه أن يسرب أخبار وهمية أنه يشترى طيارات طويلة المدى وتموّون  بنزين فى الجو.وان يجرى مناورات وهمية للايحاء بأن هناك حرب ..
ويشترى طائرات ورقية .
وأن عليه أيضا  : أن يعبث فى التكوينات القبلية والتفرقة الايدلوجية وإثارة الفتن القبلية فى المجتمع هنا ..
[ #ذكرى أليمة ::::من لقطات الإجتماع السرى الاسود   المذاع على الهواء مباشرةً.]
أرجوك نحن ندرك أننا كنا (أعباطاً) يوم أن دافعنا عنك.وناضلنا لاجلك.
وأدركنا  الآن : أنك تفتقد إلى إحترام الوطن* وإحترام الذات* ,
*أرجوك وأناشدك *بكل ماهو مقدس *إحترم  نور إبنك - وطليقتك جميلة إسماعيل* بلاش تحترم نفسك .
كفاك هبلاً وهطلاً وسطلاً.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أغسطس 2013)

*إبتزاز:  الكنايس خط أحمر  و المساجد شمع أحمر.*

عبارة   يرددها  الاسلاميون  ضمن  صفحاتهم الشخصية على الفايسبوك 
ولكثرة تكرارها وتناقلها بلا وعى أسمح لنفسي بالخوض فى الموضوع :
يقولون ويكررون وينقلون عن بعض:


> الكنايس خط  أحمر   ...:... والمساجد  شمع   أحمر


كمهزومين ومأزومين ليست  أول ولا  ولن تكون آخر الصدمات والهزائم التى يتعرض لها هؤلاء الغشماء المتعافيين.
تطفح كل تصرفاتهم  بالجرح الناركسي  والمرارة تجاه المجتمع.
أقول لهم: 
اخواننا ،،.الاخوان.والمتحمسين لدينهم الاسلامي.تحية طيبة 
لاحظت انكم تتناقلون علي صفحاتكم الخاصة جملة تحريضية بروح سخرية مريرة كألاتي.
الكنائس خط احمر والمساجد شمع احمر.
علما بان هذه الجملة يتيمة ساقطة قيد لا نعرف من قائئلها.
اخوتي.ترددون هذه العبارة التي لم يقلها مسئؤل مسيحي او عسكري.
يا حضرات الذي استدرج المساجد الي الاعمال السياسية نظيفها .وقذرها هو الاخوان
الذي استدرج المساجد الي العمل المسلح.والصراعات العسكرية. هم الاخوان.
من خزنوا الاسلحة بيضائها وسمرائها في المساجد هم الاخوان.
اخواننا اللي بيتداولوا علي صفحاتهم عبارة،* الكنائس خط أحمر.والمساجد.شمع أحمر.*
عبارة مجهولة النسب،،غير معروف قائلها.
مفبركة بهدف الابتزاز والمزايدة. من الذي استدرج المساجد والمنابر الي اللعبة السياسية.
 من الذي استعمل المساجد كمعسكرات استجواب واحتجاز وتعذيب 
ان المساجد الا لله.فلا تدعو مع الله احدا.
المساجد خط احمر.والمنابر خط احمر.
كان عبدالله بدر يسب ويلعن داخل المساجد.
ومن اعتلى  مآذن مسجد ابراهيم باشا القائد فى محطة الرمل ليطلق الخرطوش على مسيرات خصومه السياسين كان الاخوان.
ومن تم احتجازه وتعذيبه واستجوابه داخل مسجد القائد ابراهيم; لايزال   صوته  هو  ينادي  :: " المساجد خط احمر المساجد خط احمر".
كفاكم تعديدا  كالندابات وفكروا بموضوعية وبسالة ..وطهروا نواياكم لله.
فلا تجلبو عليها ايها الاخوان الشمع اﻻحمر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أغسطس 2013)

> نقل جثمان الطفلة المسيحية من مستشفى المطرية لمشرحة زينهم لاجراءات التشريح
> 
> قال القس نصر الله زكريا، خال الضحية الطفلة "جيسى بولس"، -10 اعوام- والتى قتلت بطلق نارى مساء امش الثلاثاء ، ان النيابة انهت اجراءاتها ظهر اليوم بعد خروج جثمان الضحية من مستشفى المطرية
> فى طريقها الى مشرحة زينهم للتشريح ثم العودة لصلاة الجنازة بالكنيسة الانجيلية بشارع احمد عصمت بعين شمس بعد انتهاء الاجراءات
> ...





> الصلاة على جثمان الطفلة جيسى الخامسة مساءاليوم
> 
> اكد القس نصرالله زكريا ان الصلاة على جثمان ابنت اخته الطفله جيسى بولس سوف يكون فى الخامسة مساء الليلة بالكنيسة الانجيلية باحمد عصمت عين شمس .وهى نفس الكنيسة التى لقيت جيسى مصرعها امامها امس وقت الافطار .حيث كانت تحضر مدارس الاحد الصيفية بالكنيسة .واثناء خروجها تم اطلاق النار عليها وعلى الخادمة المصاحبة لها ولكن الطلق النار اصاب الطفلة وقتلها وقال القس نصر الله لموقع وطنى انهم حتى الان لايفهمون اى شىء .ولا لماذا تم اطلاق النار وهل يدخل ذلك فى موجة الهجوم على الاقباط والكنائس .مؤكدا ان جيسى كانت ملاك يسير على الارض وانهم مازالو فى مرحلة ذهول لايصدقون انها رحلت
> 
> روبير الفارس



معلهشي   اسلحة  {   اسود  الاسلام } من خبرتى طوال 44سنة متابعة - تصيب أكثر ما تصيب  العذارى والقاصرات والمدنيين  والآمنين والغافلين 
أنعم وأكرم بهكذا خلق عظيم ... 
أؤكد لكم .. أنه هو فى حد ذاته  هو المشكلة  بل  لب المشكلة .
أبداً لم يكن ولا ألى لحظة ..هو الحل.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 أكتوبر 2013)

من مدونات استاذنا    الاستاذ \ مجدى خليل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 أكتوبر 2013)

بينما  هممت بتسجيل هذا البوست عن الجريمة الخسيسة فى الوراق:-
 قرأت البوست القبل سابق    [رقم 321#]

عن إستشهاد الطفلة  جيسي  فى حادث سابق - شارع احمد عصمت  عين شمس غربية
واليوم  الموافق 21 أكتوبر  2013  حادث إطلاق نار  على كنيسة العذراء  بالوراق .. شمال الجيزة 
أجد  ان الحادثين شديدا التشابه جدا 
إغتيال البرأءة والطفولة و والاستئساد على الضعف والوهن...


فيه مشكلة عند المحمديين  مع الاطفال الاناث عمر 9  سنوات ..  
نحتاج الى محللين نفسين ومشاهير أطباء النفس  فى العالم للتعرف  على عقد الارهابيين  الاظلاميين  مع بنت التاسعة 
لعله خير...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 أكتوبر 2013)

طنط  عزة الجرف:


> مذبحة  كنيسة  الوراق  شغل مخابرات بحت


*تعليقي :
  لا ...ده يمكن   ..هولوجرام ...يا شيخ.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أكتوبر 2013)

أحد منتسبي  الجماعات المحظورة المأزومة : يتهكم بشماته  على الفايس بوك  على  صور  الطفلة الملاك الراحلة : مريم نبيل....  فيقول مستنطعاً 


> وهى إيه اللى وداها هناك  (*)




@ *تعليقي *
أخى انت محتاج  إلى طبيب قلوب وبصائر ..  تفتح بصيرتك 

محتاج   فعلا لعدة معجزات من عند الله  ترتقي عدة مرات بك  لتعود إلى فئة (( الانسانية)).
وفي الختام نعتذر  للاسلحة الالية  والمدافع السريعة الطلقات..  التى أزعجتها  البراءة والفطنة 
وأثارت حفيظتها المسكنة والمسالمة  للام كامليا التى تعانى من  تصلب مفاصل الركبتين فجلست تحمل وزنها على الكرسي البلاستيكى الخفيف الازرق الذى يظهر فى الصور.. ليمتزج دمها بدم الملاك مريم  ليروى أرض الوطن العطش إلى النقاوة والطهر والدعة..ىسفين يا سيادة الارهابي ع الازعاج وع الاستفزاز وعلى العدوان.
وكان حريا بالطفلة الا تذهب الى الكنيسة 
والا تغامر بحضور عقد قران عمها 
والا تجرم ان تمسك بجلباب جدتها 
والا تاثم فتمسك وردة من باقات الحفل فى مواجهة  زعيم  الرجال وسيد شباب اهل الجنة..وخادم الرئيس المؤمن مورسي الخائن المجرم الدكتاتور السادى أخيب وأفشل من إعتلي سدة الحكم فى مصر طوال 7000 .
وخليفة المستنصر والمعتصم والمامون والآمر والحاكم وغيرهم من الساديين والدكتاتورات.
------------------------------------------------------------

(*)فى إشارة للربط  بين ما قيل عمن إعتصموا وهاجموا منشآت عسكرية محظور الاقتراب منها او تصويرها ((الحرس الوطنى))-الامر المعمول به فى جميع دول العالم  بلا استثناء ..وإعتدوا  على حرس وصفوف جنود وطنهم بأسلحة بيضاء وسوداء وحمراء ناهيك عن الاسلحة الالية 
[التى اشتروها من حصيلة. والاتاوات الاجرامية. و الفدايا , التى يحصلونها من خطف المدنيين والمساومة عليهم (  خير امة  أخرجت للناس ولا غرابة) .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 نوفمبر 2013)

> الدولة  و  بيت العائلة المصرية يفتتح حسابا  رقم (   ...)    لترميم   ( بيوت العبادة)


تعليقنا : 
الحكومة   تتهرب و تماطل فى تنفيذ وعودها بترميم وإصلاح 70 كنيسة تم حرقها بحجة ان تكلفتها 300 مليون جنيه ، لكنها لم تتوانى عن ترميم مسجد رابعة خلال ايام بتكلفة قاربت 100 مليون جنيه.... 
عن المساواة والعدل حدثنا!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 نوفمبر 2013)

> محمد حسان   :   منظر البنات   الاخوانيات   7الصبح    خلف القضبان يشكل عارا وهوانا ولا يرضي اى   مواطن حر شريف


تعليقي
ومنظر المعلمة الشابة :  دميانة عبد النور المواطنة    المسيحية  البريئة فى الاقصر التى ادخلت خلف القضبان 
 لاشتكاء احد اولياء الامور  عليها ... لا يلفت انتباهك ايها الشيخ   العالم الجليل- يالها  من عدالة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 نوفمبر 2013)

> ألقاء   الطفلة  إيفون بشري إقلاديوس     13 عاما فى قرية البدرمان -بالمنيا من ارتفاع منزلهم ذى الطوابق الاربعة أمس فى أحداث (الفتنة الطائفية)



لم نسمع صوت لمخفوس الصوت  محمدحسان 
لم نسمع صوت لاتحادات طلبة هندسة القاهرة او الازهر المتعاطفين مع المنحوس المشنوق مورسي.
لم نسمع صوتا ولا حسا  للاخ علاء عبد الفتاح ولا علاء صادق
وكالعادة  - سكتت  اصوات البرادعى وريم ماجد وعمرو حمزاوى  واسماءمحفوظ...واحمددومة واحمدماهر..ولا سابعة الصبح ولا سابعة بالليل ولا غيرهم ..

ايها الخونة والعملاء نعرف  حيللكم  لمحاولة الباس ثورتنا المصرية 30يونيو - تهمة إعادة نظام مبارك ..
أنتم -نعم أنتم - بلا مبادئ وبلا وطنية وبلا ضمير -بان زيفكم وإنكشفتوا وفاحت رائحتكم النتنة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 ديسمبر 2013)

> اصابة الشاب  القبطى  :  ايهاب غطاس 23 سنة - فى تهجم مسلحين اسلاميون على كنيسة مارجرجس عين شمس - وتجوال المصاب     بين مستشفيات المنطقة    املا فى رعاية صحية آدمية



تعليقي : عجيبة  !!!!!!!!
عهدتهم يغتالون الاطفال  :كجيسي  وكمريم  البكارى العذاري البداري ومارتينا و  هناء يسري ...
ده تقدم نوعى وبسالة نحسدهم عليها اطلاق وابل من الاسلحة النارية الالية على المدنى الاعزل  : ايهاب غطاس امام باب الكنيسة ليغدروه عن عمر  23 سنة .
ياللرحمة المهداه  
ياللرحمة للعالميين
ياللبسالة والشهامة               !!!!!!!!
كم هم اعداء انفسهم .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يناير 2014)

> البابا    تاوضروس     :    فى  مقطع  فيديو     *   قول   نعم  يزيد  النعم*


اي  قداسة البابا     :  هذا التصريح مستهجن  جدا   لانه على عواهله وعلى اطلاقه 
فنقدر  الضغوط والبواعث والدوافع التى تدفعكم الى  تصريح من هذه النوعية   لكن   ..:
*  اللفظ سعد يا عب العال   *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2014)

> اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تعلن النتيجة الرسمية للاستفتاء على الدستور
> أعلن المستشار نبيل صليب نتيجة الاستفتاء وجاءت على النحو التالى
> عدد الناخبين المُسجلين: 53423485
> عدد المشاركين فى التصويت 20613677 ( عشرين مليون وست مائة وثلاثة عشر الف)
> ...



يعنى  مالقتوشي   حد  يرأس هذه اللجنة  غير  نبيل لامؤاخذة *(صليب)*  ده حتى إسمه  بيخربش حياء ومشاعر حبايبنا الحلوين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2014)

> اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تعلن النتيجة الرسمية للاستفتاء على الدستور
> أعلن المستشار نبيل صليب نتيجة الاستفتاء وجاءت على النحو التالى
> عدد الناخبين المُسجلين: 53423485
> عدد المشاركين فى التصويت 20613677 ( عشرين مليون وست مائة وثلاثة عشر الف)
> ...





> أحد  الاخوان المفلسين الذين لا برنامج لهم الا( التمايز على اساس عقيدى طائفي )- وعلي قناة الخنزيرة يقول ::
> طبعا ::: دستور الفلول والرقاصيين والنصارة!!!!
> لم يقل  نعم على دستور العسكر هذا الا النصارة بسبب حشد الكنيسة



طيب يا عم الامور    ما انتا  كده    اعلنت ان الاقباط   20 مليون 
ياعم الكتكت  نشكر ربنا-  بعد عشرات عمليات تفجير ارهابي والمظاهرات والقتال المستعر فى جامعات الازهر والقاهرة واحداث المنصورة والزقازيق واسكندرية  - الحمد لله ان هؤلاء نزلوا من بيوتهم وغامروا بحياتهم الى لجان الاستفتاء انت  ناسي كان فيه كام تهديد  قبلها.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2014)

منتهى   الاحتشام والاخلاق الرفيعة ممن   يلومون على  السيدة التى رقصت  امام لجنة الاستفتاء
لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا 
بس هم الان بيتبرأؤا   من هذه الصورة  .. ويقولوا  دول  ليسوا  إخوان ..
ونحن بدورنا نكمل لهم المقولة ..* ((لكن بيحترموهم))* !!!!(..)
والحقيقة  إننى شديد  الاسف للاخوة الاخوان فهاته الثائرات باين عليهن جدا جدا انهن (ارثوذوكسيات ) (...)
فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على مافعلتم نادمين.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يناير 2014)

> أحد  نوابغ الطب والجراحة  قرر أن  (يحرم) أحد القساوسة ..  من نبوغه المتفتق وعبقريته اللامحدودة -
> قس مصاب فى حادث سيارة فى الزقازيق    :::   أساء الاختيار وتوجه إلى  أحد  خير (الأطباء )  الذين أخرجوا للناس
> وكانت مكاره الاخلاق ....وكان  ماكان
> المصدر:     *من    هنا*



تعليقي   الاوحد:" * ولن    ترضي عنك   اليهود  والنصارى  !!!*  "  ( ..) !!!!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 مارس 2014)

الاسطااااذ   ياسر  بورهامى


> لايجوز شرعا     تولية القبطى منصب   ولاية عامة



عزيزى  الأسطاااااذ  ياسر إرهابي 
تحية مطــيّنة وبــعد.

يعجبنى فيكم تمسككم الشديد بهذه العقيدة ولعلى  عرفت تفسيره الان .. وأعجبنى  حرصكم  المتزمت  على  *كل * التكاليف الشرعية والواجبات والاعباء  التى تتكبدونها   فى سبيل تنفيذ   كل*  ما *تأمركم  به  ..
إلا  إننى برؤءئيتى  المحدودة  آراكم  لاترون  فى هذا الدين وهذه الشرعية الا  مصالحكم ومايخدم غرائزكم 
وما يحقق ملذاتكم و شهواتكم  الذاتية 

فانتم لاترون فى هذه الشريعة  الا   انه لا يجوز لغير المسلم تولى منصب  ولاية عامة على مسلم 
وانتم لاتعرفون الا  انه   يجوز للفتى المسلم ان يفوز  باى كيفية بالكتابية جارية فراش وملكة يمين له \ والعكس لايجوز 

أهذا كل ما تعرفونه  عن شريعتكم 

اليس مصر التى تولاها مسلمين - فى ولاية اسلامية إعتباراً من   والى الدولة الاموية الاول  وصولا إلى  على بيك الكبير  ومراد بيك الكبير المملوكان( الحوتان  -الثريان ) الفاران الى الصعيد ووصولا الى مذبحة القلعة سنة 1811م
كل هؤلاء من نهبوا وسلبوا وسرقوا  وخييبوا  ودمروا  سياسة مصر الداخلية والخارجية وارتدوا بمستويات   الصحة والتعليم والاقتصاد الداخلى والخارجى والحقوق والحريات  الى الالاف  السنين من التخريب والامراض والتجهيل  والتخييب ..

كلهم  كانوا  اكفاء للولاية بحسب شريعتك

الم يكن حسنى مبارك  مسلما \الم يكن عبد الحكيم عامر وجمال عبد الناصر مسلمون 
الم يكن   فؤاد الاول وفاروق الاول مسلمون 
الم يكن السادات  ربيبا للاخوان المسلمون اساسا قبل ان يقوموا بتصفيته  بدنيا ً
بلي كانوا كلهم مسلمون أقحاح.
وكانت مصر تنهب وتسلب  شرعيا بما لا يخالف شرع الله .

الا تكلفكم احكام شريعتكم و قواعدها الشرعية  : يا أهل الولاية 
وجوبا -فرض عين - بتعمير المستشفيات  والمدارس؟
الا تكلفكم بالتبرع بالدم 
وإنشاء الصروح التعليمية والنهضوية بالارياف والمهمشين والذين ليس لهم احد يذكرهم 

الان علمت  لماذا تستقتلون فى  الدفاع عن المادة التانية  ففي  الاستماته فى الدفاع عنها 

حصرا للرئاسة والمناصب فى الذات بمقتضي حكم انفرادى ذاتى 
حصرا للنفوذ والاموال فى الذات 
وحصرا للذات فى الذات .
وحصرا للذات فى الملذات الذاتية ..



ارجوك  يا اسطااا ياسر 
ان تسئ فهم تكاليف شريعتكم وقواعدها الفقهية
 [التى يفهمها معك جيش عرمم  من الصيع والسفهاء على النت كافيه والسايبر  انبروا يدافعون  عن هذه   المكتسبات]
 - جواز الفحل المسلم من الكتابية وليس العكس و الولاية العامة 

قلت لك ارجوك ان  تسئ فهم شريعتك فتظن انها   تكلفك  بالتبرع بالدماء وبالاعضاء بطريقة جبرية
او إعتقد  انها تكلفك ان تقوم بتنظيف الشوارع والاحياء السكنية وحسن تخطيطها واصلاحها 
وتعمير المدارس والمعاهد التعليمية والصناعية وا لنهوض بالمستشفيات ...

ارجوك  إخطئ فى تأؤيل ما تكلفك به عقيدتك من قواعد فقهية وأصول دين ..
إخطئ ياأسطاااا أرجوك.

.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 أبريل 2014)

* إستشهاد   الشهيدة البتول      الخادمة   مارى  سامح  جورج  *​


> كانت   فى طريقها بسيارتها الخاصة تحمل  ادوية وعلاجات  لتقدمها الى سيدة مسنة  مسلمة اعجزتها الحاجة -   ماري عروس25سنة و  تم الاتفاق على اعلان خطبتها خلال اسابيع قليلة - تصادف    ان تقابلت بسيارتها    ما يمكن اطلاق عليه- مظاهرة اخوانية
> 
> سيارتها  شأن سيارات ال22   مليون   ونصف المليون  قبطى   تتدلى منها سلسلة بصليب فى المرآة المركزية الامامية
> مغاوير الاخوان   احاطوا بسياراتها وركبوا فوق السقف وطبقوا السقف ثم هشموا الزجاج ثم سحبوا الابنة  واوسعوها خنقا وركلا  وطعنا بالمدى  16  جرح غائر - كانت حريصة على  الا  يصاب وجهها  -هكذا كانت تفكر-    شدوا    شعرها  فتنحل بعضه  وانسلخت فروة الرأس   فى مناطق اخرى من رأسها  ومع استمرار الركل والطعن واللكم    كانت تحتضر    فعاجلها أحدهم    برصاصة  دخلت من اعلى  الصدر من الجهة اليسرى ومرت بالقلب وخرجت من اسفل الصدر الجهة اليمنى وبعد ان  تأكد لديهم الاجهاز عليها ... سلخوا من عليها ملابسها وأشعلوا النار في سيارتها ... ولم يتركوها الا   جثة شبه عارية...ليلحقوا فضيحة ما    بها -ياللكرم.



إهنؤءا يا قبائل نمنم  لقد أنعم التاريخ علينا   بمن فاق عليكم   وحشيتكم 
عذرا يا شياطين الجن فهناك من زاد عنكم شراسة وجورا وغدرا
----------------
يا اقباط كل واحد يخللي باله من دراعه  ..فآكلة لحوم البشر  مطلوقين فى الشوارع  يجولون  لافتراس مايمكن افتراسه  ..:وهم فى حالة سعار لا يفل معه*  الا  افران الغاز ..*. اللهم   الهم   المتوليين علينا   فعل  الصواب ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

]ياسر برهامى  ومخيون  و   الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــحــــــــــــــــــــــات سيلتقون   حملة السيسي    خلال أيام  قبيل الانتخابات 
__________________________________

*ايوة  بس    الانتخابات أساسا   ..    ...  حرام شرعاً*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

*بدون تعليق​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مايو 2014)

*من  طرائف الانتخابات المصرية*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 مايو 2014)

*كنتم  أحط   وأبذأ  أمة أخرجت للناس*


*;كنتم أبذأ وأحط وأسفل  وأقذر أمة أخرجت للناس *
*معكم  حق ان تعتبرونى متحاملا  ومتعصباً وحاقدًا  وكارها إلى أخر الاسطوانة :
ممكن تشاهد الفيديو   الاتى على اكونتك على الفايس  بوك   وعندئذٍ   أنا   راضى  بحكمكم - مع اعتذارى      مقدما  عما ستسمعون من بذاءات وسفه  أحط امة اخرجت للناس:    تحذير :  توجد ألفاظ  قذرة  وإيحاءات سافلة  من (مكارم أخلاق )   عصابة الاخوان المجرمين اللذين  لاذوا بأرض الشرك والكفر  ينشدون فيها عيشاً   أكرم    وأرحب     
فصدق فيهم القول :  ينتخبون  الحكم الاسلامى   فى الاوطان  ويهربون للتغرب فى أرض المشركين والنصارى والعلمانية  طلبا للعيش الارحب :وعجبي"

-تحذير    تحذير    تحذير : إحذر :سفالة اخوانية   .*


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152223851493051&set=vb.749683050&type=2&theater


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 مايو 2014)

يا   ردّالة  فى الصعيد   يوم     26   و  27    التصويت  لصالح   المشير السيسي  وليس  حسين الجسمى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2014)

*اللى    عايز يستوعب كيفية   ظهور    كتاب (ما أطلق عليه مؤلفه إنجيل برنابا)   دساً ونحلاً  وإفتراءاً    
يجيي يتفرج على أخلاقيات   خير أمة أخرجت للناس 

دس 
كيد 
إفتراء 
إختلاق 
تزييف 
تحرييض
أنعم وـأكرم  بها مكاره أخلاق 



*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 ديسمبر 2014)

اصدرت دار الافتاء المصرية فتوى فحواها 
*يجوز تهنئة الاقباط باعيادهم شريطة ان يتم ذلك بالفاظ وتعبيرات اسلامية*​
وتعليقي 
ان فيما يلي نماذج مقترحه للتهانئ 
على تويتر و اس ام اس
*مسيجيات مقترحة لتهنئة أهل الكتاب بأعيادهم داعشياً (( بما لا يخالف شرع الله ))*
*$$$ قل يا ايها الكريسماسيون لا اعبد ما تعبدون ولا انتم عابدون ( ما ) (..) اعبد .. كل سنة وأنتم طيبون ...بعد ضرب الرقاب ..وبعد ضرب منكم كل بنان.
&$$$ ص ... ق.... ألم ... كهعيص ... كل سنة وانتم طيبون يا اهل الكتاب .. فكلوا واشربوا وقروا عيننا واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم ..
$$$ : ،ن * والعيد وما تـحتفلون * بعدما القداس تصلون * ومن الكنيسة تطلعون * كل سنة وانتم طيبون * وكان ربك حليما بصيرا سميعا 
$$$$ ألر * إذا جاء عيد الاقباط والكريسمس* فهنأهم عند البابا *وسبح باسم ربك واستغفر * انه كان توابا 

$$$$ هذا عهد آل ايليا: آلا يدقوا ناقوسا والا يظهروا صليبا *والا يكتموا الكعك والبسكوت والفايش فى كنائسهم * وان يطعموا من نزل عليهم من المسلمين ثلاث ايام وثلاث ليالي طفاسةً* والا يلبسوا لبسا جديدا * والا يضربوا البمبا والشماريخ * والا يذهبوا للنوادى والحدائق وان يلزموا اضيق الطريق* وسلام على من يتبع الهودا!!!(..)
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 ديسمبر 2014)

(منقول)  من غير (مانقوووول)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 فبراير 2015)

*







أنقر للتوسيع...


تعليقي  
1]-  ماهم  بالفعل  موظفين  لدى  المحور الامريكى التركى القطرى.
يعنى   عايزين  إعلانات  من  عينة ما يلي :
2] 
مطلوب    ارهابي  خبرة 5 سنوات يجيد  الانجليزية  يجيد الوندوز والوورد  
تعبئة قنابل  - نسف تدمير للاتصال   :جوال 987 00899322

لدواعى السفر سيارة مفخخة 4سلندر  رنجات سينسور  2ونص طن متفجرات 

مطلوب : 
خبير تعبئة قنابل   ..  السن اقل من 40سنة  خمس سنوات خبرة  الاولوية للداعشي.

#  نبيع ونشترى أحزمة ناسفة - اسعار تنافسية .
سعر المنتج ثابت  سعر الشحن ثابت اينما كنت  اتصل الان .

عبايط جدا الامريكان  لما بيستهبلوا .​*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 فبراير 2015)

> قناة المحور
> ‫#‏أخبار_المحور‬ | ‫#‏عاجل‬ : رئيس الاستخبارات الأمريكية السابق يعترف: ساهمنا في صنع "داعش"
> صوت الناس


*ياااااااااااااااااا   حلااااااااوة         الاعتراف  بالحق       "فضيحة "   
طب ما احنا  عارفين
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 فبراير 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> 
> تعليقي
> 1]-  ماهم  بالفعل  موظفين  لدى  المحور الامريكى التركى القطرى.
> ...



هي الحقيقة اخدت من الأمريكان نفسهم تريقة بالهبل 
واحدة من التعليقات اللي عجبتني ، حد بيقولها هاتيهم عندنا ونشغلهم في ماكدونالدز
الغباء والاستهبال ، ديه إدارة سياسية ديه تطلع تقول تصريحات هبله وعبيطة؟ سكوتهم أحسن


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 فبراير 2015)

*



			محاولات  لافراغ   قوة الشهادة الباسلة   التى لابطالنا  الشهداء السعداء   من  جبروتها   واصالتها  ونقاوتها  .:.    ومزجها  بالشوائب         مثلا مثلا ما  كتب هنا

أنقر للتوسيع...


 [1]  لا نستطيع  أستبعاد الضعف البشرى  كلياً  .من الشهداء.  نحن لا نقيم منهم  أنصاف آلهه.  لابد أن نقبل إفتراضياً   أن   تكون  لهم  إنفعالاتهم البشرية   فهم بشر- وهذا   لا  ينتقص من بطولة الشهادة لاشخاص  مخطوفين ومحدد إقامتهم بالاخفاء القسري على  الهوية العقيدية والاصل الاثنى لمدة  لا تقل عن الشهر الشمسي 30 يوماً على الاقل...  ويتم مساومتهم ومجادلتهم فى عقائدهم   تحت تأثير الــــــتــرهيب والتهديد وربما الوعيد والعذاب المهين..  ومعلوم ان هناك تاريخ الاعلامى  عن سوابق  قطاعي الطرق  الداعشيين  واعمالهم الاجرامية فى حق سابقيهم.(المدنين العزل الامنين المسالمين).  ـ  [الدكتورمجدى صبحى وهناء طلعت زوجته وابنته كاترين].
[2]-  فى مقطع الفيديو  المذاع ..   توجد  أثار  للمونتاج   وأثار  للكاميرات متعددة المسارات والزوايا...  وموجودة أيضاً أثار للفوتو شوب ...    ونكاد  نقول بدون ان نكون جافينا الحقيقة ان الاستشهاد تم  فى 28 يناير او 29  يناير 2015 تقريباً  وان الفترة كلها يتم عمل بروفات لعرض المقطع  للفيديو  بصياغة معينة وبمضمون معين تصور الدواعش ان يكون صادماً..فكان اكبر  رسالة عن جهلهم وتناقضهم وخلوهم من الانسانية والمنطق والفكر  والدين.. وجاء رغم أنوفهم وأنف كبيرهم   شهادة مدوية  للمسيح  وللكنيسة وللشهداء.   
:
:830123*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أبريل 2015)

حتى لا ينحرف زوجها.. ياسر برهامى فى فتوى:
" *مزاج الزوجة ليس سببا فى امتناعها عن "المعاشرة"*
نقلا عن  اليوم السابع  -الثلاثاء14-4-2015م

XXXXXXXXXXXXX

يا سلااااام  تعجبنى  [بـــــرهم ]...  إنتا    [حقوقي]  مافيش  كلام..!!!

*منتهى الخلق العظيم ...ومنتهى   [ الفطرة]*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2015)

*
اعتقد جازما ان السيسي رئيسي لم يستوعب دروس الماضي حتي هذة اللحظة 
=============================================
درس البكباشي عبد الناصر / حل جميع الاحزاب وابقي علي جماعة الاخوان وشاركهم في الحكم بوزيرين ( التربية والتعليم والاوقاف ) وكانت النتيجة محاولة اغتيال عبد الناصر منهم في منشية الاسكندرية فأنقلب عليهم بعد ما كان متحالف معهم لأنة في الاصل اخوانجي 
درس الساداتي / أفرج عنهم من السجون نكاية في الناصريين وعقد الصفقة معهم فكانت النتيجة موتة مقتولا منهم ايضا
الثالثة ثابتة درس مبارك الغبي / علي الرغم مشاهدة قتل عمة السادات عمليا علي يديهم عقد معهم الصفقة ايضا مبارك يحكم ويورث ابنة وهم لهم الشارع والسيطرة علي الشارع والنقابات وكانت النتيجة رمي مبارك واولادة في السجن وتبوؤ الاخوان السلطة بتواطؤ من جنرالات المعاشات حواريو مبارك ( طنطاوي / عنان ) 
عبد الناصر - السادات - مبارك عبارة عن 3 محطات مترو في تاريخ الشعب المصري اما مرسي فهو قمة جبل الفساد والاستبداد لهؤلاء الثلاثة 
اقول قولي هذا لأن مملكة آل سعود تريد تكرار هذا الفيلم الهندي القذر 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد 
مش كدة ولا اية        
منقول من  :     Drfawzy Hermina             *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 أبريل 2015)

> المحكمه الاداريه العليا بمجلس الدوله تصدر حكما بأنه وفقا لأحكام الشريعه الاسلاميه الإضراب حرام و ممنوع و محرم شرعا و قانونا. هذا الكلام يستند إلى الماده الثانيه فى الدستور و لكنه يعارض ماده أخرى فى الدستور تقر بأن الإضراب حق لكل مواطن. و عجبى. بس آخر معلومه هى أن القاضى الذى أصدر هذا الحكم هو* المستشار لبيب حليم و هو قبطيا. *



تبعا  للمادة الثانية 
الاضراب  حرام
الاعتصامات المهنية  حرام  
الاعتراضات  حرام

لكن فساد الحاكم 
واهماله  
وسؤء تصرفه  
وعتهه   هو وصحبه الكرام

وسفهه  هو  وصحبه الكرام

هو ده فقط اللى مش حرام .....
:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2015)

> أستاذ العقيدة الاسلامية والتفسير بجامعة الازهر   تتكرم   بالموافقة   على رسامة المرأة قسا


من هنا 

خلاص  ها  أتجنن  من تدخل   كل  من لا يختص   في(ما )لا يخصه...
يا ستى   أعطى للمرأءة حقوقها  فيما تنتمى اليه من عقيدة   وبعدين  ربنا يحلها  
متشكرين يا ست آمنه 
جزاكم الله خير
وشكر الله سعيكم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2015)

> وزير مالية (ذمّى) يقترح اصدار صكوك اسلامية
> رئيس مجكمة إدارية عليا (ذمى ) يحكم بأن الأضراب حرررام شرعا



الحمد لله  
 -  ناقص  بأءه  البابا  يعيين  لهم   مفتى شرعى  [  من أحد الاديرة ]وتبقي كملت .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 مايو 2015)

يعقوب القبطى  :


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2015)

> *  الراجل عداه العيب الصراحة !!!! ذوق وعدل واخلاق !!!
> [[[أمير جبهة النصرة : لن نحمل ‫#‏نصارى‬ ‫#‏الشام‬ ما يفعله ‫#‏أقباط‬ ‫#‏مصر‬ و ‫#‏أمريكا‬ !!!]]]
> 
> *​


*
طيب ممكن نسأله هما اقباط مصر وأمريكا بيعملوا ايه ؟؟!!*​منقول من الدكتورة منى رومان


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يونيو 2015)

> محمد عمارة  يسيئ  للمسيحية  فى كتاب مجانى  توزعه مجلة الازهر الذى  يدار بأموال     دافعى الضرائب     مسلمين  واقباط     :  "المسيحية    ديانة  فاشلة  "


"    المسيحية "  برضه اللى ديانة    فاشلة ... يا ....  يا ....   ياعمارة 
الحمد لله   .. انها ليست فى  [نجاح ] [!!] ما  تعتقده  :" ديانة ناجحة "[....]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يونيو 2015)

> محمد  عمارة  فى  مجلة اسلامية   :"  المسيحية ديانة فاشلة "


رد قوى من المنظمة القبطية السويدية على تتطاول عمارة على المسيحية
*
الأهرام الكندى
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها ديانة تنتشر عبر التبشير وليست ديانة تنتشر عبر التكاثر والإنجاب !
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد أتباعها الان أكثر من 2.5 مليار نسمة حول العالم.
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن تعتبر أكبر أديان العالم إعتناقاً.
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن تعتبر دين الاغلبية في 120 دولة من أصل 190 بلداً مستقلاً حول العالم .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد الكاثوليك وحدهم بالعالم أكثر من عدد المسلمين السنة والشيعة مجتمعين ! .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن عدد معتنقي هذا الدين يتجاوز الثلاثين مليون نسمة سنوياً .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن أتباعها يسيطرون علي 4/3 الكرة الارضية ويسيطرون علي أغلب قارات العالم ( الامريكتين ، أوروبا ، أستراليا ، نصف قارة أفريقيا ، نصف قارة أسيا ) .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن مساحة روسيا الارثوذكسية أكثر من مساحة الوطن العربي بأكمله .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن إحصائيات الامم المتحدة تؤكد ان عدد معتنقي المسيحية سيزدادون لإكثر من ٤ مليارات نسمة بعد خمسين عام من الان .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها الديانة الوحيدة في العصر الحديث التي حوّلت دولة بأكملها من الوثنية الي المسيحية في اقل من نصف قرن ، وذلك دون ذبح أو تهجير أو دفع جزية ، وتلك الدولة هي كوريا الجنوبية والذي تحولت من دولة وثنية الي ثاني أكبر دولة لديها بعثات تبشيرية مسيحية خارجية بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكنها الديانة الأسرع نمو وانتشار في جنوب وشرق أسيا ( الصين والهند واليابان ) .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكن الدول المسيحية بها أرقي الجامعات والمعاهد العالمية ، وُترسل الدول الاسلامية أبناءها في بعثات دراسية للدراسة بتلك الجامعات والمعاهد المسيحية .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن يوجد لدي الدول المسيحية مستشفيات حديثة ومتطورة يأتي إليها المرضي من كل بقاع الارض ليعالجوا فيها ويأتي اليها شيوخ المسلمين وأبنائهم ليعالجوا بها .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن يفضل ملايين المسلمين أن يلجأون الي الدول المسيحية بحثاً عن حياة كريمة لهم ولإسرهم مفضلين الموت علي قوارب الصيد افضل من العيش في بلاد الشريعة والإيمان .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكن المسلمين الذين يعيشون في دول مسيحية ، حاصلين علي جنسيات تلك الدول ويتنعمون بالحرية والامان والرفاهية وحرية العبادة ، ووضعهم كبشر بتلك الدول المسيحية افضل مائة مرة من أوضاع المسيحيين أصحاب الارض الذين يعيشون في الدول المسماه بالاسلامية .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، ولكنها قدمت أطباء ، ومهندسين ، وعلماء ، وفنانيين ، وأدباء ، ومبدعين ، وشعراء ، وأقتصاديين ، ومثقفين ، من كافة المجالات بالملايين .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ، لكن عدد الذين حصلوا علي جائزة نوبل في كل المجالات العلمية من المسيحيين ، أكثر 1000% من عدد المسلمين الحاصلين عليها ! .
المسيحية ديانة فاشلة ولكنها الديانة الوحيدة في العالم التي تدعو إلي محبة أعدائها ، ومباركة لاعنيها ، والاحسان إلي مبغضيها ، والصلاة لإجل الاشخاص الذين يسيئون اليها .
دي نبذة قصيرة جداً جداً عن المسيحية الفاشلة ، وهنا أريد أن أسأل الدكتور محمد عمارة الذي ارهق نفسه بكتابة كتاب عن المسيحية الفاشلة ، أريد أن اسأل سيادته سؤال بسيط جداً :
أتمني إجابة علي هذا السؤال .
* كلمة أخيرة : اللهم نجنا من شر الحاقدين والمفلسين !​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يونيو 2015)

> يمنية   مسلمة محجبة ترشق    رئيس  الوفد الحوثي   بالحذاء  على الهواء فى مؤتمر صحفي
> * من   هنا *



*دا  اسلوب  حياة  ـ   
شوطة   فى خير غمة اخرجت للناس  ---   من  لم يتبع ملتهم   - ليس فقط لن يرضوا عنه  ---  بل  بابلغ انواع الاهانات والاساءات الجارحة اعتدوا عليه ...
هذه هى قدراتهم على التفاهم وعلى الحوار  وهذا هو موقفهم من الآخر​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 يونيو 2015)

نقلا  عن صفحة الاقباط الاحرار


> ده    جاى مخصوص عشان  يقلق -
> إقلق و إقبض


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 يونيو 2015)

*يوم اسود  فى تاريخ البشرية ​



			المحكمة العليا تقر زواج المثليين بجميع ولايات أمريكا.. وأوباما يهنئ بـ"انتصار" الحب        
المصدر  :  من هناhttp://arabic.cnn.com/world/2015/06/26/supreme-court-same-sex-marriage-ruling

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخى  لاعنه  ما  انتصر  الحُب اللى من النوع ده 
يا أحط  وأخس رئيس للولايات المتحدة فى التاريخ - 
اموت وافهم شعبه ازاى ساكت عليه -  طايقين البأف ده إزاى ...
إخص عاللى  جابوك يا اخى .

ده  خبر اسود  ومطينّ....   يا ترى  رجال الدين المسيحى  ها يكون   ايه  رد فعلهم 
المجتمع المدنى والهيئات والجمعيات القوقية الانسانية الفاضلة   هل ستوافق على هذه المسخرة والبذائة والانحطاط الى مادون الحيوانات...

حاجة مؤرفة    اهو  اوباما ده اللى يستحق  اوسخ   تل   صرم   يتحدف عليه 




			الشاذ اوباما يهتم بقضايا الشواذ وينتصر لهم ويهنيهم علي شواذهم .. !! ؟؟
اما الاقليات الدينية الشرق اوسطية مثل الاقباط والسوريان والكلدان والآشور والموارنة والأيزيدين فهو بخطط للقضاء عليهم لصالح داعش .. !! ؟؟
فعلا رئيس شاذ لدولة شاذة واللعنة كل اللعنة علي امريكا وقواد امريكا الزناة الشواذ فأنتم بابل الزانية مصيركم الهلاك وقريبا جدا اقرب مما تتخيلون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 يونيو 2015)

*الدخول   الى  موسوعة جينيز للارقام القياسية  فى الفجعة والجوعة  والفضايح ​قرر   وطنى الحبيب مصر  الدخول الى  موسوعة   جينيز للارقام القياسية -
وتو ان سمعت الخبر  - إنتشيت وإنتفخت اوداجى  واكدت لمرافقيّ  من الجنسيات الاخرى  
أننى  كنت بعيد النظر وصاحب رؤئية  مستقبلية  زى  توفيق عكاشة كدة لما تحمست لانتخاب المشير السيسي

   فها  نحن  سندخل  اخيرا  بعد طول  فراق  وطول  بحث عن الباب  والمفتاح  والرتاج     سندخل   من الباب وليس من الشباك 
سندخل 
  ربما سندخل من باب  تطوير التعليم وحذف  الوساخات  والدجل  والاكاذيب والزيف  الغث الموجود فيه
او ربما سندخل من باب  تطوير المعاهد البحثية  والمجمعات التعليمية او المستشفيات الجامعية 
أو  ربما   سندخل من باب  تطوير والتوسع فى الصناعات المعدنية للسلع المعمرة كالغاسالات   والمكيفات والمبردات  

كلا 

كلا 

من حيث سندخل سندخل 
سندخل  من باب     الفضائح  والجرس   والبهدلة   

قرروا  عمل اطول مائدة إفطار رمضانية  - فى شهر الخير 
وفى يوم الخير  - يوم الجمعة اللى فيه 27   قتيل و227 جريح فى الكويت  و37 قتيل  و60 جريح فى تونس 

فكانت   احلى  دخلة  



			شهد تنظيم «أطول مائدة إفطار في العالم» بمحافظة الإسكندرية مشاجرات بين الأهالي المشاركين في الإفطار وبعض موزعي الطعام من المطاعم المشاركة بسبب نقص الوجبات المجانية

2- تكدس مروري شديد بالإسكندرية قبيل المغرب بسبب أطول مائدة إفطار في العالم

الإسكندرية تسعى لدخول «جينيس» بتسجيل أطول مائدة في العالم الجمعة

وشهدت المائدة سوء حالة تنظيم من قبل القائمين عليها والمواطنين المقبلين خلال وقت الإفطار، كما قام الأهالي الذي لم يحصلوا على وجبات بتكسير كراسي المائد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



المصدر من هنا 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يوليو 2015)

*خنزيريات  قناة الخنزيرة  القطرية الاخوانية *​


> مذيعة  قناة الخنزيرة :تسال    مسئؤل فى جيش الحرب الاسرائيلي


مذيعة بقناة الخنزيرة عاملة مداخلة تليفونية مع احد مسؤلي جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلي وبتتسأل ازاي تسمحوا لمصر انها تدفع بكل المعدات والأسلحة الثقيلة وبأعداد كبيرة داخل سيناء ولايوجد تنسيق أمني بين السلطات المصرية والإسرائيلية وان ده معناه ان مصر لاتحترم معاهدة السلام 
رد عليها الاسرائيلي : مصر دولة كبيرة وقوية وتحترم معاهدة السلام منذ عشرات السنين ولها كامل الحق في اتخاذ اي إجراءات تجدها مناسبة لحماية حدودها وشعبها 
اما الاسرائيلي يكون اشرف من العربي الخائن 
اتفووووووووووو             
*إسمع   الفيديو*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يوليو 2015)

*المثلييين  :هما  حبوا  بعض

فى اطار  انتصار  الحب   :



أوباما   :اردوغان رجلنا فى الشرق الاوسط

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 يوليو 2015)

يا   حريم   الاخـــــــوان إحذروا 


> > إخوانى    اثناء محاكمته  للقاضي  :  كتب تصنيع القنابل المضبوطة طرفي  لا تخصنى  بل  تخص  زوجتى     !! (..)



*احــــــــــــــــــلا  مـــــــــــن الــــــــــــشــــــــرف  مـــــــــافـــــــيـــش 
والجــــــــرى   نــــــــص المجـــــــــدعــــــة   ....    والسجــــــن  للــــرجـــالــــة ...  لكن   الجبن   سيد الاخلاق 
 ونعـــــما    المرجـــــلــــة   يا  إخوان  *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يوليو 2015)

مقطع فيديو 


> اوباما بن  لادن ::     كنا  ندرب   داعش ..اوووه  أقصد  أ...ء ء
> 
> عفوا هذه زلة لسان   زى  ماانتو عارفين فى علم النفس



*صلات النبي عليك   حلاوتك فى الضرب بالصُرم   يا  سمارة 
إنبي يااارب ف حق دى الايام المفترجة  فالعشرة الاواخر وليلة القدر يكتبهاللك يا اوباما  يابن مسعدة .​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 يوليو 2015)

*بمنتهى المرارة :: كلامه واقعى يعكس الواقع المر الذى نعيشه*

*مدير المخابرات الأمريكية السابق  : إختفاء 4   دول عربية   بات أمراً   محسوماً  

قال المدير السابق لوكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية مايكل هايدن لصحيفة "لوفي جارو" الفرنسية، حول تضاؤل الدور الأمريكي في الشرق الأوسط: "لنواجه الحقيقة: العراق لم يعد موجودًا ولا سوريا موجودة، ولبنان دولة فاشلة تقريبًا، ومن المرجح أن تكون ليبيا هكذا أيضًا".

وتابع:" اتّفاقيات سايكس بيكو الّتي وضعت هذه الدول على الخارطة بمبادرة من القوى الأوربية في عام 1916 لم تعكس قطّ الوقائع على الأرض، والآن تؤكّد هذه الحقائق على ذكرياتنا بطريقة عنيفة للغاية".

وأوضح أن المنطقة ستبقى في حالة عدم استقرار في السنوات العشرين أو الثلاثين القادمة، معتقدا أن السياسة الهادفة إلى إحياء هذه الدول لن تكون مجدية".

وأضاف هايدن " لم أشهد عالما أكثر تعقيدًا من عالم اليوم، خاصّة في الشرق الأوسط في دول كانت تسمّى سابقًا بـ العراق وسوريا. اليوم لدينا الدولة الإسلامية والقاعدة والأكراد والسنة والشيعة والعلويون". 

وبحسب ما قاله هايدن "ربّما سيكون هناك مقعد سوري أو عراقي في منظمة الأمم المتّحدة ولكن البلدين قد اختفيا".

وأكد هايدن، أن الأكراد الآن هم الحليف المفضل للولايات المتحدة في المنطقة وسيبقون على تحالف مع القوى الغربية بسبب التقاء المصالح بين الطرفين، مشيرا لاستحالة عودة العراق كبلد موحد كما كان سابقا وحتى سوريا أيضًا، داعيا لتسليح الميليشيات الكردية فورًا.



  المصدر اضغط هنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وداعاً   عراق الاطياف والاعراق
وداعاً  سوريا تعايش الطوائف 
وداعاً ليبيا  الدولة 
وداعاً  اليمن الدولة 
الامر  أصبح فى كتب التاريخ                                                                         
طالما  هتفوا ضد  سايكس بيكو- 
  الان  حتى سايكس بيكو  اصبحت رفاهية   نبحث عنها فلا نجد ايجابياتها.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يوليو 2015)

*سجلت  شبكة   سكاى نيوز الامريكية  -القسم العربي :
  حال  مدينة[بنى  غازى]  الليبية   فى ظل  صراع الميليشيات الاسلامية المسلحة   متعددة الاعراق  التى تتطاحن  على الثروة والنفوذ  تحت  مسمى  الثورة  فى ليبيا  
والصورة    أبلغ من ألف كلمة 





المصدر إضغط هنا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يوليو 2015)

*


			نص دعاء محمد جبريل اللى أثار  حفيظة الامن المصرى :::

، «اللهم أصلح ولاة أمور المسلمين. اللهم وفقهم للعمل بكتابك، وتحكيم سنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، اللهم انصر إخواننا المجاهدين في سبيلك في كل مكان. اللهم سدد رميهم. اللهم ثبت أقدامهم. اللهم زلزل أرض عدوهم. اللهم اجعل جهادهم في سبيلك».

«اللهم لا تحرمنا أجر جهادهم. اللهم تقبل شهداءهم يا رب العالمين، اللهم أهلك كل طاغية يُعْبَد من دونك، يأمر بما نهيت عنه فيطاع، وينهى عما أمرت به فيجاب. اللهم لا تمكنهم في الأرض اللهم أحصهم عددًا، واقتلهم بددًا، ولا تبقِ منهم أحدًا، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين».
“اللهم عليك بمن سفك دماءنا، ويتّم أطفالنا، اللهم عليك بالإعلاميين الفاسدين، سحرة فرعون، اللهم عليك بالسياسيين الفاسدين، اللهم عليك بمن ظلمنا، اللهم عليك بمن اعتدى على حرمات البيوت، اللهم عليك بمن طغى وتجبر، اللهم عليك بشيوخ السلطان”.   
يا رب ا
اسألك بكل اسم هو لك ...
يا رب انتقم من هؤﻻء و ارنا اياتك فيهم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طب  وماله  كل  يوم كل الدعاة   من 1436 سنة قمرية بيدعوا نفس هذا الدعاء  -والناس فى الساحات اللى بيطلقوا عليها مساجد بيرتعشوا  وبيبكوا 
 شايفين  ربنا استجاب يعنى ؟؟؟!!!  النتيجة ايه؟؟؟!!      
​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يوليو 2015)

*





إستمايشن  والا  كونكان  ؟؟؟!!
إستمايشن فى الحرم  يا  رفضي  يابن الرفضي ؟؟؟!!!
الفاتحة  على  أرواحكم  جميعاً

.​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يوليو 2015)

> إستياء عام فى فرنسا   لاغلاق أحد الشؤاطئ العامة [شاطئ بلدة "فالاوريس" جنوب فرنسا ]    امام مرتاديها  لانها   قريبة  من  قصر   مصيّيف  أحد  الحكام   العرب
> 
> المصدر   مونت  كارلو  اضغط  هنا


من هنا ​
عايز  ينزل  البحر   اللى  بيئته  طاهرة نظيفة   ويشم  هواء نظيف فريش
غير موجود فى الاوطان الملوثة المسمومة 
بس غاية ما هناك  شوية احترام للحقوق  العامة والخاصة  - بمنع مخاليق ربنا جميعا من الحقوق اللى ربنا منحها  لهم - بحكم العادة .
:
: وبعدين  الحاكم العربي ده  خايف  لئلا  واحد  كاثوليكى فرنسي  والاحتى يهودى او ملحد اوروبي   يعمل معاه  زى  ما عمل    مجنون  تونس  الاسلامى   فى منتزه   مرحبا
إتطمئن  يا مولانا أنت فى  مكان  يخلو  نوعاً  من المسلمين  يعنى [ آمان ]  
:
:وبعدين فين  حكمت فعدلت  فآمنت - فنمت - اسطورة الفاروق يامولانا؟؟؟!؟؟؟!!؟!؟!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يوليو 2015)

*المتهمين : " يابيه  انما  [التمر] للفقراء والمساكين والقائمين عليها .والمؤلفة قلوبهم  يابيه "*​
الصورة منقولة عن ما ينشره الاستاذ مجدى خليل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2015)

*إتفضلوا   آهو  عمل نفسه  الامام محمد عبده   او  الشيخ عمر مكرم .
يموتوا   فى  البطولة على ورق​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2015)

مفتى الديار الليبية  :  يوضح ان عيد الفطر هذه السنة   سيأتى بمشيئة الله  بعد إنتهاء شهر رمضان مباشرةً





منقوووول


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2015)

سجل يا تاريخ  : بداية  تسليم  السلطة الى من لا يستحق - باكسابه صفة الاستحقاق بالعافية 
رائحة   دولة  البترو ريال  اللى اتجوزت الحكومة المصرية زواج عرفي -  فايحة  قوى قوى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يوليو 2015)

*





لكى يتم تلقيح   زى  اللى   حبايبنا الحلويين بيتكلمو عنه 
لازم الحيوانات المنوية  -تصل الى تجويف عنق الرحم  فى فترة زمنية  لا تزيد  عن  20-30دقيقة كحد أقصى  ولازم تكون محفوظة فى درجات حرارة  من 12-30 درجة سيليزية  ولا زم تكون فى وسط سكرى مناسب  ودرجة الحموضة والقلوية   يكونوا مضبوطين  ويتم  قذفهم   بطاقة حركة تساعد على الاندفاع نحو البويضة 

أدفع نص عمرى   وأعرف  الاسير   ومرات الاسير    واعوان الاسير  عملوها ازاى  وهو  فى معتقل ؟؟؟؟
اللى مكسوف  يـــــــُّدور وشه الناحية التانية  .

طبعا انا  لا اتابع  وكالة نصب الاناضول    لانه موقع   مؤدلج ومسيس لكن حصلت على الصورة من موقع  لشخص وطنى  نزيه  وعاقل  نشرها متهمكاً  ونحن نشرها منه  اى عبر وسيط . *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يوليو 2015)

واحد إسلامجى  يتكلم   بإعتباره سورى  ...  نسمع  معاً    "" شو  بيئؤؤل "":


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2015)

*عملية  الامل   فى  اليمن [ يقصدون صراع المذاهب] والصور  أبلغ  من الف كلمة *​
نقلا عن   المونت كارلو  العربية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2015)

> قاضى  مصرى  متهم برشوة جنسية  ينتهى به   الامر الى تقديم إستقالته  من القضاء    ورئيس  مجلس اللوردات البريطانى   يقدم استقالته  بعد مقطع فيديو يصوره يتعاطى المخدرات  برفقة مومستين



*هى  دى نتائج الخطية  والانباء دى أكبر  عظة للناس 
الاول إبليس  أول  من يبسط ويخفف من الخطية وبعدين أبليس ذات نفسه أول : من يفضح ويشهر ويشنع بــك يا  " ضحيته "  إحذروا الخطيئة  انها  فضيحة   وخسارة  على الارض وفى السماء*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2015)

> قطرية  تعرض    دفع   مبلغ  16  مليون جنيه استرلينى لشراء تمثال مصري أثري  فى     مزاد  فى لندن
> المصدر      إضغط  هنا



*تعليقي:   شفتوشى   إخلاص  ونقاؤءة زى بتاعة حبايبنا القطريين ؟؟؟؟؟
ال  16 مليون استرلينى  دول   كانوا ممكن يعملوا  ايه للايتام والمحتاجين  فى اوطاننا العربية المنكوبة ؟؟؟​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يوليو 2015)

* فى المسألة   المرتضي  منصورية​



			...ولقد  إتخذت قراراً   أرجوا منكم  أن تساعدوننى   عليه    ...لقد قررت ان اتنحى  تماماً  ونهائياً   
وان اعوووود الى   سفوف  الكماهير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من خطاب التنحى  
  إتنحيت  آمرتضي؟؟؟!!! 
طيب  هات  السي ديهاية اللى مسجلهالى قبل ما تتنحى ....!!!! *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 يوليو 2015)

> المهندس   ابراهيم  محلب      ينصح   الشباب    بان ينزلوا يسوقوا  توكتوك


*كويس  الحمدلله  
مش  نجيب ساويروس  وحده اللى ب"يُعك"فى الكلام  وبيجيب لنفسه الكلام *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 يوليو 2015)

> طوبة تفسد فرحة انطلاق أول قطار مصري
> نقلا عن :al-nahar.tv
> 
> أول قطار مكيف إنتاج مصري، هو الخبر الذي تداولته الصحف خلال اليومين السابقين، لكن يبدو أن الفرحة لم تكتمل حيث قام بعض المخربين برشق القطار بالطوب في أولى رحلات القطار التجريبية، من مصنع "سيماث" في منطقة التبين جنوب القاهرة وحتى ورش الهيئة بجوار محطة مصر برمسيس، مما أدى لكسر في الزجاج الخارجي لإحدى العربات.
> وفي تصريح خاص لـ موقع النهار، أكدت نجوى ألبير، المتحدث باسم هيئة سكة حديد مصر، أنه لم يتم التعرف على المعتدين، ولم تستبعد نجوى أن تكون هناك شبهة جنائية وراء الحادث.. من جانبها قامت قوات الأمن على الفور بمعاينة القطار، وتم إخطار النيابة العامة لتتولى التحقيق في الواقعة.


*شعب   منكوب  فيه    فصيل  مصمم   ما  يتقدمشي  ...عشان  كده بنقول  بناء الانسان  وتعليمه واعداد بنية تحتية اساسية فى الانسان    اهم   مقومات التنمية  ..
التمدن   والتنوير  أوفر إقتصادياً   وأجدى و أبدى  من صرف المليارات على تــرقّية وتــّــرف   
 شوية جهلة  وأجلاف   .
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 أغسطس 2015)

*


تنبه    بعض افراد الحرس المدني الإسباني يوم 3 أغسطس - آب الجاري أن مغربيا في السابعة والعشرين من العمر توفي اختناقا في حقيبة سفر اختبأ في داخلها ووضعت في صندوق سيارة على عبارة.

وكان شقيقه (34 عاما) قد استقل العبارة بطريقة قانونية مع سيارة في رحلة بين جيب مليلية الإسباني في المغرب والمرية جنوب إسبانيا. وقال ناطق باسم الحرس المدني إنه أراد، على ما يبدو تهريب شقيقه الأصغر إلى إسبانيا عبر إخفائه في السيارة.

وخلال الرحلة، اكتشف أن شقيقه لا يتنفس فأبلغ طاقم العبارة. وبذلت جهود كبيرة لإنعاشه من قبل طاقم العبارة ثم من قبل مسعفين في مرفأ المرية لكن من دون جدوى. وقد أوقف الأخ الأكبر واتهم بالقتل غير العمد.

وكان قد عثر على طفل في الثامنة من العمر من ساحل العاج مخبأ في حقيبة في المركز الحدودي بين المغرب وسبتة. وكان والده المقيم في إسبانيا قد حاول استقدامه سرا لأن راتبه لم يكن يكفي ليطلب إقامة نظامية لابنه.

وأثارت صور الأشعة التي تظهر وجود الصبي في وضعية الجنين في الحقيبة استياء شديدا في إسبانيا حيث منح في نهاية المطاف تصريحا بالإقامة المؤقتة والتحق بوالديه.
من هنا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


إيه ده  يا  عامونا الباشا  حد يعمل كده   عشان يترك بلداننا الاستلالالالية  ويروح لبلاد الكوفار والعياذو باللاه
حد يسيب العز والرفاهية بتاعة   "  أمير المدمنين"     عشان يروح لبلاد السافرات الكاسيات العاريات 
ايه  مانتاش عايز تتحكم  ب"دستوركم "
مش مكفياك المادة التانية بتاعة ان الشريعة الاستلالالالية    هى عقيدة الترومايات والمتروهات والقطارات والمكاتب والمبانى الحكومية   ورايح للدساتير  الوضعيّة  العلمانية 
المهم  أهو خير الماكرين طبق على أنفاسك   وانتقم منك.
انت عارف  الهجرة الغير شرعية - اللى بيتم اتهام اقباط  بالتسلل  الى ليبيا   - قرايبينك بيعملوا فيهم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع ان الاقباط  مابيتسللوش بالطرق دى الى ليبيا  كما يكذب   عليهم  اتباع الكذاب
وكمان  بالاسف العلمانين واليهود والمسيحيين  فى اوروبا  مش بيعملوا كده فى الاف المهاجرين  الغير شرعين فعلا امثالك وامثال غيرك   ممن لم يطبق على انفاسهم خير الماكرين . 
ياللا    بقي   ....  واتسأبات من جهنم  بأءة .​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أغسطس 2015)

> خر تحديث : 12/08/2015
> في حادثة غريبة، منع رجل آسيوي رجال الإنقاذ في دبي من انتشال ابنته التي كانت تغرق في البحر "خوفا على شرفها"، بحسب ما ذكرته صحف محلية. وقال ضابط الشرطة أن الرجل تصرف على هذا النحو لإنقاذ شرف ابنته ولأنه "يفضل موتها غرقا على أن يمسها رجل غريب".
> 
> توضيح: هذا الخبر الذي نشرته وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية (أ ف ب) الثلاثاء 11/08/2015 تبين أنه يعود إلى عام 1996 حسب ما كشفته صحيفة "الغارديان" البريطانية - http://f24.my/1DK8aUm
> ...


*أهو   ده   إللى قاللوك عليه   حافظ  مش فاهم.!![ ..]*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أغسطس 2015)

*حيث  أن  الديمقراطية   كفر  وحرام - وإبتداع من بنى علمان والصليبيين *​ثمن  حريتنا   وضريبة  اختيارات  شعبنا 
*فى الذكرى  السنوية   لفض  اعتصام  رابعة
حرق  مذابح   ومقادس  المسيحين  
والصورة من كنيسة  مارجرجس للاقباط الارثوذوكس  بمدينة اسيوط  ....*​





*الصورة  خير من ألف  مقال ....  حال الاقباط  فى  اطار السياسة مع  الاسلامويين.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2015)

*يعنى ايه وزير التعليم يطلع يعلن ان النظام للتدريس السنه دى هيكون بنظام المحاضرات اللى زمن الواحده منها ساعة ونصف وكانه بيقدم نظام جديد بالرغم ان النظام معمول بيه بالفعل منذ مايقرب 5 سنين تحت اسم نظام الفترة ليه الوزير بيحاول يقدم حاجات موجوده بالفعل بنسبهها تحت مسميات جديده على انها افتكاسه من افتكاساته
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أغسطس 2015)

> ارتفاع درجات الحرارة الى مستويات قياسية








منقول


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أغسطس 2015)

نقلا عن  جريدة  وطنى - الوطنية 
صباح الخير يا مصر.. يا رب أشكرك على ذكريات هذا اليوم، ١٤/ ٨
تعلمنا من الألم والتجربة أن مشيئتك ترشدنا إلى ما هو أعظم.. إن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً يتعب البناؤون وإن لم يحفظ الرب المدينة فباطلاً يسهر الحارس.. أنت ضابط الكل يا إلهي واتكالنا عليك في الكفاح والاستمرار
صورة كنيسة كرداسة المحترقة يوم ١٤ / ٨ / ٢٠١٣


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أغسطس 2015)

*



			لا إثم   على المتحرش  ولا   على  الناظر بشهوة   إلى المرأءة الغير محجبة  :   الامضاء  على  جمعه  مفتى الديار المصرية  السابق

أنقر للتوسيع...

]
" اللحم المكشوف"  و"  الحلوى الملموم عليها الذباب "
تعليقي :  هل اتاكم   حديث  الوسطية 
آرأئيت  ماذا فعل  ربك  بالازهر" منارة الوسطية والاعتدال   والترقي والتقدم".
يا عزيزى  كلهم  " دهماء همج أدعياء"... *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أغسطس 2015)

> مصادر : المسيحيون المعتقلون بالسعودية كانوا يحتفلون بعيد السيدة العذراء .. والسلطات تقرر نزع الإقامة منهم وترحلهم الي لبنان
> علي خلفية إعتقال 27 مسيحى بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، لإتهامهم بممارسة "صلاه" غير إسلامية ، وحيازة "أناجيل" ، أكدت مصادر مطلعة بان المتهمين وهم لبنانيون الجنسية ، كانوا يحتفلون بعيد السيدة العذراء داخل مسكنهم ، حيث تم مداهمة المكان والقبض عليهم جميعا .
> ووفقا لصحيفة الديار اللبنانية ، قررت السلطات السعودية نزع الإقامة من المتهمين وترحيلهم خارج المملكة الي لبنان، ولم تفلح محاولاتهم لشرح وجهة نظرهم للسلطات السعودية بأن القرآن الكريم يقدر السيدة العذراء، وان صلاتهم لم تتسبب في اى أضرار.
> وكانت الشرطة الدينة او مايسمى بـ"هيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر" ، وبالتعاون مع شرطة محافظة الخفجي في المملكة العربية السعودية، داهمت منزلا في حي العزيزية واعتقلت 27 شخصا من بينهم عدد من الأطفال ، بتهمة ممارسة الصلاة المسيحية، وحيازة "اناجيل"
> يشار الي ان المملكة العربية السعودية تمنع رسميا ممارسة اي عبادة او صلاة دينية غير الاسلام، وتعتبر كل الديانات الاخرى غير مرغوب فيها على اراضيها.



*تعليقي : ياللعار  ياللشرار *​: على  رأى الفنان   يوسف بيك وهبي


----------



## كليماندوس (17 أغسطس 2015)

عصر الرسول " عليه السلام " كان افضل من العصر الحالى

زاد التشدد و المظهريه - فاكرينها شطاره


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أغسطس 2015)

> احد    الدعاه  الاسلامويين     يقول  ان الرجل الاوروبي ديوث    بسبب اكل الخنزير     ..



*كاك    كاك  ....  من كتر اكل   الدجاج ....
ومؤاااااااااء.....    الواحد   [ممعزز] (..)  !!!!     من كتر اكل  المعيز​*]


----------



## كليماندوس (27 أغسطس 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *كاك    كاك  ....  من كتر اكل   الدجاج ....
> ومؤاااااااااء.....    الواحد   [ممعزز] (..)  !!!!     من كتر اكل  المعيز​*]



يادى المزاج العالى ...
و ادى عيد الضحية جاى وحانشوف مين اللى حا يمئمأ و حا ينطح و يرفص ....


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 سبتمبر 2015)

*







			دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)— مع بروز أزمة اللاجئين السوريين الوافدين إلى دول أوروبية، نقدم لكم على الخريطة بالأرقام أعداد اللاجئين السوريين في الدول المحيطة إلى جانب الذين يسعون للحصول على لجوء في أوروبا، بحسب آخر أرقام الصادرة عن مفوضية شؤون اللاجئين التابعة للأمم المتحدة.

- عدد النازحين داخل سوريا: 7.6 مليون شخص.

- في العراق: 249.463 لاجئا.


- الأردن: 629.245 لاجئا مسجلا بصورة رسمية وتوقعات بوجود 1.4 مليون لاجئ.

- مصر: 132.375 لاجئا.

- لبنان: 1.113 مليون لاجئ.

- في أوروبا يسعى 348.540 لاجئ للحصول على لجوء سياسي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ْْْXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

الحقيقة    أن  :ما  خفي  كان  أعظم ....
وأكاد   أعتقد أن الاعداد فى مصر  على الاقل - اضعاف هذا الرقم ..
فمحركى  الحرب بالوكالة فى سورية - عليهم ان يعرفوا  - كل ساعة تمر -  اى جرمٌ  يصنعون..
المنطقة لا تستحمل  المزيد   يا محترمين ....
الحرب فى سوريا ليست "  ثورة وطنية ":                               مهما نعقت الاذاعات التى قبضت  والمنابر الاعلامية المستأجرة ....
حرب مذهبية طائفية بامتياز -حرب بالوكالة - حرب فاقدة للشرعية
وتكرار واستمرار لحروب العراق [ حرب العراق وايران -  حرب إجتياح العراق]
حاكموا هتلر اؤباما - وانتهى الدرس ياغبي.*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 سبتمبر 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> الحرب فى سوريا
> حرب مذهبية طائفية بامتياز -حرب بالوكالة - حرب فاقدة للشرعية
> *


*تمام 
هذا نتاج هجمات 11 سبتمبر و ما فعله ابن لادن بامريكا
لو نتذكر آن ذاك ، انكب الغرب على الكتب الاسلاميه - و ظن البعض انهم سيدخلون فى دين الله افواجا ، و تمخضت الدراسات الى جعل الصراعات الاسلاميه تنتقل الى داخلهم بدلا من تصديرها الى الخارج - و نجحوا فى ذلك
و ها نحن الذين بين شفى الرحى اولا و ثانيا الاطفال و النساء و العجائز تباعا
و الغريب ان العرب يعلمون ذلك و يستمرون فى هذه الغوغائية بكل نرحيب لان الغرب و ببساطه " جاب جون تمام " فيهم
فاصبحنا نرى الاسلاميين يهدون و ينسفون حضارتهم " بإيديهم " دونما تدخل اجنبى**[/COLOR]*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أكتوبر 2015)

9اكتوبر  2011   مسئؤلية   المجرم حسين طنطاوى  وافراد المجلس العسكرى  
عن فرم   شباب الاقباط   تحت الدبابات والمدرعات فى  منطقة ماسبيرو


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أكتوبر 2015)

> مجرمى    تنظيم    الدولة  الاسلامية    داعش   ينفذون     بسادية  ينفردون بها  حكم   سحق   الجندى السورى   فادى   عمار -  شيعى علوى -  سحقاً   تحت جنازير  دبابة   - على  زعم انه متسبب    فى  سحق عظام  آخرين بنفس الكيفية  ...
> المصدر   من  هنا
> .


XXXXXXXXXX
التعليق الاول :  هم  لديهم دائما التبريرات والتفسيرات الجاهزة المطعون فى شرعيتها ونزاهتها وقانونيتها .
التعليق التانى : الحمدلله  على نعمة الكفر وكفي بها نعمة 
اللهم اكفنا شر الدولة الاسلامية وكل ماهو اسلامى .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 أكتوبر 2015)

*


			تنظيم  الدولة الاسلامية  يعلن  انه يتبنى ما قال انه عملية اسقاط   طائرة ركاب مدنية     ثبت انها تقل   217   سائحاً   من المدنين الرووس
منهم    17  اطفال و  138 من النساء    فوق شبه جزيرة سيناى المصرية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعليقي:
مدنين ...!!!؟؟
مليشيات عصابية اسلامية  مسُّلحة     يقولون   انهم  اسقطوا طائرة ركاب مدنية 
فيها 138  امراءة  و17 طفل
كالعادة لا جديد تحت الشمس
هم هم كماهم من 1734سنة قمرية

المهم نصيحتى للاطباء الشرعيين  تحققوا  من  الجثث  المتفحمة للنساء  لئلا  يكون المحمديين  إستكملوا باقي أخلاقيات  تراثهم العقيدى ..  {ليفهم القارئ}.​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 أكتوبر 2015)

> جماعات  تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية تبث مقطع  فيديو  على اليوتيوب  ..لما قال انه عملية اسقاط    الطائرة الروسية    من على ارتفاع 31 الف قدم  الساعة 6  صباحاً  - فى ظروف مناخية بالغة الصعوبة - وخبراء :{ فحص   المقطع    يُظهر انه  مفبرك ..ومُّصور فى افغانستان  }
> وروسيا    :ترفض  تصديق  حدوث   عدوان  مبدئياً.



*  تعليقي :
لايزال المرء يكذب ويكذب   حتى   يـــــــُّـكتب عند الله  "إسلامياً  "   
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 أكتوبر 2015)

> تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية    يعلن   انه   اسقط   الطائرة الروسية
> 
> التى سقطت فى سيناى  صباح السبت  31اكتوبر ويبث شريط فيديو    لعملية الاسقاط



*  للاطلاع  على  تهكم وسخرية بعض  المواقع  والمراسلين الاجانب   إضغط هنا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 نوفمبر 2015)

*



			وفاة    احمد  الجلبي    بسكته  قلبية مفاجئة نتيجة ازمة قلبية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وحدوووووووه
اذكروا حسنات موتاكم 
لاشماتة فى الموت 
الله     يرحمه  كان  عميد الارهابين  والطائفين فى العراق    ومن سلم العراق  للامريكيين  تسليم  مفتاح تشطيب فاخر سوبر لوكس   ... 
 أول من خان العراق     :   الطائفي  الخائن  احمد الجلبي ...
الله يرحمه كان مطلوب  اعدامه  خمسين مرة ونيف  من  عشرة سنين  ونيف*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

> هجومات غادرة وسط المدنيين      الفرنسيين فى قلب باريس  تطيح  ب 142   شهيداً  ومئات الجرحى والمصابين   - اؤلاند يعلن الطوارئ ويغلق الحدود والعالم مصدوم.


 منتظر الى جوار وسائل الاتصالات منتظر  ان  يقوم بوتين بتعليق رحلات الطيران من والى فرنسا 
او يرسل  افواج من السلاح الجوى تقوم باجلاء السياح الروس  فى فرنسا ...
منتظر
ان تقوم جمعية واحدة من جمعيات حروق الانسان التى لا تري مظالم الاقباط 
لان قويطر وال سعود لا يدفعون نهائيا  عن  هذا الentity

الحقوقين  لا يرون الا حقوق القتلة والخونة ممن يدفعون بسخاء.
.....انتظر ان يتكلم  كلب واحد عن فرض حالة الطؤارئ  او القاء القبض على المشبوهين او اغلاق  محطات مترو ( 12  محطة  اغلقوا فى باريس )....
*انا ادعم السيسي 
بقوة  خصوصا بعد  سقوط حزب الزور   ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*





عندما   ينتحر المنطق :
سكارى   حانات المراقص فى باريس  من الملحديين واللاادريين 
    يعتبرونهم   صليبيين  او  مسيحيين 
المدنيين يعتبرونهم   محاربين 
الملاعب والمراقص  يعتبرونها حصون.

الغدر والمكيدة : يعتبرونها   غزوة   ونصر مؤزر من الله .

لا غرو  ماداموا يعتقدون   ان ما   جاء من الشيطان   وكآنه  جاء من الله 
وللناس فى ما يعتقدون   مذاهبو.​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## بايبل333 (15 نوفمبر 2015)

عندما يحدث اى تفجير فى العالم قبل ان يذهب الخبراءوقبل ان تخرج تصريحات حقيقة او خاطئة يخرجوا للعالم المسلمين ويقوالوا الاسلام دين سلام 
اليس فى هذا الامر غرابة ودهشة عميقة..؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 نوفمبر 2015)

> مصادر: شبهات حول 4 عاملين بمطار شرم الشيخ فى حادث الطائرة
> قالت مصادر أمنية مسؤولة إن أجهزة الأمن تمكنت، من خلال كاميرات المراقبة بمطار شرم الشيخ الدولى، من تحديد 17 عاملا وموظفا يعملون فى المطار تعاملوا مع الطائرة الروسية التى سقطت وسط سيناء فى 31 أكتوبر الماضى، ونتج عنها مصرع جميع ركابها وعدهم 224 شخصا. وأضافت المصادر، التى طلبت عدم نشر أسمائها، أن أجهزة الأمن توصلت إلى أن 4 من هؤلاء العمال تثار الشبهات حول تورطهم فى زرع قنبلة بذيل الطائرة قبل إقلاعها.
> 
> 
> ...



*مازال   موظف الامن   او الجمارك فى المطار 
يتواطأ
ويخون  
ويتساهل فى الحرام 
ويتضامن  ويقتل  مدنين منهم138 امرأة  مدنية بدم بارد..
ويخلبص ويتخابث ...
ويخون ويتخابث ...ويستهتر ويخل  باصول وقوانين ونظم   مهنته  

حتى يكتب عند الله   اسلامياً *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 نوفمبر 2015)

> جواز سفر سوري مزور بـ1500 دولار في "أسواق" فيسبوك
> الجمعة الدامية في باريس لفتت أنظار العالم إلى مشبوهين محتملين اندسوا بين اللاجئين الوافدين على أوروبا بطرق غير قانونية. صفحات متخصصة في فيسبوك تتاجر بالوثائق المزورة علناً. رحلة في أسرار عالم اللجوء والإرهاب.  بعد المذبحة التي شهدتها باريس أخيرا، تركزت الأنظار على جواز سفر سوري، يرجح أن يكون لأحد الذين قدموا طلب على اللجوء في اليونان قبل المجيء إلى فرنسا. موقع فضائية الجزيرة سخر من إعلان سلطات الأمن الفرنسية بشان العثور على جواز السفر ( يوم الأحد 15/11/2015 ) واعتبر أن "العثور على جواز سفر سوري بجوار جثة أحد الانتحاريين الذين نفذوا هجمات باريس فجر طاقة السخرية لدى السوريين". وقد يتساءل المرء ما إذا كانت متابعة خيط هذا الجواز ستوصل أجهزة الأمن إلى الإرهابيين الذين قاموا بالهجمات.
> هناك صفحات متعددة على فيسبوك، تنشر تسهيلات ومعلومات وتفاصيل عن طرق اللجوء وكيفية التعامل مع القوانين في ألمانيا والسويد خاصة. وهي تحث الراغبين في اللجوء على مراجعة صفحات القوانين الخاصة باللجوء، بل ان بعضها يترجم وينشر مقاطع من القوانين الألمانية الخاصة وبيانات من مواقع ألمانية بما في ذلك DW عربية. احد هذه البوستات ظهر يوم (15 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 2015) بالشكل التالي:
> Schleuser-Facebook-Seiten
> ...



*تعليقي   مازال  المرء   يزّوّر  ويرتشى   وينحرف بمهام وظيفته   حتى  يكتب عند الله   
مجاهداً  اسلامياً*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 نوفمبر 2015)

> لص    متدين
> 
> من هنا



جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 نوفمبر 2015)

> مجلس   حكماء  علماء المسلمين   بعد التقاء السيسي  :
> لايجوز   ربط    الارهاب  بالاسلالام



تعليقي  :  طبعا طبعا  يا أؤنكل - ده حتى يبقي  ظلم  وإفتراء.......    
للاجرام الدولى​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 نوفمبر 2015)

منقول من صفحة الدكتور   فوزى هورمينا ع الفايسبوك  


> الي العقول وليس العجول اقول ::
> ------------------------------------
> اليمين الذى يرتدى اليونيفورم لا يختلف عن نظيره الذى يرتدى الجلباب القصير .. !! ؟؟
> مجلس طنطاوى أصر على الاستمرار فى إدارة الفترة الانتقالية لكى يضمن تسليم الحكم لتيارات دينية يمينية محافظة يمكنه التفاوض معها من أجل صفقة للخروج الآمن. الديناصورات التى ترتدى اليونيفورم أصابها الرعب من احتمال وصول البلاد إلى ديمقراطية حقيقية ربما تقود لتصعيد قوى وطنية تسعى لتغيير جذرى يفضح من شاركوا فى فساد وجرائم النظام السابق التى يجب أن يتم دفنها فى القبور ....



ننشره للاهمية القصوى   مرة اخرى  لانه برأئيي أصاب عين الحقيقة 
*الي العقول وليس العجول اقول ::
------------------------------------
اليمين الذى يرتدى اليونيفورم لا يختلف عن نظيره الذى يرتدى الجلباب القصير .. !! ؟؟ 
مجلس طنطاوى أصر على الاستمرار فى إدارة الفترة الانتقالية لكى يضمن تسليم الحكم لتيارات دينية يمينية محافظة يمكنه التفاوض معها من أجل صفقة للخروج الآمن. الديناصورات التى ترتدى اليونيفورم أصابها الرعب من احتمال وصول البلاد إلى ديمقراطية حقيقية ربما تقود لتصعيد قوى وطنية تسعى لتغيير جذرى يفضح من شاركوا فى فساد وجرائم النظام السابق التى يجب أن يتم دفنها فى القبور ....*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 نوفمبر 2015)

*



			وفاة   مطران القدس    عن  73  سنة وسفر البابا   تاوضروس  الى القدس   للصلاة عليه ودفنه هناك حسب وصية المطران   - اوصي  ان يدفن بالقدس التى خدم بها  24   سنة -
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			أخس  غمة  أخرجت للناس  تمطر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى  بخلاصة ما فيها من بذائات  وفحش وسفه  وسفالة  وقاذورات لفظية  - رفضاً لزيارة البابا تاوضروس للقدس- رغم ان الاخير اوضح ان توجهه للقدس ليس الا لاتمام مراسم الصلاة على الجثمان  والدفن  فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعليقي:
1-  غلطان البابا تاوضروس   انه  لم ياخذ  الاذن والموافقة - فى صورة فتوى من فتاوى   مشايخ المنصر  كالحى الوجوه !!!!!!  كان  واجب عليه يستجدى حقه فى اتخاذ قرار ما او تنقلات ما .(....).!!!!
2- كأّن البابا شنوده ( سلفه)...  سلم  من ألسنتهم النابية ..او نجى من أحقادهم الضافية.وسفالاتهم المشهوده .  

      (فلن ترضي عنك المظلمين الا ان تتبع ملتهم).

3-  من  زمان   تخليينا  عن  اى توقع  منهم  او عتاب  عليهم : لا يُّعاب   عليهم   و  لا يُّلامون 
- لا  يـــُّـــلام عليهم   :   لا للموت  ولا للموقف  لا  حرمة  ولا  رهبة   ولا احترام  لديهم 
ولا للمشاطرات الانسانية   مكان فى امة تخطت حاجز الانسانية منذ 1437 سنة  وايضا تخطت مجال الحيوانية  والان هى فى الدرك الاسفل من الشيطانية ....  لا  يُّعاب عليهم  ولا  يـــُّــلامون.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*



			قتل 22 شخصا عندما فجر انتحاري نفسه في مسيرة للمسلمين الشيعة في ولاية كانو شمالي البلاد، حسب شهود ومنظمين.
تبنت بوكوحرام السبت في بيان نشر باللغة العربية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مسؤولية التفجير الانتحاري قائلة إن أحد عناصرها فجر المتفجرات التي كانت بحوزته وسط المسيرة.
وأُعلِن في البداية عن مقتل 21 شخصا لكن شخصا قتل لاحقا متأثرا بجراحه ليرتفع العدد إلى 22 شخصا. وجرح 38 آخرون.
ونظمت المسيرة لإحياء مناسبة عاشوراء التي تحيي مقتل الإمام الحسين، سبط الرسول محمد.
وقال ناطق باسم الحركة الشيعية، علي يوسف كاياكي، إنه "بعيد الهجوم، انضم إلى المسيرة المزيد من المسلمين الشيعة"، مضيفا أنهم يأملون في الوصول إلى نهاية المسيرة الأسبوع المقبل.
وقال أحد المنظمين لوكالة فرانس برس إن الانتحاري اندس وسط الزحام وفجر نفسه قبل أن يُكتشف.
وقال أحد الشهود لبي بي سي إن الهجوم وقع بعيد اعتقال رجل كان في حوزته قنبلة.
وقالت مصادر أمنية وقائد محلي للشيعة إن المشاركين في المسيرة كانوا متوجهين إلى مدينة زاريا إحياء لذكرى إنشاء الحركة الشيعية.
وقال ناطق باسم الحركة الشيعية، علي يوسف كاياكي، لوكالة الأسوشييتد برس، إن 40 شخصا أصيبوا بجروح في هجوم الجمعة.
ووقع التفجير الانتحاري في قرية داكاسويي التي تبعد عن عاصمة كانو بنحو 20 كيلومترا في الجنوب.
وواصلت المسيرة طريقها رغم التفجير وهي مناسبة سنوية تستمر سبعة أيام.
وقال أحد زعماء الحركة الشيعية، محمد توري، "لم نفاجأ بأننا تعرضنا للهجوم لأن هذا الوضع في كل أرجاء البلد. إن ما حدث لم يردعنا عن القيام بواجباتنا الدينية".
وينطلق المشاركون في المسيرة من كانو إلى مدينة زاريا المحاذية لولاية كادونا حيث يوجد مقر الحركة الشيعية.
وطُلب من قوات الأمن النيجيرية أن تبتعد عن المسيرة بعدما اشتبك جنود نيجيريون السنة الماضية مع بعض المشاركين في المسيرة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى مقتل بعض الأشخاص، بمن فيهم ثلاثة أبناء لزعيم الحركة الشيعية الشيخ زكزاكي.
ويأتي التفجير بعد حوالي عشرة أيام من تفجير انتحاري نفذته سيدة في سوق مزدحم في كانو.
نقلا عن  بي بي سي العربية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*تعليقي :
يعجبونى   أؤى الزملا  بتوع بوكو حرام ...
شوية مسيحين 
على إشي شيعة ..
ناس عندهم دمغراطية  صحيح ..
ناس بيشجعوا "التنوع" و "التعددية "(...)!!!
المهم تذكر ان الارهاب لادين  له. الا  الاظلام 

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2015)

> { اردوغان:    تم انذار المقاتلة الروسية عشر مرات ولم تستجب ولن نركع الا لله الواحد القهار}



تعليقي :*
شخلول اسطنبول المخبول بيقول إن المقاتلة الروسية اخترقت المجال الجوي التركي لمدة 17 ثانية.. وفي نفس الوقت بيقول إنه خلال هذه المدة - الطويلة جدا زي ما انتوا شايفين - تم تحذيرها طبقا للمعايير الدولية ، يعني تم تحذير الطيار الروسي عشر مرات في خلال 17 ثانية ، وهو رد عليهم أو تجاهل الرد عليهم برضه ، وكل ده في خلال الـ 17 ثانية ..!!

يعنى الطائرة اخترقت الاجواء  التركية فى 17 ثانية والجنود والقادة الميدانيين ابلغوا قياداتهم  العليا 
والقيادات العليا  فكرت  ورجعت لقواعدها الشعبية بما انها قيادات منتخبة ديمقراطيا بغزوة الصناديق التى قالت نعم للاسلام -  وتم التقرير وابلاغ القرار    والميدانين   حصلوا منهم على قرار اسقاط طائرة روسية مقاتلة  ونفذوا فى 17ثانية ..
الاظلاميين  لما   ينخعوا  علينا  ويعملوا غضنفرات.  
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كليماندوس (20 ديسمبر 2015)

حلوة الصورة
اخراجها فيه مواكبة للاحداث


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2015)

اللى فى الصورة وارد انه يحصل فى الواقع ومنتظر ربنا يستر متبقاش حرب عالمية تالتة


----------



## كليماندوس (21 ديسمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اللى فى الصورة وارد انه يحصل فى الواقع ومنتظر ربنا يستر متبقاش حرب عالمية تالتة



ما هو لو حضرتك " كنتى " تابعتى التعليق دا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3725000&postcount=12

- ما كنتيشى قولتى الكلام دا ...

برجاء الانتــــباه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 يناير 2016)

ALLIGATOR    tears​
    ..The  real   doer     after   his  every       Massacre, and      each  quarrel [under his patronage] in our    region  ,  he weeps    ,  who   believes  him ​????

*دموع التماسيح ....
الذئب يبكى .....

 ترى  هل هناك  من يصدق  تمثيليات  هذا الطاغية اللئيم؟؟    *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 يناير 2016)

*


			الحقوقي  المصري  مجدى خليل   يتبنى   حملة  على الفايسبوك لمهاجمة الكنيسة القبطية   الارثوذوكسية  ويصفها بالفريسية والدواعش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعليقي :
1- مادام الفكر اللاهوتى  داخل المؤءسسة الدينية    غير مُعتدى  وغير مُّتّعدى   على المجتمع
اذن الاولى بأهل  الاجتماع  واهل السياسة  ان يمتنعوا عن الدخول الى مجال الدين  تماما  كما نهينا  عن دخول  رجال الدين  ورجال الفقه الى السياسة  والا   عد  ذلك احجافاً  واختلالا فى موازين العدل والتوازن.

2-  الشخصانية وتصفية الحسابات  والتربص الكيدى باشخاص  واساقفة وتيارات   فكرية  ..والانحياز الى أخرى  - تفقد الحقوقي مصداقيته  لدى الشعوب  .




​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 فبراير 2016)

> السعودية    توقف   معوناتها  المالية للبنان      لعدم استجابة وانصياع الاخير  لرغبات   وسياسات المملكة
> 
> *من هنا*
> 
> ...


*تعليقي   :    كل  شيئ   بثمنه 
جدع يا لبنان   عقبال  مصر  التى    تعربد فيها   قوى الاظلام   والظلم  والشر   والعدوان والخيانة والتعصب   من   80 سنة م
ياربي  يتنبه السيسي   ويصل الى هذه الدرجة من اليقظة والشجاعة والوطنية *​


----------



## ohannes (19 فبراير 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *تعليقي   :    كل  شيئ   بثمنه
> جدع يا لبنان   عقبال  مصر  التى    تعربد فيها   قوى الاظلام   والظلم  والشر   والعدوان والخيانة والتعصب   من   80 سنة م
> ياربي  يتنبه السيسي   ويصل الى هذه الدرجة من اليقظة والشجاعة والوطنية *​



يا صديقي ... ازمة مالية تقاسم التركة في العائلة المالكة+ ازمة انخفاض ااسعار البترول + تورطه في حرب البمن 
قريبا المملكة الوهابية ..... نحو الافلاس المالي
.
.
من حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 فبراير 2016)

*  إضغط هنا  تتفرج  على   مخلوقات   لسانها  بينقط "بييبييه" يعنى  كاكاه   عدم اللامؤاخذة
*​


----------



## soul & life (20 فبراير 2016)

ناس اتعودوا على كده والعيب مش عليهم العيب على دولة بكل اجهزتها الامنية  تركت مثل هؤولاء يتفوهون حقارات فى قنوات مخصصة لبث سموم وخرفات على الشعب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مارس 2016)

> مسلحون يقتلون 4 راهبات و12 آخرين في “هجوم شيطاني” على دار رعاية للمسنين باليمن
> المصدر :  من هنا
> 
> من هنا
> ...



ونعما    الرحمة للعالمين 
نعما  مكار(ه)  الاخلاق.
  آدى البطولة  والا بلاش    آدى  الزعامة  والا بلاش ...
آدى  خير {غ}مة أخرجت  للناس والا بلاش...
برافووووووووووو   ....  فرسان  الخلافة ...
تصفيق حاد.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مارس 2016)

تعليقي :  بلاش  نقل تفاصيل ما داخل القاعات -بلاش فضايح


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مارس 2016)

لا اموت ابدا بل ادخل الحياة. شهيدات الخدمة المجانيّة. في اليمن ... الاخت انسالم والاخت بريجينات والاخت مارجيريت والاخت جوديت. صلاتهم معنا. امين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 مارس 2016)

*



			مستر    زاندو   :   المواطن  المصري   يكفيه اتنين جنيه فى اليوم ليعيش عيشة هنية 

   الحكومة  :  طرشانين وعاملين عبايط     

 مستر  زاندو  :   احنا اسياد وغيرنا  عبيد   

الحكومة طرشانين وعمالين عبايط    

مستر زاندو :  ابن الجناينى   ماينفعشي  يبقي  وكيل نيابة 

الحكومة طرشانين وعاملين عبايط 

مستر زاندو  :   اللى يغلط  لازم يتحبس  حتى  ولو كان المحروس استغفروا اللاه العالى العزيم ....

الحكومة والسيسي والطيب  : هوووووب  ... عندك  إلآ    المحروس .... البيت دا    طاهر  
وياام المتطاهر روشي الملح  سبع مرات ..
....



			تعليقي :    دولة  -للخلف  دُر....  
إلى  الخاااااااالف  بسرعة القذيفة الصاروخية البازوكا ...موعتاااداااال   ماااارررش.....    
هوب  إنطلق.

   يا حضرات  ::مافيش فائدة فى دولة  تقودها قوى الكهانة ........

يا خيبة املى فيك يا سيسي  يا بن ام سيسي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 مارس 2016)

> إقالة  الزند  خلال  24 ساعة   وعشرات  الابلاغات   ضده    بإزدراء   الاديان


مايلى منقول :
*عضمة زرقــــا | تاريخ الاقباط
‏
النار تأكل نفسها 
هكذا تعلمنا من التاريخ ان النار تأكل نفسها اذا لم تجد ما تأكله ..وان من يربي ثعبانا في عبه ..لما يدفي هيلدغه ..
الزند يقال من منصبه كوزير عدل لزلة لسان اعتبرها الازهر والمصريين تطاول علي النبي واعتذر الزند مرات ومرات بل ووصف نفسه انه من الكفار او مثل الكفار الذين سامحهم النبي في حياته ..
وحرقت نيران قانون الازدراء وزير العدل ..وزير القوانين ...الرجل الذي لم ينظر بعين الرحمة لاطفال صغار ضاع مستقبلهم بحكم جائر ..اطفال بني مزار المتهمين بالازدراء وهم لا يعلمون معني الكلمة ايه ..الرجل لم تهزه دموع الامهات ولا رسائلهن ..ولكنه هزت منصبه كلمة قالها عفوا وفقد منصبه وربما يتم حبسه ومن امبارح رفعت عليه اكثر من قضية ..يا اخوة الغوا قانون الازدراء قبل ان يحرق الاخضر واليابس ...عشرات المظلومين خلف القضبان بسبب الحكم علي النوايا او شهود الزور او النكاية في قبطي غلبان ..وامتد الازدراء لاخوتنا المسلمين مثل اسلام البحيري وفاطمة ناعوت وغيرهم ..وهاهو اليوم يصيب وزير العدل نفسه 
#عظمة_زرقاء
د.ياسر  يوسف*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مارس 2016)

> الافراج   عن   محمد الظواهرى   شيقيق  ايمن الظواهرى   رغم التسجيلات التلفزيونية التى تدينه  - والقاء القبض       -بواسطة  زوار الفجر   على الراهب بولس الريانى  وتلفيق له تهمة  {كيدية 10000%}: الاعتداء ع المحافظ  وحرق  لودر  ..الى اخره من اساليب الشرطة العتيقة  للابتزاز والمساومة
> المصدر من هنا



*السوسو   عاد الى قواعده المباركية العادلية  بسلامة الله  
ودلؤءئتى اقدر اضمن  لكم اتساع قاعدة السوسو الشعبوية   فى ( صدور) وافخاذ الصلاعمة
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أبريل 2016)

*بلاد بكعب الحذاء تدار 
مبادئ .. بالرطل مطروحةٌ
على عربات الخضار ..
تكفل حرية الرأي .. تعرض كالفجل
في عربات الخضار .
قصائد .. ليس عليها إزار
تضاجع في الليل كل خليفه ..
وترضي جميع جنود الخليفه ..
وترمى صباحاً كأية جيفه
عل عربات الخضار .. 
جعلوا الوطن شقة للأيجار ؟؟؟؟*​المكتوب منقووووول من غير ما نقووول


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

#كرم
#محافظ_المنيا
#الانبا_مكاريوس
#محافظة_المنيا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

*


			قرية  (كرم )فى المنيا :    مجموعة من اللا  بشر  واللاحيوانات   يقومون  بسحل وتجريس  عجوز سبعينية     فى القرية   ونزع ثيابها  على  سنة الله ورسوله  - رحم الله ام قرفة وزميلاتهن-    على خلفية   قصة علاقة عاطفية   طرفها ابن السيدة مسيحى الذى إرتكب((كبيرة  الكبائر ))  و  دخل فى علاقة عاطفية مع مسلمة   - أعزكم الله -  لاعزاء لعدة الالاف  من المختطفات والمختفيات والمغرر بهن و((المهتديات الجدد))من المسيحيات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أقول إنهم أحط وأجبن وأنذل  وأخس غُمة أخرجت للناس - عشرات المشرفين يسارعو  إلى حذف المشاركة ..
تلبية لبلاغات اللوبي الصهيو صلعمى بالمنتدى 

@  يا أحط وأنذل وأخس غمة أخرجت للناس  إن من تعري   هو أنتم  . 
@ كان زمان  زمان فى مصر  التطاول  حتى فى الكلام -  على حرمة يعد انتقاصاً من رجولة الراجل ونفوذه - 
كان الصعيدى   يشعر بالعار لمجــــرد  ان يدخل فى جدال  او عتاب  او  خناق  مع امرأة من طرف الخصم فى اى خصومة...
يا فشلة   يا ساقطين اخلاقيا ودينيا وروحيا وعقيديا ووطنيا انتم  من سقطتم وانتم من تعريتم .. 
نصيحة أخيرة :  لموا نسوانكم وبناتكم  بنات عيشة اللواتى ترسلوهن فى مهمات دينية{.....}
- [غزوات غازية غوازى ] - لاثارة القلاقل بممارستهم لارخص وأقدم مهنة فى التاريخ  ...لموا نسوانكم   أو عاقبوهن  هم  فهن الاولى والاحق    والاجدر   بالتعـــــــــــرية والتجـــــــريس (إن شئتم أن تعدلوا  ولن تعدلوا). ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 مايو 2016)

لا تحزنى ياأمى هولاء جرابيع من العاهة الاسلامية الفكرية لقد تعودنا على الافكار الوثنية أن تعيش معنا ليس بمحض ارادة المسيحييون بل بالكره بناء على تعليمات سفاح الدم وقاطع الرقاب صلعم صلعوم المصلعم 
محمد الذى جلس فى بطن امه 4 سنوات الذى نظر على زوجة ابنه نظرة جنسية الذى لم نجد شىء من مكارم الاخلاق الا والاخلاق القذرة التى تنبع منه لقد جاء بالاخلاق والافكار الذى لم يستطيع ابليس فى قوته أن يفعلها 
لنصلى لهولاء ان ربنا يرحمهم من بطش الفكر والتعليم الاسلامى الممنهج على الكراهية والكذب 


*لا تحزنى كل دمعة خرجت من عيونكى سوف يمسحها ملك الملوك فى السماء* وسوف يضع تحت قدميك محمد لكى تمسحى تراب جهنم على وجهة حتى يذوق اكثر واكثر مرارة الخزى والعار 
ان فعلوا معكى هكذا فهذا قول السيد المسيح ليس امراً حديثاً نعرفه أو صحينا الصبح ووجدنا أن ما يحدث هو أمر لم يحدث 


أحملى نير المسيح يا أمى فهو ليس هين .
الله يكون فى عون حضرتكِ 
ونصلى من أجل هؤلاء الشباب أن يعرفوا أن محمد عبارة عن دجال وحرامى وقاطع طرق وكل العبارات التى تكون أسفل وأنجس تكون فى محمد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

> تباين الانباء هل    هى سيدة واحدة ام سيدتان


*




 رابط مقطع فيديو

أنقر للتوسيع...

 محنة الاسلام فى بلاد الشرق الاوسط
يملئؤنى التعاطف مع الاسلام فى البلاد الاسلامية فهو فى محنة :

إنها محنة "سلمية و مدنية خصومه وأضداده وتمدنهم - 

محنة ليبراليتهم ومسالمتهم ووداعتهم - 
محنة الاسلام هى أنه تم تمكـــــــــينه " صار ممُّــكناً" ..محنة التمكين .
محنة القدرة والمقدرة والوصول الى الحكم .
محنة التعزيز بجنود لم تروها من الرعاع والنغول والسوقة والدهماء واللغفاء..
محنة الاسلام فى البلاد الشرق أوسطية انه لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت اتباعه .
ولا إعلام يكشف زيف وكذب ونفاق مُنـــّظريه و أشــــيـاخه...
محنة الاســـــــــلام أن معتنقيه آمنوا العقوبة والقانون فى الدنيا و[الآخرة حسب ما يعتقدون ] 
فأسأؤوا الادب بل محوا من قاموسهم كل أنواع الاداب والثقافات والاخلاقيات الحضارية التى احرزتها البشرية عبر الاف السنين .
محنة الاسلام هى صراعه مع جميع الحضارات والمدنيات والاعراف والتقاليد ... 
فنشأ أتباعه أعداءاً أغراباً متورطين فى خصومة ثأرية وعداء مستحكم ضد كل القيم والاعراف والقوانين والتقاليد والاخلاق والبديهيات والمنطق والمكتسبات الحضارية.

إننى متعاطف مع الاسلام فى محنته فى البلدان الاسلامية .
.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2016)

أحبائي  قلت إننى متعاطف   مع الاسلام فى محنته  فى الشرق الاوسط 
وبلغ تعاطفي ذروته 
وسيبلغ تعاطفكم ذروته  عندما تشاهدون الصورة التالية  
(احبائي  الاخوة غير المسيحيين بالمنتدى يمتنعون)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2016)

> محافظ المنيا  :  قد تم حل الموضوع بطريقة ودية ...قل موتوا بغيظكم
> المرجع  من هنا


 * تعليقي :  محافظ البيض ..أو بالحرى   المحافظ البيض   بيحلها بطريقة بيض  خالص.
  رجعنا تانى  ل قل موتوا بغيظكم  ...كويس أنو  ماقالشي  {  قل إئتوا بعشر سور من مثله}
 ما فيش فائدة  [ إسمه إيه ]  عاملهم  حالة من التوهان الذهانى  المزمن +
#ندعم_الانبا_مكاريوس
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أحبائي  قلت إننى متعاطف   مع الاسلام فى محنته  فى الشرق الاوسط
> وبلغ تعاطفي ذروته
> وسيبلغ تعاطفكم ذروته  عندما تشاهدون الصورة التالية
> (احبائي  الاخوة غير المسيحيين بالمنتدى يمتنعون)




*لو كانت مراته او امه كان قال كدة ؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يونيو 2016)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 يونيو 2016)

_*وطلع القانون فى مصر  الان    {فيه   زينب }*_​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يونيو 2016)

مايكل سامى قاللك ::
احمد السقا كان بيقولهم شلولي كنافة علشان مخدتش فخد 5 مليون جنيه علشان يشتري بيها كل محلات الكنافة اللي في العالم
وليلي علوي سألت علي طاهر علشان يحكلها شوية حوارات فخدت 5 مليون جنية علشان تشتري بيهم كل كتب الحوارات اللي في الدنيا
ومنه شلبي كانت بتدور علي الريموت فخدت 5 مليون جنيه علشان تشتري بيهم توكيل سامسونج بذات نفسه
وحكيم مكنش لاقي تاكسي فخد 5 مليون جنيه يعمل مشروع ينافس بيه اوبر وكريم
وكذلك الباقيين الى ان جت شيرين وعطست في البيت بتاعها لكن مع التوزيع والموسيقي فكرناها بتغني .. وخدت 5 مليون جنيه علشان تبدأ حلمها في مكان تاني وتفتح سلسلة محلات البليلة اللي كانت بتحلم بيها
ويجي واحد تاني يطلع ميتين امه في الشغل شهر بحاله وياخد 1000 جنيه طاير نصهم علي المواصلات والأكل والنص التاني علي مصاريف البيت والنص التالت علي مصاريف الدكتور والنص الرابع علي مصاريف المدارس والدروس لدرجة انه مبقاش عارف ال 1000 جنيه فيهم كم نص .. وميبقاش عارف ديونه هيعرف يسددها ولا يجيب حبل ويربطه في رقبته علي كوبري قصر النيل
بلد جميلة كل حاجه فيها غلط في غلط
علمونا الحقد بسبب عدم المساواة
وعلمونا عند الإنتماء بسبب اننا مبقاش لينا تمن
وعلمونا الفشل بسبب تسريب الامتحانات
وعلمونا الغش بسبب المعقدين نفسياً اللي بيحطوا الفيزيا :/
ده غير الدندو والبوكسرات والحباية الزرقا ومسلسلات رمضان 
وفي الأخر يقولك اتبرع ولو بجنيه .. واشتري كمباوند بعشرين مليون جنيه
ياخي أ....... ييييييه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 يونيو 2016)

*





 من  أساسيات العقائد المسيحية  التى لا يدركها  السيد رئيس الوزراء والسيد وزير  التعليم المصري 
أن السلوك الانسانى   فى حد ذاته   فيه  طاقة ذاتية  للتكاثر  والانجاب    لاستنساخ  ذاته  من نفس النوع  - نوعاً- {يصنع ثمراً  كجنسه - كنوعه - من ذات جنسه } 

السيدين الوزيرين   او (الزيرين )  مفهومهم الايدولوجى للخطأ وللخطيئة   اساساً   مغلوط  وخاطئ 
كمفهوم اغلبية شعوب الشرق الاوسط المنكوبة بالمفاهيم المنحرفة الخاطئة 

الخطيئة والخطأ -  خاطئة جدا  يا سيادة الزيرين 

الظلم   ظلمات ....  والفساد يستشري ان لم نواجهه بشجاعة وبأمانه  وباخلاص  لا بتدليس  ولا بنصب  ولا بتعصب   يا سيادة الزيرين 

نحن الان نحيا لنعاين   مساخر  ومهازل   متعددة لم نكن لنصدق بها  لو احد  حكى لنا عنها  قبيل ثلاثين سنة ..
نعيش مهازل ((خيال علمى )) 
السبب تعصبكم وفسادكم وفساد حواشيكم ومحاسيبكم  
وفساد افكاركم   التى بنيت  على  انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما  ...  وان بليتم فاستتروا  ... و ...و..  اللهم انك  عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا .

فالى  اين المسار  وماذا ننتظر بعد المساخر والمهازل التى  استحى من تخيل حدوثها  خيرة كومديانات  السينما المصرية  والتى لا تحدث  الا فى وزارة التعليم المصرية ..
.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 يوليو 2016)

*




 بتوفيق   من  الاههم  الاشوس   تمكنت  مسلخة (أمنية) 
 من   غزوة مباركة   ....( )    ـ  يسر الله  أسبابها 
 معركة بدر جديدة ويرموك جديدة 

تسلل نفر خسيس من  المسلحين   الملثمين والمتحجبين بنقاب  الولايا   واندسوا وسط  زحام  سوق مدنى
وسط مدنين  
وفى اللحظة التى تمكنت عيونهم الخسيسة من تمييز   القس او الكاهن  المدنى الاعزل  بثيابه  السوداء المتميزة  - ياللنبوغ - 
التى بواستطها  لا تخطئه الاعين ...
وفي اللحظة الملهمة التى الهمهم فيها المولى عز وجل-   و  القسيس آمناً   غافلاً   يبحث عن قطعة غيار  _ لسيارته لنقل  :  "فلتر لزيت المحرك مثلا ..
اطلقوا عليه النار من خلفه ببضعة امتار   فى ظهره وظهر رأسه   
  واراحوا الدنيا والاسلام  من شر  عدوان الكاهن على الاسلام المسالم البرئ المتعذب  من جراء عدوان هذا القس الاعزل  الذى  غالباً لا يولى الاسلام أيه  إنتباه لا من قريب ولا من بعيد  ولا  يعنيه الاسلام فى شئ...
والان صار  الاسلام   حرا طليقا  مرتاحا  من حرب القسيس المغدور .

وجند دولة الخلافة - الفالحين - اللى سيكون على ايديهم وايدي من على شاكلتهم  عمار الدنيا وصلاح حالها..
وجدوا مع القس  ..المغدور   وسائل  واسباب  واغراض  ووسائط  حربه  للاسلام ...
ولعلهم  لديهم مايفيد    مفردات حرب القس وعدوانه على الاسلام ...المسكين المبتلى  بامثال هذا القس (المحارب )     {....}



يا جماعة  انتو   محتاجين  علاج  لدهور   و  دهور 

 ... لكن علاجكم سيكون باهظ التكاليف   ومرهق ...والامل ضعيف ان تصيروا بعد عدة قرون  ...بشر  ولستم حيوانات بقرون..

أقوللكم  
 يأساً من عسر علاجكم  ...إبقوا فى تقتيلنا  أسهل وارخص  واقرب  الى الاصح  .​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 يوليو 2016)

مذبحة القلعة فى قناة ontv
بعد ان طيرت السعودية راس ابراهيم عيسى من قناة ontv
وبعد اختفاء يوسف الحسينى من قناة ontv
وبعد ان الغى برنامج مانشيت جابرالقرموطى من قناة ontv
وبعد القبض على ليليان دواد بعد تم إنهاء تعاقدها اليوم مع قناة ontv 
تمهيدا لترحيلها لبلدها بحجة انتهاء اقامتها
ابو هشيمة اشترى القناة ة لكى يذبحها 
الله يرحم ايامك يا مرسى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 يوليو 2016)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يوليو 2016)

*


اليوم اخلاء سبيل المتهم الرئيسي في تعرية سيدة الكرم القبطية ...العيد داخل والراجل لازمن يعيد في بيتهم رغم التهم التي ارتكبها 
طلع شائعات ان زوجته ماشية مع شريكه المسيحي 
ثم نشر تلك الشائعات 
ثم حرض علي الاقباط وقتل الاقباط
ثم قاد المسيرة التي هجمت علي بيوت الاقباط ثم حرق البيوت 
ثم الجريمة الاكبر تعرية وضرب سيدة قبطية مسنة   




 ثم كلام الرئيس السيسي بان يأخذ القانون مجراه ويتم عقاب المجرمين ومحاكمات سريعة ..
ثم القبض علي اربعة اقباط بتهمة حرق بيت مسلم ثم اخلاء سبيلهم ..
ثم بعده اخلاء سبيل ثلاثة مسلمين متهمين بالحرق وتعرية الست 
ثم اليوم اخلاء سبيل المتهم والمحرض الرئيسي ورأس الفتنة لعن الله من ايقظها ومن راعاها ونماها وحضنها ثم ستلدعه 
ان شالله*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يوليو 2016)

> الجمعة 8 يوليو مقتل 35 شخصا.فى مدينة بلد شمال بغداد بعد الهجوم الإرهابي الذي استهدف مرقد السيد محمد وسط المدينة
> بعد ايام من مصرع 300 عراقى فى حى الكرادة ومئات المصابين
> طيب مصر مطنشة والمؤسسات الدينية مطنشة كل واحدة فيهم لا تتكلم إلا على الذى يخصها من اتباعها


داعش لا يمثل البدنجان


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 يوليو 2016)

*  تم تصفية  قناة اون  تى  في  الفضائية بتوجهاتها الثورية الليبرالية الوطنية   
وانهاء وجودها 

البقاء لله   تعزياتى لكل الثوار  وخصوصا   الاقباط  ..
سبحان من له الدوام 
انتهت صفة القناة بتغيير مالكيها  وال crew العاملين   *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 أغسطس 2016)

*
هنا   الوله   بيل  والبت  هيلارى كلينتون ايام الكحرته والسنكحة ​




 هنا  هيلاري كلينتون احدى مجرمات الحرب  فى الشرق الاوسط  من 1993- الى 2016  واللى فى  ايديها  ده دم الاقليات العرقية والاثنية والدينية فى الشرق الاوسط من ايران    الى نيجيريا الى الجزائر والمغرب ..
مخيف هو الوقوع في  يدى الله الديان العادل - أيديكم ملانة دما بريئا- الله  هو المنتقم وحده 



*​
شكرا لاستاذنا  الدكتور   فوزى هورمينا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 فبراير 2017)

أحداث  العريش: فبراير2017م
مسلحو[ الدولة الاسلامية]  يقتحموا   بيوت المواطنين المسيحيين  ويقتلوا  ويحرقوا المسنين   وينكلوا بالحريم ويستولوا ع المنقولات ...
وكتر يرهم  بقي لدينا الله يعزك - لاجئيين مهجرين - تهجير جماعى فى مصر 

تعليقي :


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 فبراير 2017)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 فبراير 2017)

*من الظلم والغبن البين   نشر خبر كهذا  كمجرد تعليق خبر وتعليق *​أزف إليكم أسعد خبر سمعته فى الاربعين يوماً الاخيره ألا  وهو 


> حكم قضائي بحبس الشيخ محمد عبدالله الذى  اشبعه اللوبي الاعلامى الاسلاموى  تهكما وهجوما   وأسموه الشيخ ميزو      - حبس خمس - سنوات بتهمة ازدراء الاديان
> 
> إضغط هنا من فضلك



*ألف ألف ألف بركة  ياما  أنت كريم يارب 
أتمنى له دوام الفشل الذريع  
وأتمناهم يكرهوه ويِأذوه .. ويفشلوه ....
   وآن أخر دعوانا    أن الحمد لله   رب العالمين

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2017)

[*ـQUOTE]فى المسألة  السيساوية​[/QUOTE]

نحن نصدقك  يا سيسي  ان هناك العديد من الفئات والعصابات التى يطلق علها  تجاوزاً اجهزة استخبارية دولية   اولها التركية  تحديداً-  يسعون ليصارعوك  ويزاحموك على كرسي الحكم ..

فهذا شأن الاسلامويين ان حسن اسلامهم 

فالاسلامويين  - لا النصارى - هم من تكالبوا على  من اسموه الصحابي الجليل عثمان بن عفان ومن لقبوه بذى النوريين ..وبقروا بطنه  - وزعموا انهم فعلوا ذلك بينما كان يقرأ  المصحف - الذى  شكله وألفه.

او  اميري المؤمنين عمر وعلى  بالخناجر -الاسلامية لا المسيحية -
او محمد بن ابي بكر الصديق   شقيق ال... عائشة - حيث عمرو بن العاص احرقه  فى جلدحمار -  {فيها فكره  برضوا }
او ميتة الحسن والحسين  {سيد شباب اهل الجنة }
او ميته  عبد الرحمن الرافع 

مصدقيينك انك فى  امة قبائل  نمنم وآكلة لحوم البشر 
لكن تحفظاتنا على ردود فعلك   انها  ردود فعل  قسيس  لا ردود فعل  {امير مؤمنين }

ننبئك   أن   دمك  بدلاً من دمائهم 
رقبتك بدلاً من رقبتهم .
آسفين يا ثيثي*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2017)

كان  ياماكان   بطولات الشرطة ... 
السندباد  خد الارهابي فى باطه   وقاللوا    بلاش  إحيات النابي  تنسف الكنيسة  
من آذى   ذمياً فقد  أذانى ...  فان بيننا وبينهم  مش عارف ايه  ورحماً...
حكايات  ...وروايات مصرية للجيب  بقلم المرحوم محمود سالم ... تختخ يستعد مع الرائد  فخفخانى لحماية الكنائس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2017)

:070104~242::070104~242::070104~242::070104~242::070104~242::070104~242::070104~242::070104~242::070104~242::sha::sha::sha::sha::sha::sha::sha::sha::sha::sha::sha:


----------



## soul & life (11 أبريل 2017)

كفاية خير لحد كده مش عاوزين خير تانى
 لف تت نظرى روايه الحضن الشهير بين الارهابى والشرطى الشهم الشجاع بسرعة اتفبركت الروايه وبقا الشرطى االى اعد بيتشمس بطل وه و الى انقذ البابا ومئات من البشر ومتعرفش الحقيقة ازاى بسرعة البرق القصة انتشرت وهى اصلا مش حقيقية والغريب انه دى كاتدرائية ويوم عيد وبيصلى فيها البابا فى مجتمع متخلف والمسحيين مههدين والكناءس مستهندفة ومن شهور فقط تم تفجير كنيسة البطرسيىةفى ظل خيبة امنية  هل ده تامين كافى؟
كده الامن عامل اللى عليه؟
 ده انا دخلت مول من اسبوعين لقيت على اماكن معينة تفتيش ذاتى وكنت شايلة بنتى ونايمه على كتفى والبنت العاملة اصرت تفتش الشنطة وكنت محتاسةو مش عارفةاعمل ايه افتح الشنطة ولا اشيل البنت  من غيظى قولتلها انت متخيلة يعنى واحده على كتفها بيبى نايم هتكون فى شنطتها ايه قنبلة مثلا ؟ فحين انك شايفة متنقبات بيتمشوا باريحيه جداا من غير محد يهوب ناحيتها وانتى اصلا مش عارفة هى مين وشكلها ايه ست ولا راجل
ده مجتمع حافظ مش فاهم مغيب وجاهل بالفطرة وعنصرى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2017)

> الرئيس فلا ديمير    بوتين  يعتمد  آليه قضائيىة  تلزم اهالى  الانتحاريين   بالتعويض المادى
> لاهالى  القتلي  والجرحى     جراء عمليات اجراميهم يقوم بها ذوووهم



تعليقي  :
* إن  إتباع مبادئ الاخلاق والانسانية والقانون المدنى مع من هو كــــــــافـــــــــــرٌ بكل هذا,   سادرٌ  فى  غىّ   المحاربة  له  لهو  خطأ   كارثي  :


مع التسليم بمشاهداتنا والادلة  العديد التى تفشي  وجود درجات متفاوتة من التعاطف والتواطئؤ بدرجة او باخرى بين مختلف اجهزة الدولة بدءا من شيخ الازهر وومؤءسسة الرئاسة والاستخبارات العسكرية والمخابرات العامة والقوات المسلحة والشرطة والامن الوطنى - الامن السياسي - والقضاء - من جهة و المجرمين المحمديين - سفاحى الارهاب الراديكالى الاظلامى - من جهة اخرى 
*** 

الا ان اتباع أميع وأميَــّص مواد القانون المدنى بتثاقل شديد وتغابي مع المجرم المحارب - الارهابي الاظلامى - الذى هو عسكرى فى جيش محمد حسب نصوص اعترافاتهم النصية الصريحة والاعتراف سيد الادلة - وهم من يستعملون العنف المسلح - فحمل السلاح تبعا للدستور العالمى وميثاق الامم المتحدة يخرج هذا الفصيل المسلح من اعتبار كونه فصيلا مدنيا والمفروض ان يعامل معاملة الجيوش المحاربة للبلد


اطلاق النار بواسطة القناصة على نقاط الشرطة واستحكامات القوات المسلحة الشرطية - هى مقاومة مسلحة لقوات الوطن فهى جريمة خيانة عظمى تستوجب محاكمة عسكرية بدون منازع وغالبا تصدر الاحكام فيها بالسجن مدى الحياة او الاعدام...... الا فى مصر - ميوعة وتخنث وتغابي ومحاباة وجوه ...وتثاقل ....
****

اذا كان الارهابي القاتل للارواح العديدة المسالمة الغافلة المدنية - يتذرع بحبه هو للموت 
فأعود واكرر لا رحمةً ولا عدل لمن يلم يستعمل الرحمة 
ولا تطبيق للقانون لمن يكفر به ويحاربه - أقول بات على الدولة تصرف يبدو لاول وهلة غريبا ان اطالب به ...
وسيأكلنى ازلام الارهابين ـ الارهابين المتنكرين والتقاه بين ظهرانينا 

اننى اطال الدولة بالتنكيل بوالدى الارهابي واخواته البنات واشقاؤءه وانسالهم تعزيرا وتنكيلاً كما احب ان يميت ابرياء بموته - وحيث ان لا رادع لمن يجاهر بموته ...

أجعلوا اهله محل الــــتنكيل
عسي ان يكون ذلك رادعاً فيكف الارهاب ....

الو يا ريس
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أبريل 2017)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 مايو 2017)

> الحكومة الكندية تعلن ادراج مصر ابتداء من 1 يونيو المقبل على قائمة الدول المقبول تسريع طلبات اللجوء لمواطنيها بدون جلسات إستماع قضائية ، أى سيتم معاملة مصر "كسوريا والعراق واليمن ودول الحروب"؛ المطلوب الآن ممن أراد اللجوء لكندا الآتي:
> 1. الوصول للأراضي الكندية بطريقة شرعية"سواء بتأشيرة سياحة أو دراسة أو أي تأشيرة أخرى".
> 2. وجود حالة اضطهاد له "سياسي، ديني، انساني" وهي سهلة الإثبات بعد الأحداث الأخيرة بمصر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

جريمة مذبحة اطفال  ( دير  انبا صمؤئيــــــل  )    - الجمعة   26 مايو فى مصر 




> ......   وقد  أمر   فخامة الرئيس   عبد الفتاح السيسي   بإجتماع المجلس الامنى المصغر .و تجديد الخطاب الدينى


*تعليقي :  شكراً   روح أمك *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

---     ضربة  درنة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2017)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يونيو 2017)

الاهــــــــــلـــى  قـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش   


> الأحد, 04 يونيو 2017 20:18
> خرج النجم الإيفواري سليماني كوليبالي عن صمته وخرج بتصريحات نارية ردًا على الهجوم العنبف الذي شنه الأهلي على اللاعب خلال الأيام الأخيرة عقب هروب اللاعب إلى لندن دون الحصول على إذن من إدارة النادي وجاء نص البيان كالأتي:
> 
> وقال كوليبالي في بيانه:
> ...



الاهلى  كان حديد - 
عموما  انه قد يكون حديد فى اى شئ  الا فى لعب كرة قدم نظيفة 
نحن نعانى فى مصر   والمنطقة العربية من هيسيتيريا الاسلامومانيا  - سرطان التدين  يضرب كل شيئ - مغلفاً بقشرة رهيفة آيلة للسقوط  -  بركان من اللا اخلاق   واللا عقل  واللا تدبير  ....
البلد فى طريقها للسقوط  ...  ومهاويس الاسلاميزم الهيستيرى  كالزومبي  يحطمون كل اثر للمدنية والـــعـــــــــــــــقــــــــــــلانية ....
لكى الله يا مصر 
والاهلى لم يعد حديد  والا حتى خشباً  لكنه [قــــــش ]الاسلاميزم الجنونى .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 يونيو 2017)

مشروع قانون للازهر يقدمه الطيب للسيسي 






*دولة داخل الدولة *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 أغسطس 2017)

>





> http://alwan.elwatannews.com/news/details/2459505




*تعليقي   :   
إيه ياللاه المحبة  دى  كلها 
نازل  يحضن  فى  (كواعب  أتراباً)    
أحسن إسلوب  للتظاهر بالمحبة  
محبة  على  سونة اللات  ورسولو  * 
::   D


----------

